# The Chronicles of the Rokudaime: The Beginning



## Teller1 (Jun 8, 2009)

First and foremost... this is a continuation of "The Night Konoha Stood Still."

So some of the characters and pairing might seem wierd if you haven't read TNKSS.  If yuo haven't read it, please do(link is in the sig), I would love for you to give me your input!

So without further ado... we begin Naruto's journey as the Sixth Hokage.  Wel sorta, this is a kinda...spoiler prelude/epilouge of TNKSS.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto stood in the Hokage tower looking over Konohagakure.  The people were walking around the village, going about their business.  Naruto saw some kids running into the ramen shop.  The days of his childhood had come and gone.  He began to reminisce about the days all he cared about was getting out of the academy and eating ramen.

He chuckled when he remembered the time he was eating ramen with Iruka-sensei and asked to wear his forehead protector.  Oh, the days before he graduated.  Naruto’s past missions began rushing through his mind.  The battle with Haku and Zabuza, his battle against Gaara, his battle against Sasuke.  His mind began to flood through the battles of his later years with Akatsuki.  

Naruto thought back to the first time he came back from training his senjutsu and saw the destruction of Konoha the first time.  His mind took back to the feeling of anger and frustration he felt when he thought Hinata was dead, but the joy he felt after Nagato had given his life to restore the lives of Konohagakure.  

He then began to think about when team Hawk had come to Konoha and the battle that he and Sasuke had.  That battle made the valley of the end seem like a training session.  He could still remember the blows Sasuke landed on him.  He shook his head from the idea.

He remembered when the truth came out that Madara had manipulated Sasuke and used him for his own coaxing.  That led to the battle between Kakashi and Madara…  Naruto remembered when Kakashi landed his final blow on Madara, removing one of his eyes with his sharrigan, but that led to Madara ripping out Kakashi’s own eye and killing him. 

Naruto could feel the pain again that he felt that day.  A tear crept down his face as he remembered that day.  The emptiness that he began to feel… the pain…

“Naruto.”

He turned back to the room and looked at Tsunade, smiling.

“It’s time.”  Tsunade said, motioning Naruto to the door.

Naruto nodded and walked towards the door.  He turned to the right and began to head to the council’s chamber.

_Today, I become Hokage._


“Hurry, Hinata!”  Minato yelled motioning her to speed up.  Hinata was walking behind Minato smiling.

“Calm down, Minato, we are almost there!”

“But, Senpai said, ‘Be there early’, there is suppose to be a special announcement today!”  Minato yelled.  

Hinata looked at him, _ I wonder what the announcement is going to be?_  She looked down and on her finger sat a beautifully crafted and cut diamond ring.  _It can’t be a proposal, he’s already done that.  Hmmmmm._  Hinata thought to herself as Minato pulled on her sleeve to speed her up.  

Minato pulled again, and accidentally pulled her to hard, causing her to stumble over her feet and falling on her face.  She stood up red faced and angry.

“uh…uhh…Hinata…sorry….” Minato said, trying to apologize.  Hinata breathed for a minute allowing her anger to calm.  She looked at Minato and sternly spoke.

“We walk.”  Minato nodded his head obediently and began to walk slowly.

They turned the corner and saw the crowd that was surrounding the balcony of the Hokage’s tower.   The crowd was cheering and yelling.  

Hinata stared at the balcony and watched as Naruto bowed to Tsunade and put on a black coat, which looked like his traditional coat, except for the white flames.  Naruto turned to the elders of the council and revealed the back of his coat.  Written in white lettering was the word, “Rokudaime.”

“THE SIXTH!!  NARUTO IS THE SIXTH HOKAGE!!!”  Hinata yelled.  Surprise engulfed her voice.  Minato smiled and cheered along with the crowd.  Soon the surprise she felt turned to excitement.  

“MY NARUTO-KUN IS THE SIXTH HOKAGE!”


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 8, 2009)

“MY NARUTO-KUN IS THE SIXTH HOKAGE!” 

*Lolz. I Can Imagine How Face Would Have Looked At That Time.*
*
I Like The Title For This Fiction. Can't Wait To See How The Story Of This Fiction Develop.*


----------



## Agony (Jun 8, 2009)

continue!this is great.


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey guys, here is an update!


*Spoiler*: __ 




“Focus on the outcome you want to have.  Do not let anything tell you that you cannot master this!”  Naruto spoke sternly to a sweating and tired Minato.  Minato grasped a hand sign together; a blue essence began to escape from his being and began to congregate above his head.  His temples pulsed as he struggled to keep control of the chakra.  

“I…CAN….NNHHH…TKKK!”  He yelled as if in pain.  The blue essence had begun to separate and take form of two separate human shapes.  As they continued to take shape, Minato’s eyes began to weakly shut.  He forced his eyes open, but the pain inside of his body was too great and he fell over.  Immediately the jutsu dispersed, leaving Minato panting on his hands and knees.  A soft voice spoke up from behind Naruto.

“Naruto…  His chakra network can’t sustain something like that.  It is going haywire trying to figure out which way it needs to flow to accompany that jutsu.”  Hinata soft voice said as she stepped out from behind wall.    Naruto looked at her as she spoke and his eyes widened in joy after seeing his fiancé.  

“I know it is going to be hard for him--”

“No it is impossible.”  Hinata interrupted him softly.  Naruto smiled at her and took a step towards her.

“Now if I would have listened to everyone that told me it was impossible for me to master something, I would have never became who I am today.  Minato can do it.”  Naruto said looking at the young shinobi as he stood back up to his feet.

Hinata eye’s opened in shock.

“His entire chakra level’s just completely replenished themselves!”

Naruto smiled and kissed her on the cheek.

“He is a special kid.”  

“Apparently…”  Hinata said.  She looked around the room for a moment.  It was the personal training room for the Hokage.  It was equipped with Konoha’s most advanced training equipment that aided the Hokage in forming and mastering new jutsu’s and honing their powers.   She turned and saw an electronic box sitting above a gurney like structure.  The device had wires and patches streaming from the box lying all over the bed. 

Naruto saw Hinata starring at the equipment; he leaned in close to her.

“Dear… not that I don’t absolutely love seeing you…but is there something I can help you with?”

Hinata gave Naruto a puzzled look before a light went off in her head.

“Oh right!”  She said snapping her fingers. 

“Don’t forget you have an appointment with the tailor this afternoon, it’s the fitting for you tuxedo!”  She said, her face gleaming with happiness.  Naruto’s face slumped.

“Suit fitting?  But Hinata…I’m so busy with the politics of being Hokage… I don’t know.   Can I not just wear one of my ow…n”  Naruto stopped as he saw the pale white color of Hinata’s beautiful face begin to turn a dark crimson.  He could swear he saw a set of horns begin to emerge from her head.

“…. Or I can make sure that I’m at the suit fitting this afternoon!”  Naruto said, giving a foxish “I surrender” grin.  Hinata’s color returned and she leaned up and kissed Naruto on the cheek.

“Thank you, Naruto-Kun” She said placing a hand on his sleeve rubbing the fabric of his Hokage cloak.  

“Ewe, I like this fabric.”  She said as she turned and left the training room.  Naruto turned to Minato, who was just staring at Naruto with the biggest grin on his face.

“HAHA, the Hokage has a boss and her name is Hyuga, Hinata.!”  Minato said roaring in laughter.  Naruto furrowed his brows at Minato.

“Keep it up!”  Naruto said in a deep, commanding voice.  Minato stopped immediately.  Naruto’s seriousness was replaced with a smile and a wink. 

“One day you will have a female who bosses you around…  That’s what is supposed to happen!  But, nevertheless, if I’m going to make it to the fitting we will have to bring this session to a close.”  Naruto said throwing a towel on Minato’s head.  

Minato pulled it down and wiped the sweat from his head.

“Aw man…  I wanted to master the Tsuin Tenshi!”  Minato said as he craftily named his new jutsu that Naruto had begun helping him construct.   Naruto smiled.

“We’ll get it mastered.  We’ve been training for three hours already this morning, another week or so and you’ll have it under better control.”  Naruto said guiding Minato to the door.  

They walked down the hall and Minato kept rambling about what he had in mind for his new jutsu.    Naruto smiled and listened to his student’s ambition.

“That sounds great, Minato.”  Naruto said as they reached his office.  He opened the door and looked down at Minato.

“Go ahead and head to the house.  I will be home in a few hours for my fitting, ok?”  Naruto said.  Minato nodded and headed down hall.

“Later, Senpai.”  Naruto smiled and waived.  He turned and walked into his office.  An ANBU operative was standing in the middle of the room.

“Hokage-sama.”  The ninja said lowering his head.  His animalistic mask held to his face tightly.

“What is it?”

“We have information concerning the remaining Akatsuki.”  

Naruto looked at the shinobi.

“Kisame, Zetsu and Deidara?”  Naruto said, “I thought they disbanded after Madara was defeated?”

“No, they haven’t.  And they have another member… Yakushi, Kabuto.”


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 9, 2009)

*So Sweet. 
Hinata Bossing Around Naruto I Dint Expect That To Happen. Lolz.*
*Akatsuki. Oh Yeah Heroes Finally Came Back.* *And With Kabuto On There Side God I Can Feel The Horror.*

*Can't Wait To Read The Next Chapter.*


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback!

Update


*Spoiler*: __ 




Minato ran around the corner by the house at a strong sprint.  When he rounded the corner a group of kids were standing right in his path.  Minato crashed head first into the clique of kids.  Bodies went rolling and Minato flew into a nearby wall.  He slid down the wall moaning in pain. 

Minato stood up from the ground and shook the sand and dirt out of his hair.  He looked at the other kids, who were standing up also moaning in pain.  There were four of them together, two guys and two girls.  Minato looked them; fear began to lump in his stomach.

“Uhh…I…uhhh….I…” Minato stuttered.  One of the boys looked at Minato; he had black hair that laid nicely over a blue bandana and stood even with Minato in height, which was unusual since Minato’s jutsu caused his body to age ever so slightly, so he thought himself to be tall for his age.  The boy’s dark eyes furrowed at him.

“YOU need to learn to watch were you are going!”  He said raising a fist at Minato.  Minato stepped back, somewhat cowardly.  One of the girls piped behind the boy.

“Hando, he didn’t mean to!”  The young girl spoke giving Minato a slight smile.  Her blue eyes seemed to pierce Minato.  His heart began to race as he examined her.  Her brown hair angled around her beautiful face and lay softly on her shoulders.  She placed a hand on Hando’s shoulder and he huffed and turned to her.  

“Mai… you are too nice…  I should teach this punk kid a lesson!”  Hando said turning back to Minato and forming a seal.

“My fire style will burn him to a crisp.” 

The other boy jumped in front of Hando and began to push him back.  He was slightly shorter than Hando, and was a little chubby.  His light brown hair was pulled back in a short tail, and wore a brown shirt with tan colored shorts.

“Shunji, get out of my way!”  Hando tried to step around him.  

“I didn…”  Minato stammered trying to explain the accident.

“Shut up dude, you’re going down!”  Hando yelled.  The other girl walked up to Hando and slapped him across the face.  Hando went into hysterics.

“Amaru!  Why did you slap me?”  He yelled.  Amaru flipped her short blonde hair around and starred at Minato with emerald green eyes.

“It’s apparent he didn’t mean to.  True he needs to watch were he is going, but YOU need to stop being a douche bag.  Let’s go guys.”  Amaru said walking away laughing and mocking Hando.

“‘My fire style will burn him to a crisp’, HA.  Your fire style couldn’t even roast a hot dog.”  Amaru antagonized.  Hando turned to her and began to run after her.

“I’ve roasted five hot dogs with my fire style!”  He yelled.

“OHHH, five, I’m shivering.”  Amaru replied as their voices faded and soon only Shunji and Mai were left with Minato, who was still dumb-founded by the entire situation.  He looked at them and gave a weak smile.

“You’ll have to forgive Hando; he is a bit hot tempered.”  Shunji said.  Minato nodded in agreement.

“I am Senju, Mai, and this is Yuhoku, Shunji!”  Mai changed the subject.  Minato nodded his head down to her.

“Pleasure to mee--”

“What’s your name?” Mai interrupted placing her hands behind her back and slightly rotating her hips.  Minato’s eyes began to follow the rhythm Mai’s body.  Finally he forced his eyes to meet hers.

“Um… my name is Sunoco, Minato!”  He said forcing a smile.  Shunji and Mai’s eyes both shot wide opened and their mouths dropped.

“YOU are MINATO?  The boy who helped the Hokage-sama defeat Tsuihousha?”  

Minato stood back a bit and looked at them.

“Uh, Ya…”  

They began to roar laughing.

“And Hando thought he was going to hurt you!”  Shunji piped out.  Minato smiled.

“Well… I should have been watching were I was going!”  He said as he began to become comfortable with these new kids.

“Well… Ya that did kind of hurt, but its no big deal!”  Mai said smiling.

“My mom said you are supposed to start the academy with us next month.” Shunji spoke quickly, still seemingly in shock that he met Minato.  Minato looked at him and nodded. 

“WOW, REALLY?  I can’t wait to see what you can do!”  Shunji said smashing his fist into his hand.  

Minato raised an eyebrow at Shunji.  Mai jumped in front of Shunji.

“You will need to forgive him also; he doesn’t know how to act around anyone half way famous.”

Minato’s expression turned to one of shock.

“Famous?  Me?”  he stuttered out.  Mai nodded.

“You were on an A rank mission.  A mission that only top rank Chuunin and Jounin are allowed to be part in… AND it was a success!  Were you not there at your celebration?  I wasn’t but surely you were!”  

“Ya I was there but… I just thought that was for Naruto-senpai, he is the one who defeated Shinratsu.”  

“MAI, SHUNJI!!!  WHAT ARE YOU DOING, WE WERE ALMOST TO IROKU’S!  HURRY UP!”  Hando shouted down the street.  Mai and Shunji turned to him and sighed.

“Well I guess we need to get going…wait, do you want to come eat with us?”  Mai asked.  Minato shook his head.

“No, but thank you, I have to head home, Naruto-senpai will be home in a bit and we are going to run some errands!”

“YOU LIVE WITH THE HOKAGE?  This is just to much.”  Shunji said turning around.  Mai waived at Minato.

“Well have a good day Sunoco, Minato.”  She said as they began to walk away and she gave Minato a wink.  Minato could feel the blood in his body pulse.  

_Wow…that girl…just wow._ He thought to himself.  He turned and began to walk to the house again.  

As soon as he reached the steps Ira opened the door.

“Master Minato, how was your day.”  Minato smiled at him and bowed his head.

“It was good, I made some new friends.”  He said walking past him into the house.

“Oh?  New friends are always good.”  Ira said as he closed the door behind Minato.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hando & Amaru, Are Just Like Young Naruto & Sakura. Talk About Deja Vu.*


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Well as I was forming out the characters in my head thats what jumped in my mind first was making another Naruto and sakura like character in purely attitude...sine Minato is the smart one, lol.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 10, 2009)

*You Mean Minato Will Be Replacing Sasuke. Lolz*


----------



## Zetamancer (Jun 11, 2009)

Very good! Can't wait for more.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 12, 2009)

There are only two words I can think of that describe this FF: Epic Win!!! This is very good so far. Keep it up.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 13, 2009)

Good job keep it up! Read the last one, great job! I hope to see an Itachi or Kakashi look alike sooner or later.


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey thanks for all the comments!! 

Here's a small update, sorry i've been busy with responsibility!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto stood in front of the mirror inside of the dressing room.  He looked at the black suit that he had covering his body.  White pinstripes lined the suit strategically along the torso, arms and legs.  He brushed off the white shirt underneath it of a stray piece of lint.  The black cummerbund made Naruto feel very uncomfortable and the bowtie that sat on his beck felt as though it was chocking him.  He stuck a finger between his neck and the collar of his shirt and pulled out a bit so he could get a better influx of air.

“Naruto-kun, come out here so I can see you!”  Hinata’s voice carried through the walls.  Naruto sighed.

“If I didn’t love her so much… this would not be happening.”  Naruto muttered to himself in reference to the suit.  He sluggishly turned around and walked out the room to the viewing room that Hinata and the short tailor stood.  Naruto looked at the small woman who had glasses the size of bottles over her eyes.  Her gray-white hair sat very nappy on her head.  When Naruto came into sight, they both began to make comments.

“Awe, look how handsome the Hokage is.  Much better than that tacky cloak you came in wearing.  I’ve always thought the hokage should present themselves diplomatically, and I think this suit does just that!”  The old woman’s scratchy voice sounded out through the room.  Hinata nodded her head and closed her eyes in agreement.  

The old woman began to waddle around Naruto.

“Lift your arms up.”  She ordered him, pulling out her measuring tape and a small piece of white chalk.  She began measuring and marking on the outside and inside of the suit.  She went behind Naruto and lifted his coat.  Naruto felt the woman’s hands begin to become a little promiscuous in where she was touching and pulling along his butt.  

Naruto jerked a little in discomfort.  The woman chuckled. 

“Ah, a little shy boy, eh?”  She said sarcastically smacking Naruto on the butt.  Naruto’s face turned red and he jumped away from her.

“HEY HEY, that’s enough, there will be none of that!”  Naruto said, his face still red from embarrassment.  The old woman and Hinata began to laugh.  Naruto gave Hinata the stink eye.

“You think it is funny that she is smacking on your fiancé’s butt?”  Naruto said as a hint of anger boiled inside.  Hinata kept laughing.  The old woman wiped a tear from her eye.

“OH sonny, if I were only 10 years younger, I’d give Hinata a run for her money.” She said.  Naruto guessed that she had just winked at him, since the flesh surrounding her right eye squeezed together around her glasses.  A shiver crawled down his back.

“Naruto let her measure you!  The longer you wait, the longer you’ll have to be here!”  Hinata said tauntingly to Naruto.  

Naruto slowly walked back to the platform that the little old lady was standing on, tapping her foot and pointing her finger to the place she wanted Naruto to stand.  He stood back in position and lifted his arms.

“Now stand still and this will be over quick as a whistle, Cutie!”  The old lady’s voice sprung up from Naruto’s back.  

After a few more uncomfortable tugs on his body and adjustments the lady finally gave him one final pat on his rear end.

“Okay, Cutie, you’re done!”  

Naruto walked to the dressing room with his head bowed like an animal that had just been whipped.

Hinata waited for Naruto outside.  She leaned against the blinking sign that read “The Old Lady’s Tailor Shop.”  She laughed at the memory of Naruto fidgeting like an embarrassed child who had to go to the child for the first time and have their check-up.

After a few moments of giggling she began to think on the past… about when she and Naruto were only friends, before he knew she loved him.  She thought back to the days when Naruto simply would look at her she could feel her blood flow stop and she would pass out.  She had really matured in that particular area.  She still felt the butterflies in the pit of her stomach when Naruto would wink at her or lightly touch her skin.  The thought sent a tingle down Hinata’s spine.

“Hinata!”  came the booming voice of Naruto.  Hinata jumped in fright.

“Sorry, I had just been calling your name for five minutes and you were just standing there spaced out.”  Naruto said wrapping his arm around Hinata’s shoulders.  Hinata laid her head on his shoulder as they walked down the street.

“Let’s go eat Toshi’s.  They have amazing food.” Hinata said puckering her eyes to Naruto.  He looked down at her and felt his will cave to her eyes. 

“Okay… we can go, I’ll put off my Hokage’s duties for the evening.”  He said turning Hinata down the road by the new restaurant. 

Hinata leaned closer to Naruto.

“Thank you.”


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 16, 2009)

*Welcome Back. Lolz*
"Hinata leaned closer to Naruto". Just Keep Them Coming.
*How Ever I Do Expect Some Action Soon.*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 16, 2009)

Action would be good as well, CB.


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here you go guys...  I have to give it a little more "development" before I get into "serious" action.  But you will begin to see mor soon!

Especially b/t the younger nin's....


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 18, 2009)

SOOO, I just realized that my last post didn't have the update in it...lol...I'm not sure what happened with that, sorry!


*Spoiler*: __ 




The Rokudaime stood in his office flipping through a couple of reports.  He read through a couple of “B” rank completed missions.  _ Ah, Konohamaru’s team has done quite well in the past month.  Finishing two missions… and not easy ones at that._  Naruto thought to himself, pulling the rest of the report out of the manila folder to further inspect it.

_Guide jewel tradesman, Yukimoso, through the Lightning country…. Hmmm, we haven’t been in very good terms with the Raikage since we didn’t execute Sasuke.  So that in itself was a major accomplishment not to be dragged through the mud with the Cloud village.  Had a conflict with the missing-nin from the grass country, Marieo, defeated and turned over to the grass country._

Naruto pulled the folder away.  An ANBU agent appeared kneeled in his office.

 “Sir Hokage.  Akatsuki is moving in the waterfall country.”

“Isn’t that were we left the remains of Madara?”

“Yes, Hokage –sama.”

“What else?”

“They know we are watching them.”

“How do they know?”

“Kabuto has somehow taken on most of the characteristics of the 
Sanin, Orochimaru, and killed one of our operatives.  ”
Naruto stood from his desk and turned to the window looking over the village.  He turned his head slightly.

“It isn’t *somehow*, he has given his body to Orochimaru.  I’m sure his motives are not the same as the rest of the Akatsuki.  He is trying to bring back Orochimaru, which we can’t allow.” Naruto said turning back to his desk. 

“Issue a team of four ANBU to follow them, without their insignia’s.”  Naruto ordered.  The ANBU’s head raised in shock.

“Hokage-sama?”  

“Trust me, we need more information about what they are planning.  Send four operatives that will be able to move in and out quickly.  Once you have arranged the team bring them to me for briefing.”

 The ANBU shinobi nodded and quickly shushined out of the office.  Naruto turned back to his report.  Being the Hokage had brought an enormous amount of stress on him, but it wasn’t anything he wasn’t willing to bear with. He flipped opened the manila folder one more time.  

 “Konoha say hello to your newest Jounin shinobi, Konohamaru.”

----

 Kisame jumped from the falling limb.  He quickly removed Samehada from his back and sliced it at the hooded shinobi he was fighting.  The shinobi maneuvered his body away from the attack.  

“You are becoming quite troublesome.”  Kisame said spinning his sword around and taking another slice at the shinobi, but the shinobi formed a seal and disappeared in a cloud of smoke.

“Kisame, do you need some help?”  Deidara asked flinging his hair around.  Kisame turned his head to Deidara and pointed his sword at him.

“Watch out how you talk to me you abstract piece of—” 

“Ssstop it.”  Came the hissing voice of Kabuto, “We have to sstop that 
ninja before he warnss the village of our location.” 

Kisame sheathed his sword and jumped from the limb he was standing on, landing swiftly next to Kabuto.  He cringed at the site of the shinobi.  Even to Kisame’s shark-like appearance, Kabuto sent shivers down his spine.  Kabuto’s back slumped to an almost humpback position, while his hair white hair laid like strings across his face with sporadic black streaks.  His face had already lost most of its color and his eyes were wide with black lines at his tear ducts.  White scales covered one half of his face and went down his entire right side of his body, only being hid by the clothes he wore.   He looked away from Kabuto.

“Well let’s find him.”  Kisame replied turning to begin his search.

“I already have him.”  Spoke a dark voice, the three ninja turned to see Zetsu standing with the shinobi dead in his arms.  Kabuto smiled. 

“Good job, Zetssu, now we are one step closer to getting the body of Madara, then once we bring him back, we can use him to wage war with the leaf and sand villages.  Let’s find his body and then we will head to the lightning country and speak with the Raikage.”  Kabuto spoke in a normal tone.  

“What makes you think we can bring Madara back?  When he was defeated they sealed his soul away.”  Zetsu’s lighter half spoke, “Shut up!”, the dark side barked.

“Who says a body needs a soul to live?  Without his soul, he will be a slave…to us.”  Kabuto smiled revealing a row a fangs and a long tongue draped from his mouth.  

The three Akatsuki members shivered, as they turned and began to walk towards the woods that lead to the burial grounds of Madara Uchiha.  Kabuto watched them and began to laugh to himself.

_ Well… he will be MY slave… and I will have a body with the Sharrigan to give to Lord Orochimaru, then we will be able to destroy Konohagakure, and have our revenge….on Sasuke!_


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well today is a double update =)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Minato rolled over in his bed and looked at the singing alarm clock.  He rolled back over and covered his head with the blankets.  Suddenly his covers were thrown off of him and he was faced with a dark shadow standing over his bed.  

Minato jumped from his bed only wearing his boxers and landed by the door.  He pivoted his foot and spun around flipping the light switch on.

“Come on you Pun…Senpai?”  Minato’s voice rang in confusion.  Naruto stood in the room holding the blanket off of the floor.

“What are you doing?” Minato said trying to slow his breath down.  

“It’s time to get up.  Today is your first day at the academy, oh and Toushi has breakfast ready!”  Naruto said smiling.  Minato’s face fell to a frown.

_First day of school… I should be excited, but I just want to go back to bed!_

“Fine I’m coming!”  Minato said turning to the closet, he heard a puff sound and when he turned Naruto was no longer standing in his room, and the blanket was now laid across the bed.

“Stupid, Kage Bunshin.”  Minato muttered to himself.

Once Minato had gotten dressed he slid sideways down the staircase.  He jumped at the very end and landed with a swift thump on the ground.  Naruto leaned his head up from the bowl of ramen and looked at Minato.  He was wearing a popped collar blue polo and a pair of dark blue jeans that were a tad baggy, but not in the tacky way, held up by the leaf headband as a belt.  Naruto smiled.

“Who’s the girl?”  Naruto asked turning back to his ramen.  Minato’s face showed an expression of shock.

“Huh?  What girl, there isn’t a girl?  I just want to make a good impression!”   Minato lied.  Mai’s image popped in his head and he could feel his heart begin to race.

“You’re a liar.”  Naruto teased.  Minato’s face turned red.

“I AM NOT!”

“Calm down liar…” Naruto laughed, “Come eat your breakfast!”  

Minato’s expression calmed down when he realized Naruto was teasing.  He sat at the table and began to eat the eggs, bacon and toast on his plate.  He chewed his bite of eggs and looked at Naruto who still had his face buried in the bowl of ramen.

“So… what if there was a girl?”  

“HA I KNEW IT!”  Naruto yelled, almost sending Minato flying backwards in surprise.  Minato straightened his composure.

“You don’t know anything, Senpai.  I just asked _what if_?”  Minato said closing his eyes and taking another bite of his breakfast.  Naruto’s eyes squinted in joy.

“HEHE, well I don’t know what to tell you.  Hinata had to hit me upside the head before I ever knew she liked me, so I’m sort of oblivious when it comes to women’s feelings.  I never really paid attention, to be honest, before I felt them for Hinata-kun.  You might ask Shikamaru or even Konohamaru.  They’re both a little better when it comes to that.”  Naruto said, finished off the last bit of his ramen.  He stood from the table and put his hokage’s cloak on.

“Maybe your right.”  Minato said, he looked up and Naruto was forming a seal.

“Ask them, be sure to be at school on time, learn lots and I’ll see you later.”  Naruto said before he disappeared in a blur of light.

Minato played with his food a little longer, thinking in his mind how his first day at school would be.  Ira walked into the room, unbeknownst to Minato, and slightly laid his hand on his shoulder.  Minato jumped from the shock of not being aware of his surroundings.  He turned and saw that it was Ira and he just slapped his head on the table.

“God, I am jumpy this morning.”  Minato said.  Ira gave a light smile.

“Master Minato, your school starts in half an hour.”  Ira spoke calmly, “And I don’t believe you have Master Hokage’s ability of light transportation.”  Ira said cattily.  

Minato smiled and quickly shoveled down the rest of his breakfast.  He jumped from the table and grabbed his notebook while in a mad dash for the door that Ira had standing open at the ready.  Minato flashed past him and jumped to the roofs, trying to quickly jump from roof to roof.  

As he neared the academy the roar of children’s laughter echoed through the air.  Minato stood on the last roof for a moment.  He peered down to his new schoolmates.  He looked down and sure enough Mai, Shunji, Hando and Amaru were standing in a group.  Hando looked to be trying to show off to Mai and Amaru, while Shunji stood back laughing at Hando.  

Minato contemplated whether or not he should approach the group or wait, hopefully, for Shunji and Mai to approach him.  He fell swiftly from the rooftop; he kicked off of the wall at the end and swiftly flipped through the air landing with a light thud.  A few surrounding kids applauded while a couple others called him a names like “show-off.”  Minato walked into the academy, his notebook clenched in his death grip.

When he entered the school a Shinobi was pointing students in the direction of their classes.  The male shinobi looked at Minato and scanned his appearance, his eye focused on the leaf branded belt he wore.

“Boy, where did you get that forehead protector?”  He asked roughly.  Minato looked at the man.

“I am Sunoco, Minato, and the Hokage gave me this.”  Minato said tempting the shinobi to say anything else about it.  The shinobi’s bald head seemed to shift backwards as he smiled.

“Well it is a pleasure to meet you, I will be your sensei while you are in school, Yamon, Imiato.”  The shinobi said extending his hand.  Minato raised an eyebrow before extending his hand and finishing the greeting.  

“Your are being placed in the more advanced class…  We call it ROOTS, it is based off of the old ANBU youth program, but after it was disbanded we were allowed to use its name and in form its teaching to help advanced students, as yourself, hone their abilities.”   Imiato said smiling.  He guided Minato to the room personally and opened the door.  Minato looked into the room; it was a nice size room with plenty of elbow room to walk around in.  He looked at the students and counted about ten.  To his surprise, Hando, Mai, Shunji and Amaru were all sitting in the class, and the only seat left empty was the one beside Hando.  

Minato lowered his head as he walked through the class.

_Oh, crap… this is going to suck._  Minato thought, lifting his head only to see Hando staring at him with hatred in his eyes.  He turned his gaze to Shinju and Mai who were smiling from ear to ear and waiving at Minato.  He smiled back at them and sat next to Hando.

Imiato came in the door and shut it behind him.

“Good morning class and welcome to the first day of ROOTS.”


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hehe, nice job. Hope for more updates.........


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 18, 2009)

*Lolz Man. I Like It What You Did With Roots. 
Before There Were 9 Rookies Who Changed The Fate Of Konoha Now There Are Going To Be 10.*


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Update- 

Thanks Cap. Bassam, I'm trying to be careful with how i do this story... I don't wanna over do it, lol.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Minato lay in his bed staring at the roof.  His first two weeks of school had flown by so fast he couldn’t believe it.  Hando was still hard to get along with, but Shinju, Mai and Amaru had taken pretty good to Minato.  They would eat with Minato and Hando would reluctantly tag along.  Minato tried many times to give Hando pointers on his jutsu’s and tried time and time again to be nice to him, but Hando wanted nothing to do with him. 



It hadn’t helped that Minato mastered everything that the teacher taught before the rest of the class could.  Hando was always trying to out do him, though.  He usually came in behind second to him.  Minato didn’t mean to be above him in any way, it just so happened that Naruto had taught him a lot since they had met, and the class was mostly reiterating what he had already learned. 



So far they had learned intermediate Jutsu formation, which Minato actually learned a little trick that would help with the Jutsu he and Naruto were working on.  They had also learned basic chakra applications, how to apply it and how to manipulate, which was basics to Minato. 



Minato got out of the bed and began to walk downstairs.  Ira was standing in the dining room.



“Ira, I’m heading to the student training ground.”



“Ok Master Minato.  Dinner will be served in three hours.”



“Ok.”



Minato spent most of his time jumping from roof to roof.  For some reason it was more pleasant for him to fly above the ground.  No interaction with people, no way to hurt them by running them over and having them hate him like Hando did.



He arrived at the training grounds about ten minutes later.  It was barren aside from a few strategically placed practice dummies.



He formed a seal with his hand and a small sphere began to circulate in the air as an aura of frost covered it.  He then formed another seal.  The ice began to crack and the ice began to melt away to water.  The sphere began to split, one sphere formed of nothing but water, while another sphere appeared, almost invisible, only allowing the outline of an air sphere to be seen. 



Sweet poured from Minato’s brow.  He formed the first seal again.  The two spheres collided and immediately frosted into an ice sphere again.  Minato formed another seal the sphere grew in diameter.  He reached his hands out and threw it at one of the practice dummies.  The ball exploded on impact and covered the dummy inside an ice cocoon. 



“Hmm…that’s a little better.”  Minato thought to himself.  He turned around to begin to practice another one when a fireball shot passed his head.  Quickly he became alert and shushined to a near by covering.  He looked and saw Hando looking around trying to pinpoint his location. 



_That little punk, I’ve been nothing but nice to him and this is how he repays me… by trying to kill me!  I’m going to teach him a lesson._



Minato jumped from the covering, immediately Hando formed a seal and raised his hands above his head.



“Hokasi no Jutsu!”  He yelled.  A fire erupted between his hands and began to shoot out at towards Minato.  Minato formed a seal and an Ice barrier shot from the ground.  The fire smashed against the wall of ice.  Minato held his seal together to give the jutsu a longer effect, something he learned in their basic nature manipulation, Hando had apparently been listening also, because his seal was still formed also.



“Why are you doing this?”  Minato yelled at Hando.



“Because, your not a Leaf shinobi, I don’t trust you and I am going to show the entire village you are a fake and that no one should view you as a hero!”  Hando replied in anger.  Minato became infuriated. 



“I’VE DONE NOTHING TO YOU!”  He yelled releasing his seal and jumping on top of his ice barrier, then jumping from it into the air over Hando. 



Minato formed a seal and an ice sphere appeared and quickly shot from his being.



Hando released his seal and jumped backwards to avoid Minato’s attack. 



As soon as the sphere smashed into the ground icey spikes erupted around it.  Minato flew just past it landed in front of Hando with a huge thud.  Ice erupted from Minato’s feet and hands were he landed. 



Hando began to stammer back in fear; he hadn’t thought Minato’s strength was so much.



Minato revealed a kunai he had attached to his belt, as he walked towards Hando.



“I’m tired of trying to be your friend.”  Minato said.  As he walked to him closer the face of Naruto popped in his head.



_ Senpai wouldn’t do this to him… he would try to show him that he is a good person no matter…_



Hando fell to the ground walking backwards starring at Minato. 



“GO AHEAD KILL ME!”  Hando yelled.



Minato shook his head and replaced the kunai to his belt.



“I’m not going to kill you.”  He said reaching out his hand.



Hando was taken back by the action, here he had just tried to kill him and now Minato was looking passed that and still trying to be his friend.



“When will you believe me… that day I ran you guys over...  IT WAS AN ACCIDENT!”  Minato said, smiling.  Hando looked at him queerly and grabbed his hands.



_ Maybe he isn’t so bad_  Hando thought as the two began to walk away from the training ground.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 18, 2009)

*Nice Update. Teller,
*_Hmmm. Ice Vs Fire Its Like Scorpion Vs Sub Zero.
_
Hokasi no Jutsu! | Its Fire Element So Its Should Be *Katom Hokasi no Jutsu!*


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 18, 2009)

HAHA I actually meant to better word taht, but forgot, lol..


----------



## Zetamancer (Jun 18, 2009)

Great chapters man. Haven't read fiction this good for a while.

And it's "Katon" not "Katom" just to clarify. That was probably a typo though.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 22, 2009)

*Lolz*



Zetamancer said:


> And it's "Katon" not "Katom" just to clarify. That was probably a typo though.



*Sorry I Miss Spelled It.*


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey you guys, sorry its been a few days... but I have been doing  a little planning out in my head...so sorry, lol...

here is a little character guide for the kids you've been introduced to so far!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hando Hinote -
Attributes:
Black Hair-usually wears some sort of bandana that under his hair.
5’0
110lbs
Black Eyes

Personality
He is very rambunctious, but he is very smart.  He comes from a rather new clan that has made its home and commitment to Konohagakure, the Hinote clan.  They are very well known for their affinity for fire manipulation.  They are also known for their ability to summon Fire Demons, which their leader, Hinote Gogyou contracted at the beginning of the Ninja world.

They are known strongly for their jutsu, which gave their clan their name, Hinote Bugu.

  They originally are from the Sand Village, but with some disputes in the village the Kazekage arranged a diplomatic pardon from the village and the Hokage allowed them to find rest in Konohagakure.  They have been a part of the village for three years know and most of their men have ranked in the higher level Jounin.  

They begin the training of their children at the tender age of three, teaching them to control their chakra.  This is most likely the reason Hando shows a strong ability so young to control a specific chakra element.  


Mai Senju

4’7
Shoulder Length Brown

90 lbs

Blue Eyes

The descendant of the 1st and 2nd Hokage, she has a very strong lineage.  She, unlike most female shinobi, does not have a desire to be a medical ninja.  She has a strong desire to strengthen her ability that her ancestor, the Shodaime, had and master her ability in wood release.  

Shunji Yuhoku

4’7
110lbs
Brown hair, pulled in a small tail
Dark eyes.
Not much is known of Shunji’s background.  Outside of his slight over-weightiness his is still a very skilled young shinobi.  His personal affinity that allows him to be in ROOTs, is his ability to manipulate his hair to lengthen or shorten, harden or soften, thicken or thin.  He is often known to just lengthen his hair to soften it and use his own hair as a pillow.  But he can also take a strand of his hair, remove it from his body and cause it to become as thick as he wants and as thin as air.  Also in his ability he is able to harden part and soften part, with complete control.


Amaru Bakemaru 

4’7
90lbs
Brown chin length hair.
Dark eyes

Amaru has a very strong will.  She is a medical ninja prodigy, which makes her a prime candidate for the ROOTs class.  Her origins are somewhat unknown, but at the age of 7 she performed her first surgery, successfully transplanting bodily organs from one shinobi to the other.




this may or may not change


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 22, 2009)

*My Grand Daughter.*

*Mai Senju Caught My Interest.*
I Wonder If She Is Tunsade's Grand Daughter.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 22, 2009)

Any idea when a new chapter will be out?


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Any idea when a new chapter will be out?



Now that I have a plot more formed out in my head, expect it soon.

And this is really going to become more an arc type of story, centered around the main fight which will be Akatsuki, such as why is KAbuto with them? Why isn't Deidara dead? So on and so forth...

I really have a fun thing planned out I hope you guys like...


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Update


*Spoiler*: __ 




Imiato-sensei stood at the front of the class naming off the names of those in the room.

“ Hatake, Segare…. Bakemaru, Amaru… Yuhoku, Shunji…. Senju, Mai…. Hinote, Hando… Sunoco, Minato…  Hmm, ok all are present and accounted for.”

Imiato walked behind his desk and begin taking out folders and placing them across the dark cherry wood.  The students peered at each other, each questioning the silence that had fell into the classroom.  Finally, Imiato-sensei walked from behind the desk to the side and placed one hand on the outer realm of the wood.

“You have spent twelve hours a day the past sixty days cramming and learning what I have taught you.  The curriculum is done particularly this way because, one you are advanced enough to handle it, and two you each are to be prepared in time for the chuunin exams, which the battles are in one month.    As being a member of the ROOTs class you have the honor of facing your one year seniors in the bout, IF you finish the requirements.  If you do not, you will be placed for the remainder of the year in the regular academy course…”  Imiato lectured.

“What are the requirements?”  One of the students asked.  Minato peered down at the young man.  His white spiked hair laid high on his head.  Minato looked back at Imiato.

“Segare, I was just about to tell you.”  Imiato said, smiling.  He picked up a folder and placed it on Mai’s desk.  

“Each of these folders contains a local mission within a day’s journey of the walls of the Leaf.  You each must complete this mission and then face a Chuunin at the end of your mission and beat him upon a point system, performing three C level techniques.  These will be individual missions; therefore there will be no teams.  Aiding is not against the rules, but you still must perform three C ranked jutsus.  After you go through these tests then you will be entered in the final rounds of the Chuunin Exams. “  Imiato finished, taking each folder and placing it on the respective desks of the students. 

“Now, leave and prepare for your mission, each one of you must be gone before dawn, and back in no later than two days.  Class dismissed.”  Imiato said with a smile and then disappeared in a cloud of smoke, only leaving a piece of wood in his place.

Minato looked at his classmates who all began to flip open their folders.  

“Cool, I’m facing Juzo!”  Hando yelled.

“I’m facing Zebuka!”  Mai said smiling.

The rest of the class battered off who they were fighting.  Mai looked at Minato.

“Who are you fighting?” She asked.  Minato patted his folder and smiled.

“I’d rather wait and find out right before the mission…sort of make it a surprise!”  Minato said smiling.  The entire room looked at him.

“YOU WANT TO DO WHAT?”  Hando said, “ AWE COME ON DUDE!!  TELL US!”  

Minato smiled, “I really don’t want to know…”   

His classmates laughed at him and called him stupid, but Minato really didn’t want to know, or maybe it was he was a little scared.  He hadn’t faced a leaf Shinobi before, and if they were anything like the ninja on Team Uzumaki… then he wasn’t sure if he could do it, and what happened if he didn’t make it, would he be sent out of the village.  All of these thoughts raced through his mind.

That night Minato laid in his bed, still mentally preparing himself for the next day.  He had just spent the whole day outside of school, in the training grounds, trying to perfect his new jutsu, but to no avail.  And ever since he started school, Naruto hadn’t been training him like usual.  He had told him that he needed to start relying on his Sensei at his school, so he could learn to train under someone besides him.  He had said some more nonsense about being on a team and having a new Sensei that would take his abilities above and beyond.  

The idea of having someone other than his senpai teach him didn’t thrill him at all.  But, the more he tried not to think about that, the more he started thinking about who he would be facing within the next two days.  Which Chuunin had his Sensei chosen to fight against him, the curiosity became overwhelming.

_ I have to know._

He rolled out of bed and stumbled to his desk.  He fumbled through some of the artwork and written papers.  He finally found his folder in the dim light given off from the moon shining in his room.

Minato picked up his folder and flipped it open.  

_Time of departure: Dawn of following day this seal is broken.  Must retrieve the Metallic Scroll from the Chuunin Sarutobi, Konohamaru. _


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 23, 2009)

*Minato Vs Second Genaration Ero Jutsu Master.*

*Minato You Are In Big Trouble.*
Lolz. I Hope He Konohamaru Does Not Use His Sexy Jutsu On Him.


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 23, 2009)

K k!

Here is a real update!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto looked at the mountains of paperwork that had began to pile up on his desk.  His stress level began to rise.  He quickly went through the daily mission logs, trying to quicken the process of his daily routine, but it seemed his assistant kept bringing more and more to him.

“I can’t handle this!”  Naruto said, yelling almost.  A knock came to his door.

“IF THAT IS MORE PAPER WORK, I’M GOING TO SCREAM!”  Naruto yelled.  The door opened and Shizune walked through the door, smiling.

“Hokage-sama, you are already yelling.”  She said slightly tilting her head in a sign of happiness.  

“Nevertheless, this isn’t a big deal, it is just the paper work you requested for Sarutobi, Konohamaru’s promotion to the Jounin level.” Shizune said smiling.  Naruto looked at Shizune.

“Why are you so happy… you have almost a glow about you.” He asked, avoiding the obvious small stomach that had began protruding from her cloak.

“Well Hokage-sama, I am pregnant.”  Shizune said, still smiling.  Naruto wasn’t to terribly surprised. 

“Well I thought you were looking a little plump, but I’ve learned one thing about women, you never point out their over-weightiness.”  Naruto said smiling.  Shizune shook her head, normally that would offend her, but she knew Naruto’s heart.

“Well, no I haven’t gained any weight, aside from the baby now inside of me!”  She replied smiling.

“Well if you need time off just let me know and you got it!”  Naruto said giving her a thumb up and a wink.  She placed the documents on the Hokage’s desk and thanked him for his kindness.  Naruto smiled and nodded his head as she left the room. 

Naruto opened the folder that had the promotion papers that needed to be signed by himself and the council, beside that was a new updated itinerary.  Naruto took a quick glance at the new schedule and the room seemed to spin for a moment.

“So much to do and so little time.”  Naruto said, pulling the promotion sheet out and signing it with a quick signature.  He then placed it back in the folder, removing the new schedule and placing it in his top drawer.  

As Naruto kept pulling papers and signing them, an idea began to creep through his mind.  At first, it didn’t seem very logical, and almost unethical.  But the more he thought about it, the more it seemed acceptable.  

“Hmm…Why not!”  Naruto said, standing from his desk forming a dual cross at his chest.

“Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!”  

Shadow clones filled the room.  The clones each began to help Naruto read and sign the paperwork.  Naruto looked at the time and then pointed at one of the clones.

“You head to the Retirement home and show to elders we love them!”  Naruto said smiling, the clone immediately dropped the paperwork and jumped from the window, heading to Konoha’s Retirement Gardens.  

Naruto smiled.

“This has a lot of potential.”  


Minato ran through the forest outside the walls of Konoha.  He had spent the majority of the morning chasing Konohamaru, who had become somewhat of a ghost to him.  Everywhere he looked he would find remnants of Konohamaru, a piece of cloth, a foot print, strands of hair, but no Konohamaru.  It was almost as though he were taunting Minato’s inability to find him.

The frustration that he felt was somewhat overwhelming to the young Genin.  He stopped at the base of a nearby tree and peered to the roof of the tree.  

[/i] Maybe he is at the top of the trees. [/i]

Minato placed one of his feet against the base of the tree and applied a slight amount of chakra to his foot.  He leapt from the ground and ran up the side of the tree.  He ran around the branches that stuck out as barriers to his path, swinging by some of them like a skilled acrobat.  He finally made it to the top of the tree brush and balanced on the tip of the tree. 

The view was absolutely amazing to Minato.  He could see for miles and miles.  The way he was facing, he could even see the carved faces of the previous Hokage’s, and the current construction of Naruto’s image. 

He turned around looking the other way for any sign of Konohamaru.  A few birds flew from the tree tops, but otherwise there was no movement, no sign of his Chuunin rival.

_ I didn’t want to use this._  Minato thought to himself, removing a piece of black cloth from his back pouch.  He placed the cloth over his eyes, removing any light from his vision.  He began to feel his chakra surging, almost naturally activating his ability.  

Suddenly, images of the surrounding area began flooding into his mind, like small clips and pictures.  An image of Mai fighting another female ninja ran through his mind.  Mai was jumping in mid-air as a wood structure had formed from her body shooting at her female opponent, who had just bent sideways to avoid the direct blow.  

Quickly more images took the place of Mai’s as Minato saw his other teammates looking for their scroll, some were fighting the Chuunin’s others were having the same difficulty as Minato.  He even saw a couple of the Chuunin’s hiding, waiting to be found by their Genin opponents. 

But in all of this, still no sign of Konohamaru.

Minato pulled the blindfold from his eyes and gritted in pain, as his cells began reforming and readjusting themselves.  He looked down and his pants had seemed to shrunk a bit, coming just about his ankles now.  

_ Man, now I’ll need new clothes._ he thought to himself, still letting the pain subside.  It wasn’t unbearable pain, just made him somewhat uncomfortable, like a quick growth spurt. 

Minato looked over the tree tops, and out of the corner of his eye he caught the shadow of a man jumping from the tree tops to the limbs.

[i/] I didn’t see anyone over there?[/i] Minato thought to himself.  He quickly leapt from the tree top, landing on the branches.  He readjusted his balance and then quickly began jumping from limb to limb.  As he ran towards the area he saw the shadow he heard the sound of a branch break, but it was coming towards him, instead of away.

_It’s Konohamaru, he must be tired of hiding, so now he is coming to find me!_  Minato thought.  He quickly halted and formed a seal.  Imiato-sensei had taught them all a camouflaging jutsu, which would come in handy for them.  His body became somewhat colored like the wood, not invisible, but unless the ninja was looking, he would have a hard time finding him. 

Minato became anxious as he saw the silhouette of Konohamaru jump from the final limb onto the one that he was hiding on.  A dark shadow covered Konohamaru’s face.  Minato formed a seal, readying his attack.

“Koori:  HITOY—” Minato yelled jumping from the hinge, but quickly being interrupted as his opponent sent a roundhouse to his face and sent him flying to the ground.  Minato rolled his body on the ground and quickly recovered bringing his line of sight back to his opponent who was standing on the limb, smiling at him.

“You’ll pay for that, Konohamaru!”  Minato yelled in a taunt.  The figure evaporated into thin air.  Minato’s eyes narrowed.

_ I didn’t know he had the Hokage’s ability of light transportation._   Minato pondered.  He felt a brush of wind past him.  

_He’s behind me!_ Minato thought.  He dropped to his chest and swiftly kicked his feet around, hitting nothing.  He jumped back to his feet.  He looked up and saw Konohamaru’s figure descending from a jump.  Minato jumped back as his opponent landed with a heavy crash.  When the dust settled Minato looked at his opponent and his eyes widened in shock.

“You’re not Konohamaru!”


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh-ho.........sounds like trouble! I bet its the shadow clone......


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 23, 2009)

*Shizune What The.*



Itachifan727 said:


> Oh-ho.........sounds like trouble! I bet its the shadow clone......


*I Also Think Its a shadow Clone.
*Hey Teller I Demand To Know Whose Is The Father Of Shizune's Baby. Tell Me & I Will Make A Nice Signature For You.


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Update!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Minato looked at the Shinobi standing in front of him.  His forehead plate showed the symbol of three connecting ovals.  His brown hair and dark skin hide him in the overcastting shadows.  Minato jumped back, out of arms distance.

“Who are you?”  Minato asked with bass in his voice.  The shinobi smiled, showing a sinister grin.

“My name is Kondensu, a shinobi from the cloud village.  Not that it matters, since you’ll be joining your friend in a moment.”  Kondensu said smiling as he lifted a small doll that had the exact likeness of Konohamaru.  Minato’s eyes widened in shock.

“Konohamaru!”  Minato yelled, looking at the doll.  Kondensu removed a black whip and snapped it at Minato.  Minato evaded the attack, jumping into the air.  Kondensu retreated his whip and slapped back at Minato, who was still in the air.  Minato formed a seal.

“Koori: Kirikae no jutsu!”  Minato yelled, a blue ice replica of Minato appeared in front of him.  The whip contracted around the replacement and caused it to shatter on impact.

_ I can’t let that thing hit me._ Minato thought.  He quickly turned and retreated into the thickness of the woods.  

Kondensu jumped after him, trying to keep up.  Minato quickly formed a dual cross and three clones appeared beside him.  They each went off in different directions, while one stayed behind. 

Kondensu saw Minato standing on a limb starring at him.

“You should have kept running!” Kondensu yelled.  Minato jumped at Kondensu, throwing two kunai at him.  Kondensu evaded the kunai and thrashed his whip at Minato, catching him around the legs.  Kondensu quickly pulled the whip back, making Minato fall backwards on the limb, when his back smashed against the wood he disappeared in a cloud of smoke.

“Darn it, it was a clone!”  Kondensu yelled out, “I can’t let him warn anyone that I’m here… Raikage will be very displeased with me.”  He cursed himself.

“What did you do with Konohamaru?”  Minato yelled from behind a tree, as he dropped down a limb and jumped behind another tree.  Kondensu’s ears perked and he jumped towards the direction he heard the sound.  He hesitated for a moment.

“I just added him to my collection of dolls.  Don’t worry he’s still alive… but he is my slave now, until the day I die!”  Kondensu cackled.  Minato jumped from behind a tree, instinctively Kondensu shot the whip out, but when it wrapped around Minato he disappeared in a cloud of smoke.

“UGH, another clone!”  He cursed again.

Minato stood behind a tree thinking through his opponent’s abilities as the memory of his clone rushed into his mind.

_He has the apparent ability to transform people into small Voodoo dolls.  He must not be able to transport like I initially thought, or he would of caught up with me… maybe an advance camouflage jutsu… hmm, I had better be careful._  Minato thought forming a seal and hinging himself into the tree-side._ He’s from the cloud village on a mission from the Raikage?  Do they want to start a war?_  All these thoughts raced through young Minato’s mind.  _Regardless, I had better put a stop to him somehow; if he makes it to the walls he could really start some havoc.  Hmm, I guess this would be a good time to try out my new moves._ Minato thought removing the hinge and forming a seal at his chest.  A black symbol began to glow on his palm.  

“Koori: Hiriku no jutsu!”  Minato yelled slamming his fist into the tree bark.  Ice exploded from the tree and quickly spread around the surrounding trees.  


Kondensu jumped into the air trying to dodge the spreading ice.  He landed, trying to catch his balance, but failed.  He slid from the limb and fell onto the icy ground below.  He slowly stood from the ground, trying to keep his balance, he applied some chakra to his feet to help him steady himself. 

_Hmm, that little punk…_ Kondensu thought to himself.  He looked around the forest which was now covered in thick ice, frost began to float from the ice like smoke, not thick enough to see through, so that wouldn’t help him, and it was dense enough that if he tried to camouflage the punk kid would be able to see him.  He punched his fist into his palm.

“Come out you little brat!”  Kondensu yelled!  Kondensu heard a loud swirling sound.  He pivoted and spun his body around, an angelic blue being jumped at him, wielding a long staff.  Kondensu wrapped his whip around a frozen tree limb and pulled himself away from the advancing opponent. 

He landed, quickly applying chakra to his feet once more, trying to maintain his balance.  He spun around and saw the angel floating from the ground as Minato stood just behind him on the ground, his body glowing like a lightning bug.  Kondensu furrowed his eyebrows and formed a seal at his chest.

“Tentei Dora no Jutsu!”  Kondensu yelled as blue spindle like chakra threads shot from his body and headed towards Minato.  

Minato saw the small projections heading his way.  He formed a series of seals and clasped his palms together.

“Koori: Hei!”  Minato yelled.  The ice in front of him and his Jutsu, Tenshi Yuu, shot up into a wall blocking them from the chakra spindles.  Minato jumped on top of the wall, the Tenshi Yuu floating above his, standing in a straight pose, waiting for Minato to order it to attack.  

Minato’s apparent arrogance of his power made Kondensu incredibly angry.  He opened a small pouch at his side and pulled out a brown bag that seemed to grow bigger as he pulled it out.  

Minato stood back for a moment, curious as to what he was doing.  Kondensu reached into the bag and pulled out two dolls.  Minato looked at them, both seemed to be fully clothed, from head to foot, ninja dolls.  Kondensu placed them on the ground.  He formed a seal and a blue light erupted from around the dolls.

“Myou Tougyo no jutsu!”  Kondensu yelled, the two dolls began to shake and expand.  Minato watched as it looked like a horrific transformation of the sound of bones cracking and taking form.  After a few moments the dolls took full form of men covered in masks and ninja apparel.  Their eyes emitted a bright blue color, and blue thread like strings attached themselves to Kondensu’s body.  

“You’re not the only one who can use something else to do their fighting!”  Kondensu laughed.  Minato formed a seal at his chest; Kondensu formed one also.  One of the ninja’s being controlled formed a seal also; a flame erupted from his hand.  The ninja raised it into the air and then slammed it into the ice.  An explosion of ice and earth exploded as the fire raced towards Minato.  

Minato jumped into the air forming a seal, but before he could complete it the other controlled ninja jumped at him creating three clones.  The Tenshi Yuu, quickly appeared in front of Minato sending his staff flying at the ninja.  The ninja’s clones grabbed the original ninja and sent him higher into the air.  The staff collided with the clones causing them to disappear.  Minato landed on a limb and quickly gained his balance.  The Ninja’s were now standing together looking up at Minato and the Tenshi Yuu.   

Minato formed a seal and the Tenshi Yuu stretched his hands outward.  An energy sphere appeared at its chest and shot towards the ninjas.  They quickly evaded the blast and jumped at the Tenshi Yuu, both forming seals.  A fire sphere shot towards the Tenshi Yuu and Minato, while a gust of wind shot from right behind the fire sphere, causing it to strengthen in size and power.  Minato’s eyes widened as the attack smashed against the Tenshi Yuu, the jutsu was quickly released, and the remnant of the blast sent Minato crashing to the ground.  

Minato eyes opened weakly, pain shot up his spine.  Everything started to get really hazy and the trees had begun to run together.  He saw the figure of Kondensu walking towards him, along with the silhouettes of the ninja.  

Kondensu formed a seal at his chest.

“Welcome to my world, young one… you will be a tremendous asset to my collection.”





*Teller retrieves the paternity test*

When it comes to the unborn of Shizune...

Kiba...

...you are...


not the father!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 24, 2009)

*Kiba! Damn You Almost Gave Me A Heart Attack Teller.*


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Update!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kondensu took a few steps back from Minato, forming a series of seals.  Minato measured the distance between them, adrenaline rushing through his body.  

“Welcome to the family!”  Kondensu smirked locking on his final seal.


“Tentei Dora no Jutsu!’ Kondensu said as blue chakra threads shot from his back and flew towards Minato.  

“Koori: Hei!”  Minato yelled as he brought his hands together forming the seal.  A wall of ice erupted in front of Minato, shielding him from the jutsu.  He rolled away from the ice wall and pushed himself to stand up.  Kondensu’s ninjas had already cleared the wall, running at Minato.  

“Koori: Hei!”  Minato yelled forming a different seal than before. This time four walls shot up around Minato in a wide diameter, coming together at the top.  He sighed for a moment, trying to catch his breath.  

_I don’t have a choice… this has to work._ Minato thought.  He began to form a series of seals.

_Senpai told me to focus this jutsu as more of a summons rather than a command jutsu._  His hands began to glow a light blue color as he continued forming the seals.  He separated his hands and began to funnel chakra into them separately.  

_Almost there… remember what Senpai said….focus on the outcome I want to have!_ 

The glow on his hands turned from the light blue to a solid dark hue.  Minato looked up as a whole melted away in the ice barrier.  The two ninjas controlled by Kondensu jumped through the whole ready to attack Minato.  

_ITS READY!_ Minato thought.  He slammed his palms into the ground.

“TSUIN TENSHI NO JUTSU!”  Minato yelled raising his hands from the ground as two blue angelic beings rose from the earth.  One held a bow staff in his hand while the other held a broad sword, both towered over Minato, standing at least seven feet tall.  They turned to him.

“Why have you summoned us?”  They spoke in unison.  Minato was taken back by them talking.

“Uh…uh…  well this guy is trying to kill me and spy on my village... and almost did… but I’ve been learning a new jutsu from a scroll in the Hokage’s…and when I did it this time…you guys came out…”  Minato said in a slow stutter.  The angels looked at Minato.

“You must be of strong will and a pure heart in order to summon us.  You have accomplished a great mission.  I am Senshu.”  The one with the bow staff spoke.

“And I am Sebuta.  We are warriors from the land of Tenshi.  From this day forward you are contracted to us, you and your descendants.  For your pure heart and desire, we will fight with you and protect you.”  The angels turned to the ninjas who were now running at them, their broad wings spread. 

Senshu raised his bow staff pulling the string back and releasing it.  A gush of wind exploded from the bow, catching the ninjas and sending them flying back through the walls.  Sebuta swung his sword into the air and a white energy emitted from the blade, the surrounding ice barriers shot outward like shards of glass. 

Minato covered his face from the bright light and sound of crashing ice.  He felt a strong wing explode from in front of him that sent him flying backwards.  When he landed his eyes jarred open, and to his surprise he saw both of the ninja’s stuck to a tree with a huge ice shard protruding from their chest cavities.  

Kondensu’s eyes furrowed in anger, blood poured from a cut that an ice shard had made on his eyebrow.  

“I will not lose to a child!”  Kondensu cried in anger.  He pulled out five more dolls from a brown bag and tossed them to the ground.  Sebuta held out his right hand, a white energy shot from his hand and consumed the five dolls.  When the light dispersed 5 shinobi stood where the dolls once were.  Each had a look of bewilderment on their faces.  Sebuta and Senshu walked towards the five ninja, who backed away in fear from the angels.  

“Do not fear us.  But rather, fear your capturer who stands behind you.”  Senshu said pointing to Kondensu, his blue hand glowing.  

Kondensu felt his body stiffen.  He looked to his left and right looking for whoever had their hands on him, but no one was there.  Suddenly all of the dolls that he had collected began to float away from him.

“NO NOT MY COLLECTION!  NOT MY DOLLS!” he yelled in anger.  Sebuta raised his hand and once more a white energy emitted from his fingers and when it was gone twenty men stood in the forest, each looking as though they had no idea were they were.

“You were all puppets under the control of this man.”  Senshu said still pointing at Kondensu.  They all turned to Kondensu.

“Now I remember!”  a few started shouting out.

“He cheao shotted me in our fight!”  one man cried out.

“Do not worry, his judgment is at hand.”  Sebuta said, “My brother and I will now send you all to your homes."

The men looked at the Sebuta and Senshu.  The Angels smiled at the men, their blue faces showing mercy and compassion.

" Please take this time to think about were you belong.”  

The men obeyed and lowered their heads.  Sebuta raised his hands over the men as did Senshu with his free hand.  A white aura began to glow around the group of men.  The men continued to have their eyes close in focus.  The aura began to glow more intensly before disappearing along with all of the men, except for one.

Minato looked up and saw one man who was still standing there… Konohamaru.

“KONOHAMARU!”  Minato shouted.  Konohamaru turned to Minato.

“Minato?  What are you doing here?”  he asked.   Minato smiled.

“I’ll explain later.”  Minato said running up to the Chuunin and hugging him.

"Ninja aren't supp..."  Konohamaru began but decided not to scold the young Genin, who had apparently just saved his life.  Minato turned to Sebuta and Senshu.

“Sebuta, Senshu, can you transport Konohamaru, myself and Kondensu to the Hokage’s tower?”  Minato requested.  The angelic beings retracted their wings, Sebatu raised one hand to Kondensu, while Senshu raised one hand to Konohamaru and Minato.

“Yes, we can.  Just think about the place you want to be, Minato.” Came the angelic bass voice of Senshu.  They outstretched their hands once more and before Minato knew it they were standing in the Hokage’s room.  

“What’s going on here?”  Naruto asked, as he about fell back from the sudden intrusion.  

Minato explained the entire story to Naruto, who sat at his desk with a look of shock.

When Minato finished Naruto laid back in the chair looking at him.

“Wow… that was some story.”  Naruto said standing from his desk, walking to Kondensu who was still frozen stiff from Senshu’s ability.  The angels both looked up to the ceiling.

“Minato, we must leave.”  Senshu spoke softly.  Minato turned to them.

“Oh, ok…”  Minato said forming a seal.  Ice began to creep over Kondensu’s body, up to his nose, keeping his body stiff and paralyzed.  Kondensu furrowed his brows in anger.

“Also, Minato, a term of our contract.  You may only summon us once per celestial rotation, without a price.  We will come once a year with no price or need from you.  But because of the power we bear, our Lord requires sacrifice for anytime over one.”  Sebuta said, “ Farewell.” 

In a blinding light Sebuta and Senshu disappeared.  Minato and the others were still in shock when the room returned to its normal hue.  

“Wow, Minato…contract with the Tenshi…impressive.”  Naruto said.  He formed a dual cross at his chest and a clone appeared in the room.  The clone walked over to Kondensu and then they both disappeared

“Where are you taking him?” Minato asked.  Naruto walked back to his desk.  

“To the ANBU so we can question him.” Naruto said, “ We knew he was spying out the village… but we didn’t know why… so we were waiting for him to make a move.”  

“WHAT?  You knew he was here, and you let the ROOTs go out on the mission anyways?”  Minato said in shock.

“Well I figured the Chuunin’s and the Genin’s could handle him.  And... I guess I was right.”  Naruto said smiling.  Konohamaru smiled.

“Well he caught me from behind and before I could react I just remember seeing his face smiling at me.”  Konohamaru said laying back in the seat.

“I’m sure glad Minato came along.”  He said giving Minato a wink.  Naruto smiled.

“So did you see his three C ranked Jutsus?”  Naruto asked Konohamaru, somewhat slyly.  Konohamaru raised up in his seat looking at Minato.

“I sure didn’t.”

Minato dropped his head.

“Aww shoot.”


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*Lolz. *This Update Some What Reminds Me Of Digimon.


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Why you hating on the Tenshi?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> Why you hating on the Tenshi?


 What Does It Mean?


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 26, 2009)

lol its Japanese for angel


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*I See. Lolz*
No I Don't Hate Angles, In Fact I Like The Way You Twisted The Story By Adding Angles Summoning.


----------



## Zetamancer (Jun 27, 2009)

I have to agree.  It takes away from the ninja feeling, which Naruto is ''supposed'' to be about.


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Teller1 productions introduces..

A mini story...

that takes place on the stage...

of the worlds best Talk show....

well...almost.....


*Spoiler*: __ 




Chouji, Shino and Shikamaru walk out on the stage and sit in three separte chairs that are purposely placed around a middle chair, where Shizune sat.

"Chouji, why do you think you are the father of this baby?"  Maury spoke, walking from the audience to the stage, holding his notecards and microphone skillfully in right hand, and questioningly pointing at Shizune. 

Chouji stumbled out a few words, before Shino slapped him.

"No this maybe is MINE!"  Shino yells at Chouji.  Anger rose in Chouji and he formed a seal, his had tripled in size.

"NO BUG BOY, IT'S MY BABY!"  Chouji yelled.  

"SECURITY!"  Maury yelled.  Immediatly Sakura jumped to the stage and smacked both shinobi in the back of the heads.

"ACT RIGHT!"  Sakura yelled, wearing her Maury shirt, that had "SECURITY" sewed on the back.

The two shinobi sat back in the chairs and quietly starred at one another.  Maury wiped some perspiration from his brow, before turning back to his stage.

“Shizune which of these men are the father of your baby, do you think?”  Maury asked.  Shizune blushed.

“Umm…I can’t tell you.” She said smiling.

“But that’s why you are here!?”  Maury said unsure of the girls answer.

“Well Ya I know, but the author writing this story won’t allow me to tell you…his name is Teller and he sees all and knows ALL!”  Shizune said, giving a mysterious almost cynical grin.  Maury raised his eyebrows and breathed out, pulling the microphone away from his mouth.

“Okay, we have an eccentric chubby boy, an emo bug man who want to be the father of the crazy lady’s baby…but what about our last guest?”  Maury said turning the attention of the audience to Shikamaru.

“Eh…this is too troublesome…” Shikamaru said laying his head back and closing his eyes, chewing on his toothpick.

“And we have a ‘to-cool-dontwannaspeak-man’” Maury said shaking his head, “Well we had each one of these shinobi give us DNA samples..and the results are IN!”  Maury said smiling.

He opened the envelope.

“Chouji, when it comes to the case of the unnamed, unknown baby of Shizune….you ARE….NOT that father!”  Maury said, the crowd began to eww and ahh over the results.  Chouji began to cry before he disappeared in a cloud of smoke.

Shino stood up raising his hands In the air.

“I’m THE FATHER!”  

“Shino when it comes to the case of the unnamed, unknown baby of Shizune…you ARE…NOT the father!”  Maury said in astonishment.

Shino cried and disappeared in cloud of smoke.  Shikamaru now sat at the edge of his seat, mouth dropped and eyes bulged from their sockets.

“Shikamaru when it comes to the case of Shizune’s baby!  YOU ARE…………..NOT…………..THE MOTHER, BUT YOU ARE THAT FATHER!” 

The crowd erupted in applause and Shizune ran to Shikamaru and tried to hug him.  Shikamaru stood up, his eyes still huge in shock, he looked at Shizune.

“We’ve never even—”

===========BURRRRPPPP======

end of broadcast.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*Lolz, Shikamaru*

*Lolz,* ShikamaruXShizune 

*I Love It,* You Should Add A Mini Story After Every 5 Update And So. 


*Spoiler*: _As Promised Here Is Your Set_ 









*Keep Up The Good Work, +REP*


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 30, 2009)

please forgive the format of this update, but i had to quickly post it, i am at work!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sai stood in front of the glass window that looked into Kondensu’s cell.  He placed a hand on the glass and felt the vibration of the new chakra disrupters that the Science Ninjas had invented.  The intricate wiring in the room gave off strong vibrations that gave off a frequency that interrupted any chakra circulation within its perimeter.  

Sai looked into the room and saw Kondensu laid on the bed, they had removed his hair and any stimulated follicle that might have an ability to aid him escape.  Sai turned from the room to one of his scientist.  

“Have we had any breakthrough with him on figuring out the motive of the Raikage for sending him?”  Sai asked authoritatively.  The scientist pushed his glasses up from the end of his nose.

“No Sir, he is refusing to cooperate.  Should we turn to advance medical ninjustu?”  he asked Sai with a curious look on his face.  

“Hmmm, let me ask the Hokage.”  Sai said to the scientist, “And I will get back with you.”  

“Yes captain.”  The scientist answered as he turned back and began to walk away.  Sai turned back to the Kondensu’s cell, the man was now standing at the glass staring at Sai with an evil grin spread wickedly across his face. 

“What a weird individual.”  Sai said turning from the room and walking out of the facility.  


Naruto sat at Ichiraku Ramen Shop, eating a bowl or three for his lunch.  He had left some clones in his office to handle the rest of his day’s business.  The ability to make so many Shadow Clones and sustain them sure had begun to have its benefits.

He finished the bowl of ramen and tried to pay Teuchi, who refused to accept his money. 

“Your money is no good here, Hokage-sama.”  Teuchi said smiling.  Naruto smiled at Teuchi.

“You’ve always been very good to me.”  He said smiling.  

“You have always been easy to be good to!”  Teuchi said and he began to talk about how he remembered when Naruto was the little troublemaker that no one liked.  They exchanged a few laughs before Naruto thanked him once more and left the Ramen Shop.  

Naruto picked at his teeth with a toothpick as he walked down the street looking at his village.  The thought of the Raikage sending an op to infiltrate the city made Naruto feel less than pleased.  They had tried to reason with the Raikage on the issues of Sasuke’s past, but he didn’t want to listen to any of it.  He was set that he felt the Leaf should show justice to the attempted assassination of his brother.  And when Tsunade had refused to go along with his order, he turned his back on Konoha and promised and Konoha ninja found traveling in the land of Lightening would be held as trespassing.  

Naruto forced himself to stop thinking about the Raikage.  He turned his head and sitting at one of the village small café’s sat Shizune with Shikamaru, they were holding each others hands, looking one another in the eyes.  Naruto smiled.  He’d never thought Shikamaru would have settled, but he did and Naruto was happy for him.  

Naruto continued walking past the buildings.  He was heading to the ROOTs mission debrief that Imiato was holding in one of the rooms in the town meeting hall.  Naruto had told Minato he wouldn’t be able to make it, but he wanted to surprise him.  Minato had shown the ability that surpassed the ability of most shinobi his age or even his seniors.  

Naruto turned by the town hall, still contemplating, to be able to contract not a demon, but a Tenshi. Naruto had honestly never heard of a Shinobi being able to contract a Tenshi…their powers were legend, and they were said to never enter into the natural world, yet Minato was able to summon two.  

Minato’s abilities truly astonished Naruto.  He began to laugh, he was really just glad Minato was on his side, he would hate to have to meet the young shinobi on the field in battle, especially when he got older.

He walked into the town hall and went into the meeting room that the ROOTs were meeting in.  There had only been eight successfully complete the missions given to them. Naruto looked and each passing group was separated in fours.  Minato was standing in a group with Hando, Shunji and Mai.  Amaru, Segare, Tsuin and Doubou stood in the other group.  

Naruto smiled as the groups congratulated each other.  Imiato saw the Hokage walk in and immediately made the young shinobi aware of his presence.  

“Hokage-sama, please a word of encouragement for these young shinobi.” Imiato said gesturing Naruto towards the group of children.  Minato smiled when he realized Naruto had come to the meeting.  

“Each one of you young men and women are exceptional.  You each are above and beyond the regular line of shinobi, each holding their own unique ability.  Always know that you are special and this village appreciates you, don’t let anything or anyone try and stop you from being exceptional!  Some of your abilities have been inherited, some have been created through pure desire, and regardless each of you has a bright future as Shinobi in the Hidden Leaf Village!”

The group of young people applauded their Hokage’s encouragement.  They ran around him and began asking him questions and tips.  Naruto smiled and tried answering their questions.  

“You know what, how about I treat you all to dinner!”  Naruto asked smiling!

The group began to cheer and shout in happiness.

“Ok, lets go!”


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice update.

And poor Shikamaru.


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!

And Cap.

Thanks for the set, i really like it!


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Update


*Spoiler*: __ 




Minato and Naruto walked from the restaurant as the other seven ROOTs members jumped around outside and began to head home.  Naruto had treated them to an “all you can eat” showdown of ramen and shish kabob.  Doubou and Shunji had a battle of the heavy weights. Although Doubou stood slightly shorter than Shunji and not overweight at all, he loved putting away food as much as Shunji did.  The image of Shunji doubled over, full, and Doubou standing on the table victorious, made Minato chuckle a bit.  



Doubou and Tsuin ran over to Minato and the Hokage.  It was somewhat troublesome trying to tell these two brothers apart, seeing how they where twins.  Minato smiled as they approached both wearing a smaller version of the Jounin vests, and both wore head bands around their foreheads that allowed their dark brown hair lay swiftly over the headband’s only letting part of the colors be seen.  



Minato’s only way of telling the two apart were the different colors of the headbands, Doubou wore a blue headband and Tsuin wore a red headband, aside from that whatever headband they were wearing their eyes seemed to change to that color.  But the twins had been known to switch the headbands, thereby changing the only real way of telling them apart.  So Minato usually tried to be cautious when talking to them.



“Hey Minato, tomorrow we are going to head to the training grounds and try out some new moves for the Chuunin exams.”  Doubou said holding his arm up, flexing his muscle.  Doubou always tried to show off his strength and usually failed in his attempt to showoff.  



“Ya, and we wanted to see if you wanted to come with us, maybe do some sparring?”  Tsuin asked, he was more reserved than Doubou; he spent more of his time watching and thinking.  Minato stood back for a moment, he had been wondering what the twins abilities were.  



“Sure that will be fun!”  Minato said smiling.  Doubou gave him a thumbs up and smiled.



“GREAT, you and Segare will be there!  We’ll be able to really test out our jutsus!” Tsuin said smiling also.



“Come on Tsuin, we had better get home.  Mom and Dad will be wondering where we are!”  Doubou said, turning from the Minato and walking away with a wave.



“See you tomorrow, Minato!”  Tsuin said as he left also.  Naruto and Minato waived as they left with smiles on their faces.  Naruto gritted down at Minato.



“You just want to know what their abilities are, don’t you?”  Naruto asked curtly.  Minato lowered his eyelids, somewhat hiding his eyes.



“I have no idea what you are accusing me of.”  Minato said, showing a small grin.



“You have a little bit of Sasuke in you.”  Naruto said laughing.  Minato smiled at him, rubbing the back of his head.



“Well… I can’t help it, I’m just curious because of the Chuunin exams coming up.  I know Amaru’s, Shunji’s, Hando’s and Mai’s.  And they are all very powerful, so it is somewhat intimidating.  But, now I’ll get to know the twins powers AND Segare’s, he just looks powerful.”  Minato said, his face in a focused trance.  



“Well, I would expect the son of Konoha’s Copy-Cat Ninja, Hatake Kakashi, would be powerful.”  Naruto said, as him and Minato began walking to the house.  Minato stopped dead in his tracks.



“He is the son of the Copy-Cat Ninja?  Wasn’t Kakashi-sensei your Sensei?”  Minato asked, catching back up with Naruto.  



Naruto nodded his head with a smile.



“Yes he was.  And he was a very fantastic teacher.  He helped me master a lot of my jutsus and taught me how to think with my head instead of running into situations blindly.”   Naruto said, thinking back when he first met Kakashi-sensei.  



“Those bells…” Naruto said shaking his head while he chuckled.



Minato looked at his Senpai, wondering what he was thinking.  



“So he is as powerful as Kakashi?”  Minato asked still wanting to know the depth of Segare’s power.



“Well I’d say he has his father’s genius and ability to manipulate chakra well.  Other than that Kakashi’s only other true ability was his sharrigan eye.”



“So, Segare, doesn’t have the sharrigan?”  Minato asked.



“No, the sharrigan is only in the descendants of the Uchiha’s.  And there is only one of them left, Sasuke.”  Naruto replied.  Minato walked in silence for a few moments.



_He has to have some kind of “specialty” that made him eligible for ROOTs… Hmm, I’ve only seen pictures of Kakashi, but I should have been able to place that one, they look alike…  Segare even has his blue under cloak… he just doesn’t cover his face with it.  Still, I have to wonder…_



“Minato… MINATO”  Naruto shouted a second time louder.  Minato shook his head as his eyes focused back on Naruto.



“Huh?”  Minato said still coming out of his daydream.  He looked as Naruto walked up the steps to the house.



“We’re home.” Naruto said, walking into the house.



“Oh…”  Minato laughed and ran up the stairs into the house.



_I guess tomorrow I will find out._


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 2, 2009)

Interesting........


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 3, 2009)

@ItatchiFan-  Interesting in a good way, or bad?

 ==========New Update========== 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Minato arrived at the training grounds early; well what he thought was early.  To his surprise Segare, Tsuin and Doubou were already there waiting.  Doubou and Tsuin looked like their usual selves; however Segare was wearing something peculiar.  He stood with his arms folded, he had his usual tight blue shirt on that turtle necked up and covered the lower portion of his face, but usually he didn?t wear it over his face, yet today he did.  He was also wearing a sliver plated vest like armor that clasped over his left shoulder with a thin black string over the right shoulder and a small katana handle sticking up from his back.  

_ He means business today._ Minato thought to himself as he neared them.

?Hey guys, sorry I?m late!?  Minato said while thinking to himself, he couldn?t believe they were earlier than he was.  Tsuin and Doubou both greeted Minato with a smile and a hand shake, while Segare stood off as Minato tried to greet him.  Minato pulled his hand back, wiping it on his side slowly, in a small amount of embarrassment.  

?Uh? Well? let?s get started.?  Minato said patting his sides in boredom.  Tsuin, Doubou and Segare looked at one another.  Tsuin smiled.

?Any rules??  Tsuin asked as he and Doubou began to walk in a circle around Segare and Minato.  Segare sighed and looked at Minato.

?I guess that means it is them against us.?  Segare removed his katana slowly, ?Do try and keep up.?

?Only rule, no killing? knocking out is fine.?  Doubou said.  Tsuin smiled once more.

?START!?

Tsuin and Doubou jumped simultaneously at Segare and Minato.  Minato pivoted under the punch that Doubou tried landing him.  He grabbed Doubou?s body, spinning his own around, and threw him back to the ground.  Doubou quickly recovered from the ground and dusted himself off.

?Hey be easy!?  Doubou said furrowing his brow.  

?Oh, sorry!?  Minato said.  Doubou formed a seal with his hands.

?Raion Tsume no Justu!?  He bellowed at, chakra erupted from Doubou?s hands and lashed at Minato in the form of a Lion?s claw.  Minato jumped backwards, the claw sliced through the outer layer of his shirt.  Minato looked down at his clothes and a perfectly spaced claw mark left his shirt lacerated.  

?Me be careful??  Minato said, somewhat dumb founded.  Doubou smiled.

?Sorry, it?s a new jutsu, not quite sure of its power yet!?  
Minato formed a seal at his chest and smiled.

?Well it seems pretty powerful, now it?s my turn.?  

?Koori:  Boufuu no jutsu!?  Minato yelled as ice erupted from the earth underneath him and pieces of ice began to fly towards Doubou.  Doubou dodged the ice shards, maneuvering at incredible speed.  Minato stopped the jutsu and formed another seal.

?Koori: Futakama no jutsu!? Minato summoned an ice sphere that floated at his chest.  He grabbed it with his right hand and lunged it at Doubou.  

Doubou quickly formed a seal.

?Raion Kami no justu!?  he yelled as he slammed his fist into the ground, chakra erupted from his body and covered him from head to toe in a sphere that took the shape of a lion?s head with its mane.  The ice sphere collided with Doubou, causing a wall of ice explode around him.  

Minato looked, thinking that he had made direct contact, and smiled feeling victorious.  

?Don?t count your chickens before the hatch? or in your case?freeze!?  Doubou said, walking from behind the wall of ice smiling.  Minato?s face dropped.

?H..ha?how?? Minato whimpered out.  Doubou smiled.

?I call that one, the ?Lion?s Mane?.?  Doubou said forming another seal, ? And this one is my personal favorite.  I call it the ?Lion?s Roar?. ? 

Minato quickly formed a seal.

?Koori: Hiriku no Jutsu? He yelled slamming his fist into the ground.  Ice erupted all around him and Doubou.  Doubou smiled as the ice froze over his feet, keeping him from moving.  

?Now, lets end it!?  Minato yelled forming another seal, ?Koori: futakama no Jutsu!?  an ice sphere appeared at Mianto?s chest.  He grabbed the sphere with his right hand, funneling some of his chakra into it more, and threw it at Doubou.  Doubou, still holding his seal, quickly made another hand seal and smiled.

?Raion Unari no Jutsu!?  He yelled, chakra exploded through the ice around his body as a lion?s head formed around his body again.  This time it opened its mouth as Minato?s jutsu got closer, and a shriek began to pierce the air.  The ice field that Minato had created began to crumble and turn into small diamond shaped particles.  The ice sphere that Minato had thrown at Doubou dissolved in the air, becoming nothing but a blue sphere of condensed chakra that then evaporated into the air.

Minato stood for a moment, still unsure of what he needed to do.

?Hmph? I can see why YOU are in ROOTs.?  Minato said, complimenting Doubou.  Doubou smiled and looked at Minato.

?Ya you?re not to bad yourself.?  Doubou smiled.

?If you two girls are done, us men would like to train since you both took the entire training ground up.?  Tsuin spoke from the trees.  Minato and Doubou turned to them.

?Oh, sorry.  I didn?t even think anything about you guys!?  Minato said apologetically.  Segare appeared in front of Minato, who jumped in shock as Segare walked past him.

?Let?s go, Tsuin.?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 3, 2009)

Interesting in a good way. I like it, hope we get a good look at Segare's powers.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 4, 2009)

*I Love It,* I Wanna Know What Segare's Powers Are. Cant Wait For The Next Update.


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Segare Vs Tsuin*

Thanks you guys for the comments, glad you like it, but I'm just full of surprises.​​

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


=========New Update=========

Segare Vs. Tsuin​

*Spoiler*: __ 




Segare held a short bladed katana in his hand and swiftly maneuvered the sword around.  Tsuin jumped from the tree limb and landed behind Segare immediately withdrawing a kunai and thrusting it at him.  Segare quickly stepped to the right, forcing Tsuin to trip over his left leg, while Segare grabbed Tsuin with his left arm and brought his right hand around, holding the blade.  He swiftly brought it to Tsuin?s neck.

?Game over.?  Segare said zealously.  Tsuin disappeared in a cloud of smoke being replaced by a log.  Segare stepped backwards getting away from the smoke.  He peered to his right and left, keeping his sword at his eye level.   He heard a movement to his right; his reflexes quickly allowed him to balance his body weight backwards as he bent his back till it almost touched the ground as a kunai rocketed past him.  

He quickly stood up straight running in a mad dash towards Tsuin who stood in an opening of the woods.  Segare pulled a shuriken from his pouch and threw it at Tsuin who disappeared in a cloud of smoke.

_ Another clone._ Segare thought stopping his run, he swung his body around to see Tsuin jump in front of him.  Tsuin punched at Segare?s face who ducked under the fist and sent his into Tsuin?s gut.  Tsuin quickly grabbed Segare?s fist before it made contact and acrobatically balanced his body on Segare?s hand and jumped into the air, throwing a handful of shuriken down at Segare.

Segare jumped backwards knocking a shuriken away from him that was directed at his head.  He countered by throwing a shuriken of his own at Tsuin.  Tsuin swiveled a kunai around his finger and slapped the Shurkien away, while landing swiftly on the ground.

Segare and Tsuin stood staring at one another from across the training grounds.  Tsuin looked at Segare, trying to figure out whether or not he was enjoying himself as much as he was, but he couldn?t see anything from behind his blue covering, aside from the direct focus that consumed his eyes.

?Not too bad, Segare.?  Tsuin said replacing the kunai into its pouch and brushing his brown hair away from his eyes.  Segare?s eyes furrowed.

?No talking? fight!?  Segare said as he jumped at Tsuin, disappearing in a blur of speed.  Tsuin jumped backwards as Segare slashed his sword at him.

?Hey be careful!?  Tsuin said, loosing focus for a moment.  Segare made a grunt.  

?Don?t be a baby; I wasn?t going to let it hurt you.  I?m in more control than that.?  Segare said, swiftly bringing his sword up at Tsuin, who blocked it with a kunai.  The metal clanged as the two young shinobi turned their battle into a fight of the blades.  

Segare?s hands began to glow as his blade began to give off a white glowing appearance.   As their battle continued a white chakra essence began to follow Segare?s blade.  Tsuin jumped backwards evading a slice of his sword once more, before removing another kunai.  He swung his right hand around to block Segare?s blade.  He raised his left hand with the kunai to Segare?s eye.  

Tsuin released his grip on the kunai enough to allow a seal to fall from his palm.  The seal released  as the kunai began to glow a bright blue color and began to elongate.  He jumped away from Segare as the kunai began to expand to the appearance of a metal bostaff.   He swung the bostaff around his back, taking the defensive kung-fu stance, holding his weapon behind his back and bringing his free arm towards Segare in threatening manner.

Segare brought his blade to his face, the white aura still surrounding the shining metal.   He jumped at Tsuin and slashed his blade at him. Tsuin retaliated with his bostaff, spinning his staff around and landing his first blow on Segare, hitting him directly in the gut.  Segare coughed, before quickly retreating from Tsuin?s reach.  

Segare held his stomach, unsure of how Tsuin landed that blow.  He looked at Tsuin, who once again took the defensive, condescending stance.  He refused to allow anger begin to funnel in and blind his fight.  He had to remember not to get too worked up, he didn?t want to hurt Tsuin, just test him.  

He brought his sword back to eye level and focused on Tsuin.

?Let?s do this, Tsuin!?  Segare yelled as lightning erupted from his feet and he began to run at him.  

Tsuin lost Segare?s place, he quickly slammed his staff into the ground.

?Tora Shima no Jutsu?  Tsuin yelled, blue chakra stripes erupted from the end of the staff and lashed out at the open air.  One wrapped itself around Segare who was about to land a blow on Tsuin.  The stripe wrapped itself around his arms as other stripes began to wrap around his legs, each beginning to tighten.  Segare winced in pain as the pressure forced him to drop his blade. 

Tsuin formed another seal and the staff quickly returned to the kunai and he replaced it in his pouch.

?Do you give??  Tsuin taunted.  Segare, still wincing began to pull his arms in.

?Ne?.v?.er.?  Segare roared.  Tsuin smiled.

?Have it your way.? Tsuin said, smiling while forming another seal.

?Tora Tsume no Jutsu!?  He yelled as a chakra colored claw erupted from his being and lashed at Segare.  Segare finally brought his hands together forming a seal.  Blue chakra consumed his body.

?Yajuu Iki no Jutsu!?  Segare yelled as the blue chakra concentrated around his hands.  The stripes released from around his arms and he lunged at the oncoming blue claw, rage in his eyes.  He thrusted his hand forward and an appearance of a dragon?s mouth exploded from his hand and smashed into Tsuin?s jutsu.

?AHHHH!? Both Shinobi yelled.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 4, 2009)

O_____________o 

 H o l y  s h i t.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 5, 2009)

Double Holyshit!!!


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lol, I hope that is a "Holy ****" of goodness!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 ======New Update====== 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Minato brought his hands up to keep the dust and dirt from getting in his face.  The sound of the colliding jutsu’s sounded similar to an off key orchestra, in Minato’s mind.  He couldn’t believe two young kids, his age, had created something so massive.  The force of the wind erupting from the jutsu’s forced Minato back.  He dug his heels into the ground trying to maintain balance enough to stay standing.



Finally the wind subsided and the debris and the dust settled enough so Minato and Doubou could see.  When they looked at the training field both was taken by surprise.  Segare and Tsuin both stood staring at one another.  Their eyes both covered in exhaust and their clothes torn from the impacting jutsu’s.  Minato was a little more surprised to see them both standing.



_ The power that came from that attack… It’s as if they were out for blood… yet both are standing ready to fight again… Could they have that much control over their jutsus?_ Minato thought to himself.  Segare had picked his blade up once more and had taken an offensive stance.  Tsuin weakly placed his hands in a fighting pose.  He swayed for a few moments before he fell to the dirt.  



Segare stood for a few more moments, before he started to sway and also fell to the ground, both passed out.  Minato and Doubou stood still for another moment, gazing at the center of the grounds.  Erected from the ground stood a jagged mound of, what looked like, solidified dirt.  



“Did their attacks cause that?”  Doubou asked.  Minato, still unsure of what he was looking at, gave a grunt.



“I don’t know!” Minato replied.  



“I…uh…maybe we should get them to the hospital, to make sure they’re okay.”  Doubou suggested.  Minato agreed and walked towards Segare.  He lifted him on his shoulders and Segare gave a grunt of discomfort.  Minato picked up Segare’s sword that was sticking up in the ground and looked to Doubou, who had Tsuin placed on his shoulders.



“Let’s go.” Minato said, Doubou nodded in agreement and both shinobi headed for the hospital.



The Medical Ninja’s asked questions about how Segare and Tsuin got in such a shape.  Minato explained that they were sparring in the training grounds and both just over exerted themselves. 



“I will be the determiner of that!”  The medical ninja said turning his back and whispering something in a nurse’s ear.  She nodded her head and walked over to Minato and Doubou.



“Will both of you please wait in the Waiting Room.  We will inform you of their condition momentarily.”  The sweet voice of the nurse rang in Minato’s ears.  They both nodded and walked with the Nurse to the waiting room.



Doubou and Minato spent a while playing a few of the games sat out in the room, trying to pass the time.



“So Doubou… tell me an about your family… both you and your brother seem to have similar attack patterns.  Both of you use animal based jutsu’s don’t you?”   Minato gathered.  Doubou smiled.



“Ya… we each have a different “style” jutsu in my family.  Mine is ‘Loin style’, and Tsuin’s is ‘Tiger.’  That’s why ours look somewhat similar with the claws.  He just happened to use a little more chakra in his attack with Segare… that’s the only thing I can think of.”  Doubou said, as if he were talking to himself.



“Hmm… Segare’s lighting fist was somewhat overwhelming.”  Minato said sitting back also.  



“They made our fight look like child’s play.” Doubou said, somewhat chuckling.  Minato laughed.



“Well… after seeing that… I need to spend some time learning jutsu’s that aren’t completely elementally based.” Minato said.  Doubou looked at him weirdly. 



“Dude, I wish I could control two elements enough to do what you do.  You make it seem so easy to just BAM form ice…”  Doubou said, using his hands to express his enthusiasm.  Minato laughed.  



“Well… I still think I need one good jutsu, that is completely chakra based… and then maybe expand on it… like Hokage-sama does with his Rasengan….” Minato said, somewhat trailing off at the end.  _ Hmmm…rasengan_ Minato thought.



Moments later the nurse walked into the room smiling.



“Segare and Tsuin will be just fine.  The doctor wishes to keep them over night and help them get fully rested.  Their jutsu’s seemed to take a lot out of them when they collided.  Both young men seemed to of tried to restrain themselves as to not hurt the other one during the fight, which ended up exhausting themselves in the process.”  The nurse said smiling.



“That’s great!”  Mianto said smiling.  He looked at Doubou who’s face was ong.



“Can I stay here?”  Doubou asked.



“No, hospital policy is no one under the age of fifteen allowed to stay in the waiting room without parents.”  The Nurse replied.



“Awe man… mom is going to kill me!”  Doubou said, pulling his headband down to his neck from his forehead.  Minato laughed.



“Well I better head to the house, Senpai will be wondering where I am!”  Mianto said walking with Doubou out of the hospital.  The two parted ways and Minato began thinking to himself.



_ I wonder if Senpai will teach me the rasengan._


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cool! Awesome job!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn, I Want More!


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey thanks guys, glad I could keep you guys interested.  How did you guys like Segare's fighting style and abilites? ​

=====New Update=====

A Visit with the Hokage.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto sat at his dinner table, the day’s news had waited on his heart heavily.  His plate of food stared him in the eyes, usually he would have already devoured the meal but he didn’t feel like it tonight.  He looked up from the table and saw Minato’s ragged and torn appearance.  He was somewhat taken back, curious as to why he looked this way.  But, it still didn’t take precedent over what Sai had told him.

“Naruto-senpai, are you okay?!”  Minato asked.  Minato’s words seem to trigger something in Naruto’s mind.

_ No I’m not okay!_ Naruto thought to himself as the events of the past couple of days flooded like a movie in his mind.

*FLASH BACK*
_Two days prior_
“Come in.”  Naruto said as he sat at his desk filling in some paper work.  The door opened and Sai walked in.  Naruto looked up and acknowledged Sai’s presence.  Aside from his white robe he wore now, as leader of ANBU, he looked like the usual Sai, his black hair laying on his forehead.  

“Hokage, we have an issue.”  Sai said walking further in the Hokage’s office.  Naruto laid his pen down and looked at Sai.

“What is going on?”  Naruto asked, losing his kidding tone and taking a more professional appeal to Sai.  Sai looked down to the ground.

“Kondensu isn’t cooperating.  We have tried regular interrogation, but he is refusing to tell us anything!”  Sai told the Hokage, a tone of disappointment flooded his voice.  

“Hmm… and you are wanting to use Kinshi Scroll?”  Naruto said pulling one of his desk drawers open and reaching in. 

“Yes, Hokage-sama.” Sai replied, still bowing his head to the ground.  The room became silent for a moment as Naruto removed a scroll from the drawer.  He opened it and let out a deep sigh.   

“The Kinshi Scroll, eh…” Naruto spoke with heaviness about his voice.  “It holds some of the most forbidden jutsu’s ever to grace the presence of the Ninja World.”  

Sai looked at the scroll, in somewhat awe as he was in the presence of the most secretive scroll in all the five great nations.

“Hokage-sama, may I ask why we keep such a powerful scroll in a simple desk drawer.”  Sai asked in boldness.  Naruto furrowed his brow.

“Sorry Sai, no you may not ask that question.”  Naruto said as he peered into the drawer and saw the metallic box that the first Hokage had received from the Artisans.  It would release a chemical and kill anyone who was not the current Hokage.  Naruto looked at Sai once more.

“I don’t think I can allow you to use the Kokoro Houmen Jutsu.”   Naruto said holding the scroll in his hand.  Sai didn’t hide his expression of shock when he heard this.

“But Hokage-sama, he is a Jounin level Shinobi scouting our land, are you not afraid what his motives were?”  Sai asked.  Naruto looked at Sai.

“But we can’t just allow this jutsu to be used… if it’s used… he will die.”  Naruto said, his eyes looking at the scroll still.

_ But if we don’t… the Cloud village may be planning an assault…No…_ Naruto thought to himself, _ They couldn’t… they wouldn’t… sure their relationship had been rocky since the meeting of the 5 Kage’s, but they wouldn’t go this far._  Naruto looked at Sai, who was still urging him to change his mind.

“Hokage-sama, the sake of the entire village could be at stake!”  Sai urged.  Naruto turned to the village.
_ Is the life of this one Shinobi worth the possible life of my entire village… I took an oath to protect this village from all its enemies… both present and future… This has to be one of the *tough* decisions I have to make. .._ Naruto paused for a moment, looking at a few kids playing with a ball in the street.

_ I can’t run the risk of these kids lives._ Naruto looked to Sai.

“Tomorrow I will perform the Jutsu, let me spend tonight studying and making sure I have it perfected.”  Naruto said.  Sai bowed his head.

“Yes, Hokage-sama, tomorrow.”


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Was it that bad, lol, no comments...i'm not used to that.lol


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 9, 2009)

What The Hell Are You Talking About. The Update Was Perfect I Can't Wait To Know More About This "Kokoro Houmen Jutsu", ^^

*Damn Naruto Learning Forbidden Jutsu. I Like That.*


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Aww well good...I guess I got a little spoiled with the comments, lol!​
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*​
======New Update======​

​

*Spoiler*: __ 




_*FLASH BACK CONT *_



_ 1 day prior _



Naruto stepped into the interrogation room, Kondensu sat in the middle of the room, and a giant seal was placed on the ground that kept him from moving.  Naruto removed the seal from its pouch on his back.  He held it in both of his hands for a moment.  Sai stepped into the room.



?Hokage, do you need any assistance??  Sai asked with his hood pulled over his head. Naruto shook his head no and focused his eyesight on Kondensu.



?Kondensu of the Cloud Village...  This is your last chance? Tell me why you were scouting our village.?  Naruto asked in authority.  Kondensu peered at the scroll and then back at Naruto.



?I?ll never tell you anything!?  He spouted off in ignorance.  Naruto began to grow angry.



?If you don?t tell me I will be forced to use this scroll, and you will involuntarily tell me everything I want to know? the only thing is after I find out the Jutsu will kill you.?  Naruto said, his voice remaining at a calm stage.  Kondensu raised an eyebrow at Naruto, before closing his eyes and turning his nose up.



?Do your worst, Hokage? whatever you do to me will be avenged by the Cloud seven times over!?  Kondensu yelled at the Hokage who bowed his head and unlatched the scroll.



Naruto held the bulk of the scroll with his left hand and with his right hand he pulled the scroll open, letting the paper float through the air as he did so.  The seals marked in the scroll began to glow a dark aura.  Naruto spread it across the ground forming multiple hand seals.  The dark aura around the seals grew brighter and brighter with each hand seal.



Kondensu watched as the Hokage performed each seal masterfully, suddenly a cloaked figure began to levitate out of the darkened seals.  The only visible feature about him was the shining eyes.  A sense of fear began to rise in Kondensu.  He realized the Leaf Hokage was not playing games, the figure stood now fully formed, its shining diamond eyes staring at Kondensu.



?I will tell you!? Kondensu began before being interrupted.



?Too late!?  Naruto told Kondensu as the cloaked figure stood in front of Naruto, ?Once I summon him? I can?t release him until he has done what he has been created to do? get the truth out of you.? Naruto explained to Kondensu, who looked in horror at the cloaked man.



?I really am sorry, but I gave you the chance to go through this without losing your life.  But you left me no choice! Say hello to Oniokugi, the demon of mystery!? Naruto spoke in regret to Kondensu.  Anger and rage filled Kondensu.



?YOU ARE ALL GOING TO DIE! HAHAHAHA, THE RAIKAGE WILL AVENGE ME! ? Kondensu yelled.  The regret that Naruto felt immediately vanished and rage filled his being.



 ?I WILL PROTECT KONOHA.?  Naruto yelled at Kondensu before forming the last seal.



?Kokoro Houmen no Jutsu!?  Naruto yelled.  The aura around the Oniokugi intensified as he lifted his hands and stepped by Kondensu, who yelled when he touched him.  His long skeleton like fingers where shaped like daggers at the end.  Kondensu tried to squirm away, but to no avail. 



Oniokugi dug one of its nails into the crown of Kondensu?s head, immediately his face froze in horror as his eyes turned crimson and blood began to pour from his eyes nose mouth and ears.  Oniokugi continued with placing his other finger next to the already inserted one.  Kondensu?s red eyes began to glow a bright white light. 



Naruto looked, it seemed as if images where playing through his eyes.  The images began to become clearer to Naruto as they began to flood into his mind.  Naruto soon found his mind caught in a whirl of memories that belonged to Kondensu.  He saw all of them from Kondensu?s perspective.



_ ?Kondensu, you will infiltrate Konohagakure, and kill anyone who sees you outside the city walls.  Your mission is to infiltrate the Hokage?s office and remove the Kinshi Scroll, using this seal.?  The Raikage spoke.



The Raikage handed a scroll to Kondensu who grabbed it and placed it in a pouch.  The memory made no sense to Naruto.  Kondensu?s view changed as he looked from the Raikage to the men standing next to him.



Four men stood by the Raikage each wearing black robes with red clouded insignia?s.  One walked towards Kondensu, somewhat limping when he walked.  He spoke to Kondensu and Naruto knew immediately who he was.



?Bring the Kinssshi sscroll back and you will be rewarded, greatly.  The Akatsssuki is the new alliancce of the Cloud village.?  Kabuto spoke in a hiss. _



Naruto?s was jerked back to the interrogation room where Oniokugi stood on the scroll that was in front of Naruto.  He formed a seal and bowed his head.  Naruto also formed the seal.



?Houmen.?  Naruto spoke.  A bright light erupted from around Oniokugi and he returned to the scroll.  Naruto staid in his knelt position for a few moments taking in the memories that rushed in his mind, and continued to do so.  He rolled the scroll back together and latched it tightly, placing in its case in Naruto?s pouch.  He stood and turned to Sai, who was standing at the door. 



?Hokage-sama??  Sai questioned.  Naruto lowered his head.



?The Raikage sent him? for the Kinshi scroll.  I?m not sure how he knows of its location. The Shoudaime is the one who found it and had the seal made by the artisans, but they didn?t even know why he had it made.?  Naruto explained to Sai.



Sai stepped aside as Naruto walked from the room.  He saw the look of contemplation on the Hokage?s face.



? Is it just the scroll? if its that, we can protect the scroll.?  Sai said to the Hokage.  Naruto looked at Sai.



?It?s not just the scroll?Akatsuki has allianced itself with the Cloud Village.?



_END OF FLASHBACK_



?Naruto-senpai!  Hello??  Minato snapped his fingers in Naruto?s face.  Naruto blinked his eyes a few times.



?Sorry, sorry?? Naruto said still shaking his head, he looked at Minato.



?What in the world happened to you??


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 9, 2009)

I Am Speechless Now.


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well...thats about what I was going for!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wowowowow.....great job! I am also speechless.,lolz!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 10, 2009)

o___________________________________________________________________O


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey you guys, sorry for the hiatus.  I've been really busy!  But no worries here is a small update!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Chapter: The start of the Chuunin Exams


*Spoiler*: __ 




Minato woke up to the sound of banging on his door.  The repetitive sound began to get on his nerves.  He lazily slumped out of bed and walked to the door and swung it open.  Naruto stood at the door with a smile on his face and a box in his hands.

?Good Morning, Minato!  Today is the start of the last round of the Chuunin Exams!?  Naruto said smiling.  Minato turned from the door and peered at the clock by his bed.

?I know this.?  He said almost in a yawn, ?But it is only six in the morning, my fight isn?t  until one in the afternoon.?  Minato complained.  Naruto smiled at the young man and pushed the box into his arms.

?I know, but I have a special gift for you.  I had this specially tailored for you.? Naruto said letting the box fall into Minato?s hands as he reached for it.  Minato opened the lid of the box and from underneath the casual exterior of the box laid a dark blue shinobi vest.  Minato, almost speechless, lifted the vest from the box.  It had various pouches decorated around the vest for scrolls, kunai, shurikens and other things, with light blue Leaf insignia on both of the shoulders.  Underneath the vest sat a pair of black pants and a black undershirt for the vest.  

?Thank you senpai.?  Minato said, giving a smile to Naruto.  

?Ya, you?re welcome.  I just wanted you to look your best when you fought.  And remember our deal, if you do well, I will teach you the Rasengan.?   Naruto said smiling.  Minato furrowed his brow.

?Ya, I remember our deal?? He mumbled, ?I wanted to learn it before the stinking exams.?  

Naruto smirked at Minato.

?Don?t worry you won?t need it in the fight, you are plenty talented enough on your own.?  Naruto said as he turned and walked down the stairs.  

?If I were you I would be checking out the competition in training.  Remember, the Sand village will be here also!?  Naruto said, ?And just because your fight isn?t until one, doesn?t mean you need to miss the other fights.?  

Minato stood in his door way for a moment as Naruto disappeared down the stairs.  

_ True? the sand ninja may be extremely formidable. _  Minato thought as he shut the door.

_ I?ll head down there as soon as I get dressed!_ He thought to himself, as he removed the rest of his new clothes his stomach began to growl.

_ And as soon as I get something to eat!_


Naruto stood at the Hokage?s seat in the new arena dedicated for the Chuunin exams.  He looked at the outpost stations that stood at the different perimeters around the Coliseum.  ANBU members where already in place waiting for anything suspicious to happen.  Naruto formed a seal, suddenly memories of the clones he had dispatched flooded into his mind.  

He had sent his clones in a perimeter of a hundred miles around Konohagakure on the lookout for anything suspicious or unsuspected.  The memories revealed that everything looked pretty safe.  Naruto smiled to himself.  Sai suddenly appeared in front of him in a bowing stance.

?Hokage-sama, reports of the perimeter.?  Sai spoke in submission.  Naruto nodded.

?What are the results??  Naruto asked, already knowing the answer.  Sai looked up at the Hokage.

?Everything is in order and the lines are being held up strong, no sign of any Cloud ninja or Akatsuki.  Also, all of the ANBU have been verified and are approved.?

?What about the newest member, Oturan??  The Hokage asked.  Sai gave him an uneasy look.

?I?m still unsure of submitting someone like him without having any tests or checks run on him.?  Sai said no hiding the fact that he was against Oturan?s promotion.  

?Well I ran those checks myself and he passed with flying colors? trust me.?  Naruto said smiling.  

?As you say, Hokage? Sai said, ?I must go insure the lines safety, please excuse me.? 

?Quickly Sai, send an escort for Lady Tsunade so that she may be appropriately transported to the fights, seeing as she will also have a say in the advancement of the Genin.?  Naruto said as Sai left.  He shook his head and turned to the edge of the out look and jumped from the platform that the Hokage?s seat was located.  

Naruto watched as Sai took off on one of his ink created birds.  He smiled.

?I couldn?t have anyone better as the Leader of ANBU.?  Naruto spoke to himself softly before turning and forming a seal, he quickly disappeared in a cloud of smoke.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 15, 2009)

Cool, no worries. It's fine......


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey you guys, sorry its been so long.  I've been having some probs, lol!  I sprained my ankle pretty bad and its put me out of being able to sit down at my desktop and write, and i really didnt have eny motivation to bc it hurt to bad.  

But I'm back, my ankle is still messed up but i managed to pull out a chpt for you guys!​

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​

=====New Update======​

*Spoiler*: __ 




Minato stood in the viewing area of the arena as two shinobi from the sand just got through fighting.  The one had to be carried out on a gurney.  Minato looked at the victorious one as he walked out of the arena, quite and contained.  His white hair was short and looked cut close to his head.  His pale blue eyes scanned the arena and made contact with Minato.  The darkness he felt in his eyes was almost overwhelming.  Minato looked to the leaderboard.



?Zetsubou Yoyakou??  Minato said trailing off.  He hadn?t seen anyone use genjutsu like that before.  It was terrifying almost.  



[flash back]



_

Zetsubou back flipped over his opponents kick.  He quickly brought his hands up and caught the kunai that was also thrown at him by a clone.  He landed swiftly, debris circulated around his being.  



? Nendo that is useless.  You can?t use your Clay Clones against me.  I know which one is the real you!?  Zetsubou yelled.  He quickly formed a seal.



?Tokei Mira-ju no jutsu!?  Zetsubou yelled.  A huge clock erupted from the ground and began to chime.  



Nendo fell to the ground grabbing his head in pain.  Moments later Nendo fell over, unconscious.  

_

[end of flashback]



Minato tried to figure out what the clock had done to him.  When it chimed it seemed to do something to Nendo but what?  He stood against the rail, still contemplating.  



?Next battle, Hando Hinote vs. Shunji Yuhoku!?  



Immediately Minato?s ears perked.  



? Looks like it is going to be some exam, eh??  came the soft voice of Mai.



Minato spun around and his eyes made contact with Mai?s beautiful blue eyes.  Her brown hair was pulled back in a pony tail and she was wearing a dark green tank top and tan shorts.  Minato stuttered for a few moments before finally getting his words to escape his throat.



 ?Looks that way!?  Minato said.  Mai walked over to his side and leaned against the guard rail slightly revealing the small of her back to Minato?s curious eyes.  Minato immediately forced his eyes away from her backside and leaned against the rail also, looking to the ground.  



?Who are you rooting for?? Mai asked curiously, looking at Minato.  Minato looked back, thinking for a moment.



?I?m not sure? they?re both my friends? I kind of hope it?s a draw.? Minato said.  Mai smiled.



?That would be nice, but I doubt it.  Hando is to fierce not to try and win out right.  And Shunji? well he isn?t confident enough? Hando will run over him.? Mai said.  A look of disbelief fell over Minato?s face.



?You think Shunji will fall that fast??  Minato asked.



?Not that I think he is weak? his ability is amazing and if he had a little more confidence I think he could take Hando in a pretty even fight, but he is insecure.?  Mai said with a sad look on her face.  Minato looked at her for a moment.



?When is your battle??  Minato asked.  Mai smiled.



?I?m facing some girl from Suna in about an hour, her name is Sumeri!?  Mai said smiling.



?Sumeri, eh?  Is it her first battle??  Minato  asked.



?Ya, so I don?t know what her abilities is? this should be fun!  My wood jutsu needs some practice!?  Mai said smiling.  She readjusted her stance and was leaning on her elbow, bringing the edge of her tank top above her naval.  Minato couldn?t resist but to sneak a glance.  



Mai caught his eyes and began to blush.  Minato, realizing she saw him look, turned a dark red.



?I uh?I uh?? Minato said, blushing uncontrollably.  Mai leaned forward and kissed his cheek.



?No worries, Minato.?  She said as she pulled away, turning to walk away.  She waived at Minato smiling.



?See you later.?  



Minato couldn?t help but watch as she walked away, his face turning redder by the moment.  Unbelief sat in as he could still feel her cold wet lips pressed against his cheeks.  



Did that mean she liked him?  Or was that a pity ?poor na?ve? Minato kiss?  Thoughts began to swirl around his mind.



?Shunji vs Hando.  Battle begin.?  



Minato?s focus immediately snapped back as he turned quickly to the fight.



Hando threw a kunai at Shunji, as it neared the already scared Shunji it exploded into flames. 



Shunji?s eyes shivered in fear.



?SHUNJI DUCK!?  Minato yelled at the fear stricken shinobi.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, so that's what happened.........


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 29, 2009)

YA it sucked pretty bad...  Basketball will do it to ya everytime.


----------



## Gotas (Aug 12, 2009)

Good stuff this new FF of yours  Time for an update don't you think?


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 13, 2009)

New UPDATE! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Spoiler*: __ 




Shunji stood, stuck in fear, the thought of having to fight Hando, who was far more powerful, in Shunji?s mind.  Shunji saw the kunai burst into a ball of flames as it soared towards him.  He heard out of his subconscious Minato yell at him.  Immediately his body jerked to the right as the fire swooshed by him.  He landed on the ground, breathing heavily.  

He stood back up and looked at Hando who was standing completely still, focusing on Shunji.  Shunji could feel his body shaking.  

?What?s wrong Shunji??  Hando asked.  A smile crept across his face.

?Are you scared?  You should be, I would be scared to face me also!?  Hando said slapping his palms together, fire erupted in a show flames and quickly disappeared.  

Shunji shook in fear.  He didn?t know how to fight Hando? Hando Hinote was from a strong lineage?  Shunji, he didn?t even know past his parents were he was from.  How could he compete against someone with such a powerful past?

?SHUNJI, SNAP OUT OF IT!  IF YOU DON?T FOCUS YOU WON?T BECOME A CHUUNIN!?  Minato yelled.  

Shunji looked up at Minato, who was standing well above the battlefield waiving his hands like a mad man.  He began to point at something.  Shunji looked back at the battlefield.  Hando was directly in front of him and kicked him in the stomach.  The force sent Shunji flying backwards into the wall.  

Shunji laid there for a moment, the pain of the impact screamed at him.  He sluggishly placed his elbows against the ground trying to force himself back to stand.  The pain shot through his body.

_Maybe I should just concede?_  He wondered.  _I?m never going to win this fight anyways. _ 

Shunji wiped the dirt from his face.  He saw Hando jump at him from the side.  He dodged to the right; Hando?s fist barely missed him.  Hando quickly responded by sliding his right foot under Shunji?s leg, knocking him off balance.  Hando then threw a quick, solid punch into Shunji?s chest sending flying backwards once again.  

Hando quickly removed a handful of shuriken and tossed them at Shunji.  Shunji saw the shuriken flying towards him.  He brought his arms up to block the shurikens.  The shuriken sliced across his arms legs and sides.  Shunji yelled in pain!

He collapsed to the ground, pain erupting from every joint of his body.  He began to stand up from the ground, but Hando was already on top of him and smashed his knee into his side.  Shunji coughed blood on the ground.  

He began to push himself up once more.  _I?m not good enough? how did I even get this far?_  His body fell under the weight of his pain and he collapsed to the ground.  Weaving in and out of consciousness.  

_ I?m not good enough to be a Shinobi!_   He thought to himself.  He closed his eyes, giving into the sleep he felt coming over him. 

?SHUNJI!?  someone cried.  Shunji opened his eyes and heard it call to him again.

?SHUNJI!  DON?T GIVE UP, FIGHT!?  Shunji lifted his head and looked up to see Minato on the ground floor now yelling down into the battleground.

?YOU CAN DO BETTER, REMEMBER WHAT THE HOKAGE TOLD EVERYONE!?  Minato cried out again.  Images of the Hokage speaking to the young genin of the village before the Exam began.  

[flashback]_
Naruto stood in front of the meeting room were around the number of fifty Genin stood waiting to go out and fight for their new title Chuunin.  The group of young kids were restless with anticipation.  

?Listen to me!? Naruto spoke in authority.  The room fell silent.

?I want you all to be proud of yourselves of getting to this point and becoming the awesome young Genin you are today!  In this final round of the Chuunin exam you will be pushed to the edge of your limits, and for some, beyond!?  Naruto examined the room.

?You will face friend and you will face foe!  In either case you must fight like they are your enemy!  Anyone has the chance of winning any round!  Your past, your color, creed or background will hold no bars in this battle.  Whether you come from the strongest backgrounds or maybe you don?t know who you are just yet.  You can win your battle!  Be strong and be courageous!?  
_[/flashback]

_The Hokage is right, I have to at least try!_  Shunji thought to himself standing to his feet.  He looked at Hando and formed a seal.

?Kami Kae no jutsu!?  cried Shunji, his short hair began to glow a bright color as it began to lengthen.  

Hando quickly formed a seal.  A fire ball erupted from his hand and he threw it towards Shunji.  Shunji quickly stretched his hand out.  His glowing hair began to cascade down his right arm and form a circular shape that was a little bit bigger than body.  He swung his arm in front of his body and closed his hand tightly.  His hair stopped glowing and it had visibly formed a giant shield around Shunji?s arm to protect him.  

The fireball smashed into the shield but had no luck of penetrating to Shunji.  The hair began to glow once again and shrunk to form a glove of sorts around Shunji?s arm.  He looked at Hando who stood smiling at him.

?Finally? you show up to the fight.  Let?s do this!?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice good going. Shinji's power is weird but a little cool.


----------



## Gotas (Aug 14, 2009)

It's kinda like Jiraiya's jutsu.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 14, 2009)

New Update!  

The Conclusion of Hando vs Shunji​

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hando pulled a kunai from a pouch on his leg and clutched it in his right hand.  He stared at Shunji who?s Kami style jutsu now covered both of his arms.  Hando threw the kunai at Shunji.  

The hair around his right arm began to lengthen and flatten.  Shunji closed his hands tightly and the hair hardened into a sharp flat edge.  As the kunai neared him Shunji knocked it into the nearby wall with a slash of his bladed arm.  

Hando smiled.

?This is going to be a good fight!  Who would have thought you had any spunk, Shunji!?  Hando taunted.  Shunji furrowed his brows at Hando.

?I will show you something more than spunk!?  Shunji said as his bladed arm began to shrink and form a wide blocked head.    Shunji reared his arm back and smashed it into the ground.  The battlefield began to convulse as it cracked in a straight line towards Hando.  

Hando jumped into the air to dodge the quake.  The cracking line stopped where Hando once stood.  He gave a queer look as he began his decent to the ground.  The ground erupted once again and a sharp stake erupted from the ground and shot at Hando.

Hando removed two kunai and skillfully timed the stakes speed.  In a flicker of movement Hando kicked off the side of Shunji?s Kami-style hair spike.  He quickly twisted his body and grabbed a hold of the stake with the kunai.  

To his amazement the surface wasn?t soft at the least.  Sparks began to erupt as the edge?s of the kunai allowed adequate holding to allow Hando slide down the surface.

_It feels like metal?_ Hando thought to himself in somewhat awe.  He knew Shinju?s ability included begin able to manipulate his body?s hair follicles, but Shunji not only changed its shape but its density also!  Hando heard the sound of something breaking.  He turned his attention to the top of the spike that had begun to unravel and was quickly breaking apart.  Hando quickly applied chakra to his feet and switched his position on spike and began to quickly run down the spike.  

He could feel the surface texture began to shift and become soft again.  Hand quickly lept to the ground landing with a heavy force.  He felt a pain shoot up his leg and a small gasp escaped his mouth.  He looked up at Shunji who had just removed his jutsu from the ground and was staring at Hando.

Hando stood up and dusted himself off.  He spun a kunai around his index finger and clutched it tightly in his right hand.  He smiled at Shunji and spoke.

?You?re not half bad Shunji? You?ve done a good job at keeping your ability a secret!?  Hando said with a friendly tone.  Shunji was somewhat taken back, Hando had never complimented him before.  HE started to say something but Hando interrupted.

?And with some more training you may of stood a chance against me? but I?ve been preparing for this day for a very long time, and I will not let you beat me.  Friend or Foe, remember??  Hando said as he flung the kunai at Shunji.  Shunji watched the kunai rocket towards him, he brought his left hand up and his shield immediately began to form.

Hando began to form a series of hand seals.  He clasped his hands together and a tag on the end of the kunai began to glow and then multiplied into hundreds of kunai.  Shunji separated his shield to form a small peep hole that he could watch Hando through.  He saw the kunai screeching towards him.  

_ What?s he trying to do?  He knows they won?t get through my shield?_ Shunji thought.  The kunai began to smash into the shield and as each one collided it exploded.  The first impact shook Shunji.

_I can?t keep this up to long? My Kami Hanma Kasui drained me of most my chakra!_  Shunji thought.  Shunji felt the last impact and blast.  He released his shield and took a fighting stance.  Smoke filled the arena from the exploding kunai.  Shunji quickly flattened the ends of the hair around his fist to form a flat hammer like appearance.  

He heard a footstep to his left.  He brought his fist around and caught the edge of Hando?s shin, breaking the bone in his leg.  Hando yelped in pain.  As the smoke around his body cleared a roaring fireball sat in his right hand.  He quickly thrusted his fist at Shunji and the flaming sphere collided with Shunji sending him flying backwards.  

Hando fell to the ground, exhaustion and pain racked his body.  He could feel the blood pouring from his leg.  The pain began to subside as shock settled in.  

_ Shunji sure is powerful, no wonder his is in ROOTs._ Hando thought as fatigue set in and he blacked out.  The refereeing Jounin examined the battlefield.  Hando lay unconscious on the ground.  He turned to Shunji who lay against a wall, burnt from the blast, also unconscious.  He turned to the Kage?s box and formed a sign.  Naruto stood from the box and smoke into a microphone.

?The match has been ended by a draw!  Give both Shinobi applause for their great battle!? Naruto said.  The stands roared in applause and cheers.  Naruto sat down.

Minato stood in disbelief.  

_ I never expected that?.Shunji? _  Minato thought to himself.  A few Jounin jumped to the ground and formed a few Justus that returned the battle ground to its former appearance with not battle worn damage.  
Mai ran up to him. She waived her hands to get his attention.

?Minato!  We are going to the infirmity to see what is going on with Hando and Shunji!?   She said as she ran past him and continued towards the infirmity.  

?Next round:  Youki Fumenta of the Sand vs Audi Ichiku of the leaf!?  

_ Hmm? I don?t know these guys?  So I?ll go check out Hando and Shunji then come back._

?Battle Begin?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 15, 2009)

so whats gonna happen next. *+REP*

Hando vs Shunji was what should i say Epic.


----------



## Gotas (Aug 15, 2009)

Really cool match, seems like you kept the great fighting descriptions from TNKSS, I'd even risk to say they've been improved


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 17, 2009)

nice update. this is getting good.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 17, 2009)

Quite a nice story


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 17, 2009)

======New Update=======​

⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐⌐​

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shunji awoke in the hospital bed.  His eyes were heavy and he could feel fatigue still taking its toll on him.  The lights in the room seemed to drain any appearance of his surroundings.  Everything looked white and bland to him.  He could here the voices of people talking around him; shadows slowly began to form around the room.  

Shunji could hear them getting closer to him, talking about his resurrection from his sleep.  He couldn?t remember where he was, and more so why he was laying down in a bed.  He rubbed his eyes but the shadows still only came slowly.  He began to recognize the voices of a few of them? Tsuin, Doubou, Amaru, Mai and yup Minato to!  Images of his fight with Hando began to flood into his mind.

_ OH!  That?s right, I fought with Hando!  Now I remember!_  Shunji could hear the voices on top of him now.

?Shunji!?  the voices called in unison.  Shunji began to be able to pick out the faces of his friends.  Doubou and Tsuin were standing directly in his face waiving their hands.

?Can you see??  Doubou asked, jokingly.  Tsuin slapped the back of his head.

?Stupid!?  He curtly spoke.  Shunji smiled.  The images began to become clearer as the sleep wore off.  He was glad to be surrounded by friends like these guys.   Minato placed his hand on his friends shoulder.

?How do you feel, Shunji??  Minato asked smiling.  Shunji looked at his friend and smiled back.

?Ya thank you, Minato.  If it wasn?t for you I would have probably given up!?  Shunji said lowering his gaze to the bed as the image of him wanting to give up flooded to the forefront of his mind.  Shunji shook himself.

?Wait?.where is Hando?  He won right??  Shunji asked.  Mai smiled and placed her hand on Shunji?s. 

?Nope? he is out cold to!  You guys ended in a draw, albeit that means you guys are eliminated from the remainder of the tournament, you put Hando in his place!  You broke his leg and probably brought him down a few inches also in his pride!  You did well!?  Mai spoke softly.  Shunji?s smiled grew even more.  He couldn?t believe he actually went toe to toe with Hando; and ended the match in a draw!  

The doctor came into the room holding a chart reading to himself.  He looked up from the board for a second and looked at the gathering of children around Shunji.  He sighed, giving an irritated look.  He walked closer to the bed and cleared his throat.

?Ok everyone that is enough socializing for the day!  Shunji needs his rest.  He went through quite a fight today and his body is still recovering from his exertion!?  The doctor spoke in a calm manner although he was apparently aggravated.  

Everyone said their good-bye?s to Shunji patting him on the back and telling him how proud they were of him.  Shunji laughed along with them and said good-bye to his friends.  

_ Man I sure do have the best friends!_

As they left the doctor closed the door to his room and turned to Shunji.

?You are quite the popular kid!?  The doctor said as he walked closer to the bed, flipping through the clipboard in his hands.  Shunji smiled.

?Nah, I am just lucky to have great friends like them!?

?True? not to cut this celebration short, but there is something I need to talk to you about.?  The Doctor said.  Shunji looked at him curiously.

?Really??

?Yes? but we need to wait till your parents get here.  I have already called them.  They should be here in a few minutes!?



Kabuto and the other members of Akatsuki stood at the entrance of the woods all in uniform.  Suddenly the ground shook as hundreds of ninja?s appeared behind the line of men.  One walked up to Kabuto.

?Captain? The Raikage has ordered us to follow your every command as though you were him!?  He said.  A sinister smile crept across Kabuto?s face.

?Good? we will make Konohagakure pay for itss actss? like my masster before me, the besssst time to attack? is during a tournament.  Their grave will already be prepared!?


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 17, 2009)

Interesting story!


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks!  If you get a lil confused you may wanna read TNKSS first to answer questions!


----------



## Gotas (Aug 18, 2009)

Raikage is a d"ck


----------



## WT (Aug 18, 2009)

I like this story, however, I'm confused. Who is Minato and who were his parents?


----------



## Gotas (Aug 18, 2009)

Sesshomaru said:


> I like this story, however, I'm confused. Who is Minato and who were his parents?



In the beggining of the thread the author said to read the prequel, he even posted the link.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 18, 2009)

======New Update=======​
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto looked to Gaara, who sat to his right.  The battle’s excitement brought back bitter sweet memories to him.  Images of his battle with Neji made his blood rush with adrenaline.  Images of his battle with Gaara flooded into his mind.

_Hmm… those were the good days!_  Naruto smiled as he returned his focus to the two young shinobi whose battle had just finished.  He looked at Gaara.

“You have some tough kids.”  Naruto said to the Kazekage, who laughed at Naruto.  

“Ya, they are pretty solid, but those ROOT kids of yours… I haven’t been disappointed yet with them.”  Gaara replied sitting straight up in his chair, flexing his fingers, as if he were trying to relax himself.  Naruto removed his hat and sat it between him and Tsunade.

“Ya… I can’t wait to see what Minato brings to the field today.”  Naruto said fumbling through the list of fights for the day.  

“Hmmm… Segare vs Zestubou…  I’ll be looking forward to that one to.”  Naruto said, his ears perking up.  Gaara looked to Naruto.

“Zetsubou is fearsome… he reminds me a lot of myself when I was younger… alone, angry and troubled.  He has been practicing a special brand of dojutsu, known as Omoima .”  

“Hmm.. Omoima Style?  I thought there was a little more to his attack that than the that clock he summoned.  Is he a member of GRAIN?” Naruto asked curiously

“Yeah… I put him in mainly to keep an eye on him.  Soon he will have to decision to make that I did.  Hopefully he will meet someone that will befriend him, like you did with me.  Otherwise, I fear he will be heading down the same line I was.”  

Naruto paused for a moment.

_I wonder what path Segare is heading down._  Naruto thought flipping through the pages of fights before coming to Minato’s.

“Hmm… How ironic…  Mifasa Hyuga vs Minato Sunoco.”


Minato stood back at the gates of the exam field.  Doubou and Tsuin stood beside him, the three young men all leaning against the wall with a look of angst on their faces.  Doubuo looked at Minato.

“Why are we waiting?”

“I’m not sure…”  Minato replied.  Tsuin pushed himself off of the wall and walked slowly across the bared entrance were two ANBU guards stood guard.  

“I don’t know but they better hurry.  Mai’s battle begins soon.”  Tsuin said turning to the road leading up to the stadium.  Minato shrugged his shoulders.

“Her and Amaru were running to Mai’s house… we don’t have to wait, I guess.  Let’s go get some good seats to watch Mai’s fight!”  Minato replied pushing himself off the wall and walking past the two ANBU guards, who stood still watching the trio of boys.  Doubou and Tsuin both followed.

“Finally!”  Doubou spouted off walking with his hands behind his head.  

Minato found them a good railing that had seats that allowed prime viewing.  They all took a seat waiting for the next round to begin.  Minato peered around the edges of the stadium.  ANBU stood on guard all around.  Minato felt somewhat small.

_ We are sitting here as children…fighting to become something more… yet here stand exponentially strong shinobi who could probably do away with me in one move._ Minato thought, still focusing on the ANBU ops. _ I have to become stronger!_

“Yo Minato!  Snap out of it!”  Doubou said snapping his fingers in Minato’s face.  Minato blinked a few times and looked at Doubou.

“Sorry, I dazed off!”  Minato apologized.  

“Its cool, but our girl is on the field now!”  Doubou said pointing to the ground level.  Mai stood, her hair pulled back by her Leaf Headband.  She wore a short tan tank top and navy blue rolled shorts.  She had kunai strapped to her right thigh, including three small scrolls.  Minato looked as her opponent walked onto the field also.

“S*u*m*e*ri vs Mai: Begin”

------------------------------

The dark room’s only light was that of a concentrated blue electrical source in the middle of the room.  The sound of birds filled the room. Segare’s silhouette became more visible as the electrical attack grew stronger and emitted more light.  

Segare dashed at the mirror on the other side of the room and smashed his fist into his reflection.

“CHIDORI!”

The glass erupted from its frame in the wall.  The room erupted in light as shadows disappeared from the room.   Segare walked to a shard of glass laying in the floor and bent down to the floor, looking into the mirror shard.  His black eyes began to change into a light blue pigment as black lines emerged from his pupils forming a combined tomoe at the center, one line forming to the left, the other to the right.  
The light began to dim as the last thing visible was the ice blue pigment of Segare’s eyes.


----------



## Gotas (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, what could that be, he can't inherit the Sharingan so I wonder?¿

When you changed from the stadium to the dark room you should've done something to separate the paragraphs.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 19, 2009)

Keep it coming. ^^


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Wow, what could that be, he can't inherit the Sharingan so I wonder?¿
> 
> When you changed from the stadium to the dark room you should've done something to separate the paragraphs.



ugh, in my word document i had a line separating it, but when i converted it to my thread it didnt copy with it??  But i went back and change !



Cap. Bassam said:


> Keep it coming. ^^



I will!


!!!!EDIT!!!!!

Here is a concept of what the eye looks like... and before everyone starts blasting me for adding another Eye tech, i'm not shamelessly giving them out like Kishi is doing, I have a reason for mine, which in my opinion works!


----------



## Gotas (Aug 19, 2009)

Before thinking it's a Sharingan variation we should know who's the mother.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 20, 2009)

*======NEW UPDATE======*​
​


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sumeri began the battle by quickly running into hand-to-hand combat with Mai.  Mai responded quickly by dodging the bulk of her attack, only receiving a few slaps on her arm that weren?t very strong.  

Mai kicked from the ground and tucked her body into a back flip; her right foot caught the tip of Sumeri?s chin.  Sumeri staggered backwards as Mai landed swiftly and removed a scroll, immediately spreading it across the ground.  She formed a seal.

?Release!?  She yelled, a cloud of smoke appeared.  Sumeri gained her composure back just in time to see the smoke clear and a larger scroll appeared from the smaller one.  

_What is she doing?_  Sumeri thought.  She pulled a scroll from her own pouch and unrolled it across the air.

?Release!?  Sumeri yelled.  A katana emerged from the scroll and fell swiftly into Sumeri?s hand.  She gripped the emerald green handle and maneuvered it elegantly around her body, the red blade shown like fire in the sunlight. She turned to Mai and bolted her direction.

Mai quickly gripped the edge of the parchment and with her right hand threw the scroll rolling across the ground.  She jumped into the air and formed a seal.

?RELEASE!?  She yelled.  The scroll began to glow a bright green color as from its ink tree branches began to erupt from the parchment.  The ground began to shake as the the branches turned into the bulk of the tree then into the trunk.  The green glowing began to spread off the pages or the scroll and trees began to grow on the battle ground itself.

Sumeri felt the ground quiver under her.  She leapt into the air as a tree branch erupted from where she was standing.  She held her body close together as she side spin through the air.  She brought her katana around and smoothly sliced through the bark of the tree.  She landed and continued her run towards Mai.  The trees had now formed a small forest surrounding half of the field.  

Sumeri stopped for a moment, swinging the red blade around her hand.  She walked into forest, waiting to hear the slightest movement.  She brought the blade into an upright position.  She ran her fingers across a seal that was embedded into the steel of the blade.  It began to glow a bright red color as a flame began to ignite at the base of the blade and began to surround it.

?If you think hiding in this forest will prolong your defeat? YOU ARE WRONG!?  Sumeri yelled slicing the blade through the base of one of the trees.  The tree began to tip over as flames erupted from the sword and fire scattered up the tree and disintegrated it.  The burnt tree fell into a pile of ashes beside Sumeri.  She turned to another tree and raised her blade into the air.  The fire erupted from the blade as she began to bring the blade on the next tree.  

A branch shot from the ground and wrapped itself around Sumeri?s hand, stopping her attack.  Mai quickly appeared from behind a tree.  Anger filled her eyes.  

?Do not touch my trees!  These are mine!?  Mai yelled.  She formed a seal and another branch of wood erupted from the ground and wrapped around Sumeri?s other arm, lifting her into the air, forcing her to dangle.  She squirmed trying to loosen the grip of the wood jutsu.  The more she moved the tighter the wood became until finally the firey sword in her hand fell from her grip and landed blade first in the ground.  The fires of the blade soon became quenched from the earth and the blade steamed with smoke.  

Mai looked at Sumeri who now hung limp, staring intently at Mai.

?I hope you don?t think this is over!?  Sumeri said.

?Don?t fool yourself?? Mai said before being interrupted by Sumeri erupting in a cloud of smoke.  A rock fell from the air and crashed into the ground.  Mai quickly became alert.

_A rock substitution!_  Mai thought looking for Sumeri?s location.  Mai felt the ground tremble beneath her but was too late to react as Sumeri erupted from underneath her, upper cutting her into a tree.  As Mai?s body connected the tree she also disappeared, leaving behind a log falling to the ground.

Sumeri flipped across the air, grabbing her katana and landed swiftly on the ground.  She activated the seal once more and flames engulfed the blade.  She jumped into the air and began slashing at the trees, each one disintegrating by the fire.  Sumeri heard a shift in the forest.  She turned and saw brown pegs flying at her.  She jumped backwards, dodging them. 

_I can?t stay in this forest, it is set with her traps._ she thought.  She landed swiftly and threw the sword into the air.  She quickly formed a series of seals with her hand.

?Kasai Denpai no Jutsu!?  Sumeri yelled.  Her katana landed blade first into the ground its fire immediately spread in every direction.  The fire began to consume the tree?s surrounding her.  Soon she was standing in a field of fire.  She formed another seal.

?ATE!?  She yelled.  The fire immediately, as if on a leash, retreated back into the blade, leaving trees half burned and ashes spread across the battlefield.  Mai stood at the edge of the carnage staring at Sumeri.  Anger filled her eyes.  Sumeri smiled.

?You fail in comparison to your grandfather, the Shodaime of The Leaf.?  Sumeri said in no tact.  Mai was taken back by the statement.  The surprise on her face was evident.

?You?re surprised I knew who you were?  Don?t be, I always study out my opponents, and you were easy being the descendant of the first Hokage.  I?ve learned about all of your Kage?s.  His wood jutsu was legendary? your jutsu pails in comparison to his!?

Mai shook her head.

?I know mine isn?t as good as my granfathers, but someday it will be!?  Mai said in anger.

?I Mai Senju will win this battle!?  Mai yelled. Sumeri looked at mai.

?No you will not, you will fall to me, Sumeri Hinote!?  Sumeri yelled clasping her katana between both her hands.

_Hinote?_  Mai thought. _ She is from the Hinote clan? Like Hando?!_

?LET?S END THIS!?  Sumeri yelled dashing towards Mai.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 21, 2009)

*======New Update======
*




*Spoiler*: __ 




Mai quickly put the thought out of her when she saw Sumeri’s blade slice through the air, aimed at her chest.  She elegantly dodged the attack, throwing a kick at Sumeri’s solar plexus.  Sumeri quickly grabbed Mai’s foot, using the momentum to throw herself into the air.

Mai quickly grabbed a kunai and blocked Sumeri’s second attempt to lash her blade into Mai’s body.  The sound of the metal clashing filled the arena as the two shinobi put their swordsmanship to the test.  Mai found an opening and landed a foot in Sumeri’s gut, sending her sliding backwards.  Sumeri doubled over grabbing her stomach.  She raised up, anger in her eyes.  Sumeri placed her hands over the seal of her blade.

“Katon: Kasai Kawa no Jutsu!”  Sumeri yelled.  She pointed the blade at Mai and a flood of fire erupted from the blade.  Mai spun around replacing the kunai into in her pouch.  She quickly formed a seal.

“Mokuton: Mokujoheki!”  Mai yelled as she seemed to disappear in the flames as the blast engulfed were she once stood.  Sumeri smiled in pleasure.

_YES!  Direct hit, no time for her jutsu, whatever it was, to activate._

The flames subsided and the smoke from the burning ground and debris filled the arena.  Naruto looked at the battlefield.  He couldn’t believe Mai was beaten.  He stood to give the announcement of Mai’s defeat.  Gaara grabbed the Hokage’s arm.

“ You give up to easily on your shinobi!”  He stated tilting his head toward the battlefield.  Naruto looked down to see the smoke clearing, behind the smoke knelt Mai behind a wooden dome covering her from the blast.  Flames still burned the dome, but Mai was unscaved.  She stood up and looked at Sumeri.

Shocked covered Sumeri’s face.  _ How did she?  When did she?_  She thought.  _ My father’s blade isn’t working against her!  Has she even used a quarter of her chakra?_ 

Mai dusted off her shoulders and smiled at Sumeri.

“You underestimate me over and over.  You think my weakness is fire because of my wood jutsu, but you forget that is my bloodline trait only and it requires two affinities prior to using it…. One of those including water!” Mai said, giving Sumeri a daunting smile, “when you used your last jutsu I formed my Mokujoheki and then used my Suiton to dampen the wood while your fire tried to burn me.!”  

Anger filled Sumeri’s eyes.  She threw her sword into the ground and began to form a series of seals.

“I will show you underestimating!”  Sumeri yelled.  Mai watched her hand seals.

_ I only have one shot left!_ she though forming a seal. 
“Doton: Doryūkatsu!” Mai yelled turning to her left and thrusting her hand into the ground.  The ground began to separate and divide apart into a small canyon.  She looked at Sumeri who stumbled but continued to go through the process of her hand signs she was forming.  

_ Good I still have time!_ Mai thought removing a scroll and rolling it across the ground.  

“RELEASE!”  Mai yelled.  Water busted from scroll and filled the canyon that she had created with her jutsu.  

_ I don’t know if I have enough Chakra to do this one…but I will try!_  Mai thought as she began to form the required hand seals for her final attack!

_ Ox → Monkey → Hare → Rat → Boar → Bird → Ox → Horse → Bird → Rat → Tiger → Dog → Tiger _ Mai thought as she formed the seals with her hand accordingly.  She looked at Sumeri who clasped her final hand seal.

“Katon: Konami!” Sumeri yelled!  The ground in front of her erupted as a giant wall of flames erupted from the ground like a tidal wave.  

_ Snake → Ox → Ram → Snake → Boar → Ram → Rat → Monkey → Bird → Dragon → Bird_ Mai continued thinking, not allowing the fire wall to make her back down.

“NOW, WITH THIS ATTACK… I WILL WIN!”  Sumeri yelled, thrusting her hands forward.

_  Horse → Ram → Tiger → Snake → Rat → Monkey → Hare → Boar → Dragon → Ram → Rat → Ox → Monkey → Bird → Rat → Boar_

The wave of fire began to move across the ground towards Mai in a flowing motion.  

_ Bird! _ Mai thought, forming the last hand sign.  Chakra began to erupt from around her.  She looked toward the wall of fire heading towards her.

“NOW EXPERIENCE THE POWER OF MY ANCESTOR, THE SECOND HOKAGE!  MY MOST POWERFUL JUTSU; MY HERITAGE AS A SENJU!  Suiton: Suiryūdan no Jutsu!”  Mai yelled.  A water based dragon erupted from the water that Mai had strategically placed in the canyon she created.  It wasted no time in dashing towards the oncoming wave of fire.  The two jutsu’s collided and ended by a huge explosion.  Steam filled the arena, blinding everyone in the stands from seeing the battlefield.   

Naruto was standing on his feet now, in disbelief that Mai performed such a jutsu at her age.  His mind was taken back to the first time he saw the massive water based dragon when Kakashi fought Zabuza.  Still, its pure strength amazed even the Kage of Suna, seeing how he also was standing on his feet along side Naruto.

“A..maz..ing…”  Gaara stammered out.  Naruto looked at Gaara. 

“….Right?”  Naruto laughed.  

The steam began to lift from the arena as the visibility began to improve.  The arena seemed breathless as they waited to see the outcome.  Sounds of fighting continued from the battleground.  Faint grunts were heard as the last bit of steam evaporated and the figure’s of one girl holding the other clutched in her fist was seen.  

_Which one!?_ Naruto thought.


----------



## Gotas (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh my God, the suspense. I dunno why, but I knew she'd use Suiryudan as soon as she summoned the water.


----------



## YoungDude (Aug 22, 2009)

AH!  What an awesome story!   I love it!


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks YD!

What does everyone else think?

Hopefully I'll have a new update today or tommorrow!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice, this is getting good. In regards to Segare's do0ujutsu, could Kakashi have married a Hyuga?


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Nice, this is getting good. In regards to Segare's do0ujutsu, could Kakashi have married a Hyuga?



Eh....nice theory...  All of you guy's questions will be answered SOON!

 ====New Update==== 

╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞╞

*Spoiler*: __ 



The arena was in silence as they waited for the outcome.  

Naruto was on the edge of his seat while Gaara laid back, arms folded and eyes closed.  Naruto looked to Gaara then back to the battlefield.  

?How can you just sit there!??  Naruto asked, allowing his childish nature to rise up in him.  Gaara smiled.

?Because I already know who won!? Gaara said.  Naruto gave him a weird look.

?Really then?  WHO??  Naruto asked.  Gaara pointed a finger towards the battle field.

?Her.?

Naruto turned to the arena to see Mai standing over Sumeri.  Sweat poured from her face as Sumeri lay on the ground, her eyes shut.  A Jounin jumped to the battlefield and check Sumeri.  He made a gesture to the Hokage.  

A stunned Naruto stood from his chair.  Gathered himself for a moment and grabbed the dangling microphone.  The steel felt cold and damp in his hands.  He wiped the condensation from the front before speaking.

?Winner, Mai Senju by?? Naruto tried to speak but the crowd exploded in cheers before he could finish.  Gaara stood from his chair also, giving Mai applause.  

_It?s been a while since people have seen the Suiryūdan _ Naruto thought.  _  And I have been absolutely impressed with my ROOTs._  Naruto looked to Gaara.  _ But his GRAIN members are equally as powerful. I am glad Gaara and I are on the same page, together Sunagakure and Konohagakure will change the ninja world!_

?You should be proud of your Genin.  They have shown tremendous ability.  I?m equally interested in seeing this last child you?ve spoken of so highly? Minato.?  Gaara smiled saying the name.  Naruto smiled.  

The crowd continued to applaud as The Jounin carried Sumeri and Mai off of the field as two others came to the field, this time with scrolls. They formed a few seals and returned the battlefield to its regular status before the battle. 

Naruto looked at the fighter?s bracket.  Minato?s battle was next and it was the final battle of the first round.  Except for Shunji and Hando all of the ROOTs made it through the first round.  

_Hmph?Minato?s battle is next? I know we aren?t suppose to pick favorites...but I hope he wins._  Naruto thought.  He looked to the Shinobi sitting in the score box, who was  keeping track of the battles the high points, low points and miscellaneous notes that the Kage?s could go back to later on and review.  He nodded at him, giving the okay to continue to battles.  The shinobi flipped a switch on a microphone stationed beside of him.

?Next Battle: Minato Sunoco of Konohagakure vs.  Mifasa Hyuga of Konohagakure will begin in ten minutes.  Will the competitors please make their ways to the battlefield!?  

Minato immediately jumped from the ledge he was standing by.  He landed with a swift flip on the ground.  He looked at the battleground; it was so much bigger than it looked from the stands.  He looked at the packed arena.  A small butterfly formed in his stomach but he quickly tossed the fear out of his mind.

_ No I have to get ready for my next battle._  Minato thought. _ It?s against an Hyuga so I?ll have to be weary of his Byukagan.  He can see in almost three hundred sixty degrees, so there won?t be any sneaking up on him._

?Mifasa Hyuga, please make your way to the battlefield.  You have 5 minutes left.?  

Minato didn?t allow the announcer to jar his mind.  He had to stay focused.  

_ I?ll have to get Mai to teach me that Suiryūdan._ The stray thought entered his mind.  He shook his head.  _ No stay focused._ 

?Two Minute warning.?

Minato couldn?t stay focused.  He turned to the crowd.

?Where is he??  Minato wondered.  He waited a few minutes longer. 

?Be default of time winner, Minato Sunoco.?  Anger filled Minato as he walked from the field; a few stray handclaps could be heard as he walked up the stairs and continued to the Kage?s seating.   

_I wanna know where this Mifasa is so I can fight him and earn my way to the quarter-finals the right way!_ Minato thought as he approached the Kage?s box.  A ANBU operative appeared beside the hokage and whispered something into his ear.  Naruto turned to the OP and replied.  The Op shook his head and immediately disappeared from behind the Hokage. 

Minato ran to Naruto?s side but was immediately halted by an ANBU who seemed to stop Minato with an invisible barrier that surrounded Minato.  The barrier tightened around his chest as he struggled to breathe.  Naruto raised a hand quickly.

?He is fine!  Release him.?  Naruto ordered.  The ANBU nodded and immediately disappeared, releasing his jutsu from Minato.  

Minato staggered for a few moments before regaining his balance and breathing.  He looked to the Hokage.  

?Where is Mifasa??  Minato ordered to know.  Naruto stood from his chair and placed his Kage hat on his head and peered at Minato.

?Don?t worry, Mifasa will be found! But excuse me, Minato.  I must take care of a pressing matter at my tower.?  He turned to Gaara.  ?I will meet you there, Kazekage.?  Naruto said forming a seal at his chest and disappearing from the Kage?s box.  Gaara stood from his seat and placed his Kage?s hat on his head and turned to Minato.

?I am disappointed.  I was looking forward to seeing Naruto?s prodigy in battle.?  Gaara said as he turned and walked away from Minato?s presence.  

_ Prodigy?_  Minato stood dumfounded for a moment, unsure of what had happened.  He usually felt this way when he tried to talk to the Hokage and he disappeared the way he just had.  Minato turned to walk away.

?This concludes the first round of the Chuunin?s Exam?s Final Battle.  The quarter finals will begin tomorrow morning with Segare vs. Zetsubou.  Everyone have a great day.?  

The stands began to empty of people as the headed home for the day.  Minato flowed with the crowds as they walked to the exits.  He didn?t even bother looking up from the ground, often resulting in him walking into people.  He felt robbed of his battle and felt like he didn?t belong in the quarter finals if he didn?t really fight.

He tripped over his feet and fell onto the person in front of him, knocking them into the ground.  Minato quickly pushed himself off the ground and jumped to help the person he knocked down.  Minato was surprised when the person turned to face him.

?Uh... Zetsubou??  Mianto stuttered.  Zetsubou?s pale eyes furrowed at Minato.  

?Watch were you are going, garbage.?  Zetsubou growled at Minato raising a hand to Minato.  

?Zetsubou? ?  A tall man called from behind him.  

?You know you aren?t supposed to fight outside the arena.  It was an accident!?  the man said to him.  Minato looked at him.  He was head and shoulders taller than even the hokage.  He wore a brown cloak that matched the one Zetsubou had on.  He also wore a white hood that covered most of his facial features leaving room for only his eyes to be visible.  Zetsubou immediately cowered back.

?Yes Ichi-sensei.?  Zetsubou said placing his hand back under his brown cloak.  

?We will finish this in battle.?  Zetsubou crowed at Minato pulling the brown hood over his head, walking away.  Minato stood there for another moment before being approached by a boy in a cloak identical to Zetsubou?s and Ichi-Sensei?.  

?Sorry about Zetsubou? he is the least friendly among us!?  The boy said removing the hood revealing his dark blue hair and pale skin.  He smiled at Minato and held a hand out in greeting.  

?My name is Kairai Onomitchi!?  he said smiling.  Minato smiled back and shook his hand.

?I am Minato Sunoco.?  

The two of them exchanged a few words of friendship before Kairai was rushed off by Ichi-sensei.  Mianto waived as he left.  

?It always feels great to make new friends!?  A voice spoke to Minato.  He turned to see Naruto standing there holding a scroll in his hand.  

?Senpai!?  Minato said smiling, ?I wanted to talk to you!?  Naruto smiled.

?Sure, let?s go to the house, there is something I want to show you.  We can talk on the way.?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice job. This is getting good.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 27, 2009)

New Update



*Spoiler*: __ 




New Chapter: An Unexpected Gift

Naruto listened to Minato as they sat on the porch of the house.  He hadn’t been really attentive to Minato that day, and that could leave someone at his age feeling neglected.  The last thing Naruto ever wanted him to feel was neglected because he knew the pain and scaring it could cause.


“…Also, did you ever find Mifasa.  I was angry at first… thinking he may have chickened out, but now I’m worried something may have happened to him.  I realize I haven’t met him, but I can’t imagine anything bad happening to anyone from this village.”  Minato continued, barely catching his breath.  Naruto held a hand up.

“Calm down…” Naruto said, trying to ease Minato, “Mifasa _did _ have an accident but luckily it wasn’t anything serious.  He trained to hard and ended up hurting his ankle, so he conceited to you after the doctor’s told him he could not compete today.”  

Minato gathered the information and contemplated for a moment.  He looked down at the dust covered steps that he was sitting on.  He looked back up at Naruto and with a big grin said.

“Well then when he gets better, I want to set up a sparring match to see who would have won today!”  Minato said laughing.  Naruto smiled at the comment, Minato’s joy to fight reminded him of himself.  

“Ya we will see!  I am sure he will be up for the battle once he gets out and about again.”  Naruto said standing up.  He looked down at Minato then back at the house.

“Hey come in side for a moment, I have something for you.”  Naruto spoke as he walked up the stairs. 

Minato nodded and got up from the stairs, dusting the back of his pants off.  He followed Naruto into the house.  Minato spoke to Ira a few moments as they entered and he closed the door behind them.  Ira was always very pleasant to talk to and never really said anything negative.  

“Minato, come.”  Naruto said tilting his head towards the stairs.  Minato lowered his head to Ira as he turned and followed the Hokage up the stairs.  They walked in silence for a moment as Naruto walked through one of the many corridors the house had.  The calm blue tones of paint that were on the wall began to darken to a light shade of gray then to black as they continued down this particular hall.

“H-h-hokage-s-sama…”  Minato said in a somewhat eerie tone.


“Don’t worry.”  Naruto said stopping in front of a snow white door.  Minato peered at the door.  It didn’t seem as though it belonged where it was.  Its white paint seemed contrary to the coal black walls.  Naruto gripped the brass door handle placing his other hand on middle of the door as he pushed it open.  

The door opened without hesitancy.  A mixture of fear and excitement gripped Minato.  Naruto had never put him in danger before but Minato couldn’t help but feel the emotions.  A cold sweat clamed his palms up as he followed Naruto into the room.  

As Minato entered the room his saw walls of scrolls and books that consumed the entire lining of the walls.  A table sat at the edge of the room with a lamp that had an already opened scroll lying on the wood as though it was in the process of being read. 

Naruto walked to the wall of scrolls and rummaged through them.  Minato couldn’t figure out what he was looking for.  But he did begin to feel a little more comfortable knowing that Naruto hadn’t lead him into the jaws of death.  He didn’t quite understand what was going on but for the past few weeks he had a very uneasy feeling as if something bad was going to happen.  Now it had even crept in and made him feel unsafe about such rudimentary things like being led by Naruto to a library of sorts.  

“Ha, I found it!”  Naruto said turning quickly to Minato.  Minato snapped out of his line of thought as he looked at Naruto who was holding two scrolls in his hands.  He looked curiously at the scrolls.

“What are they?”  Minato questioned.  Naruto smiled unlatching one of the scrolls.  He turned to the table near them and spread it across the surface.

“Read it.”  Naruto ordered.  Minato walked to the table and read the beginning of the scroll.  He looked up with a confused look.

“Ken Joutei?”  Minato asked in reference to what he had just read on the scroll.  Naruto smiled and formed a series of seals before grabbing his right arm at his elbow joint.  Minato felt the air in the room change.  It began to suck like a gravitational pull towards Naruto’s palm.  He released his grip on his arm and held out his hand.  

“Hold out that rod.”  Naruto said gesturing to a collection of long rods sitting in the corner by Minato.  Minato grabbed the rod and stood a few feet away from Naruto, out of arms reach, and held the rod up.  Nothing looked different except for the air current that seemed to coming from Naruto’s right arm.  But to Mianto’s visible eye nothing was different.  

“This will be loud but it will only last for a second.”  Naruto said.  Mianto nodded, preparing himself for a loud sonic boom of some kind, but what came was completely different.  Naruto lifted his right arm as though he were halting a running man.  A screeching noise erupted in the room, Minato wasn’t sure from where.  With his free hand he covered his left ear trying to mute the noise.  Vibrations ran up Minato’s arm.  He quickly gazed to the rod he held in his hand.     To his amazement the rod was cut completely in two.  And as quickly as the screech came it left.  

Minato looked at Naruto with an expression of awe.  He didn’t even see what cut through the wood.  _Ken Joutei, huh? _  Minato thought to himself looking at the end of the rod.  The cut was so clean it was as though the rod was originally created to be that length. 

“ Ken Joutei, literally means _’God’s Blade’.  If you read these scrolls it will teach you the proper way to train yourself to do this jutsu.  And as sort of a test of your skill… I would love to see this in your battle tomorrow.”  Naruto said placing the other scroll on the table.  Minato stood there for another moment looking at the edge of the rod.

“To give you an idea of what kind of rods those were, they were chakra infused ninja rods.  You could fight an army of a thousand katana armed ninjas, and come out without a chip on the finish.”  Naruto said as he walked from room, “I’ll leave you to train.”

“You still owe me the Rasengan!”  Minato said curtly, returning from his stage of awe.  Naruto chuckled.

“I do don’t I?  But you have to keep your side of the deal first.  Plus, I figured if you have an affinity for Air, this little technique isn’t terribly hard to learn.  You should be able to learn it in no time.  Think of this as….an unexpected gift.”  Naruto said as he shut the door behind, leaving.

Minato looked around the room for a moment gathering in the sight of all the scrolls that decorated the walls. 

Are all of these Jutsu’s?  Minato wondered.  He turned to the table where Naruto had placed the Ken Joutei scrolls.  He walked to the already opened scrolls and began to read the illustrations and literature on the chakra flow needed to form the invisible blade. 

 Minato formed the seals that the scroll called for and held out his right arm, holding it tightly with his left at his elbow joint.  He began to focus his chakra like the scroll told him to.  

 Focus your chakra into solid air. Minato thought.  The air in the room began to shift and Minato could see the focal point being created in his palm.  The stronger the current grew the harder it was for Minato to keep the chakra focused at his palm.  

 No!  I have to do this! Minato thought trying to force the chakra to stabilize.  The wind began to strengthen as he tried to focus.  Suddenly a gush of wind grabbed Minato and smashed him into the wall.  The force kept him pinned against it for a moment.  Once the wind subsided Minato fell to the ground.

  He stood up slowly, still feeling a little shaky from the sudden impact he hadn’t expected.  Once he gained his equilibrium again he walked back to the table, bending down to pick up the scroll that had fell off from the wind he created.  He read through the scroll once more to ensure he hadn’t missed any key points.  He stepped away from the table and formed the proper seals again and held out his right arm preparing to attempt the jutsu again.

“If at first you don’t succeed…” Minato spoke softly in an attempt to encourage himself.  He began to focus his chakra again like the scroll instructed him to.  The air in the room shifted as the focal point began to gather at Minato’s palm.  This time Minato refused to allow himself to think about anything aside from focusing his chakra correctly. 
_


_

Thanks EVERYONE for the kind words and comments!  Keep em coming and I'll keep writing!_


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 27, 2009)

CONT


*Spoiler*: __ 




He could feel the air pressure build around his palm and begin to spread around his wrist down to his forearm, stopping just shy of his left hands placement.  _Okay so having to focus my chakra at a beginning and ending point is to keep the chakra focused in a certain area!_  Minato could felt the air pressure around his arm increase.  He released his grip on his right arm and allowed the jutsu to activate.  

The pressure around his arm became settled.  It almost felt like a comfortable breeze was continually caressing his arm.  He kept his right arm from touching his clothes or any other part of his body, in fear it would slice it off.  He turned to the pile of rods laying in the corner and an idea popped into his head.  He walked to the pile of rods and with a swift movement kicked all of the rods into the air.  As the rods descended he sliced threw the ones closest to him with his Ken Joutei.  The familiar screech filled the room, but now that Minato expected the sound it didn?t jar him as much.  

He turned to see one more rod falling about five feet from where he was standing.  He sliced through the air expecting the blade to slice through it the same way.  To his shock the rod fell to the ground without as much of a scuff on the surface.  Minato stood back for a moment and released the jutsu.  He walked back to the table and began to read.

_ It has a limit on its length._ Minato thought, _ but Naruto-Senpai cut one that I was holding at the same distance? so? there must be a way to lengthen it._ 

Minato quickly remember the second scroll Naruto had given him.  He unlatched it and spread it across the table also and began to read it.

_ Hmm? Futon: Ken Joutei?_


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 27, 2009)

I Missed Few Chapter's Lolx Better Catch Up.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I Missed Few Chapter's Lolx Better Catch Up.



Sure do! Make sure you let me know what ya think!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 28, 2009)

This new tech sounds verrry interesting.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 28, 2009)

New Update



*Spoiler*: __ 




CHPT CONT.  

++++​
Kabuto scratched at his scaly skin; flakes flew off like dandruff and decorated the floor like an early snow.  He sat by a pond trying to cool his body from the heat.  He peered down at his arms and legs.  His bone structure had completely remodeled itself.  He was much lankier; his skin seemed to be attached directly to bone with hardly any muscle bridging the two.  

He hadn?t quite mastered all of his master?s forbidden jutsu, but he had learned enough from Orochimaru?s research to carry on the legacy? at least until Orochimaru made his triumphant return.  

Kabuto smiled at the thought of Orochimaru being alive once again, his master would shower him with praise for not only reviving him but giving him control over Akatsuki.  

The only thing that stood in his way was the _Kinshi scroll_.   It held the knowledge of the forbidden jutsu; Yomigae Tenshu.  Using the power of the ?Resurrection God? could connect Orochimaru?s spirit with any deceased body.  Kabuto already knew how to restore organs and skin and muscle from his extensive training as a Medical Nin under Orochimaru.  He had equipped him with the knowledge of his forbidden jutsu?s that allowed him to reach these abilities.  

With these abilities combined they could take Madara?s dead body and connect Orochimaru?s spirit to it.  Then Orochimaru would only need one more thing to complete it.  

Kabuto stood from the water and placed his cloak back over his body, hiding the scales and skeleton-like limbs.  He began to walk towards the rest of Akatsuki and the Cloud Nin when a smile crept across his face.

_Not only am I coming for the Kinshi scroll? but be weary?Uchiha Sasuke, I am coming for your eyes. _ 

++++​
Hours had passed since Minato had begun his training of the Ken Joutei.  Night had come quickly, yet Minato was determined to master this new jutsu. His body began to become tired, not from chakra exhaustion but from pain from trying to release the chakra to create the Futon: Ken Joutei.  It seemed like it should be a walk in the park but he was having a lot of difficulty.  

_ All I have to do is expand it? WHY CAN?T I EXPAND IT?_ Minato thought to himself in anger.  A knock came to the door and it opened revealing Naruto standing in his casual bed clothes.

?How is it coming along??  Naruto asked with a cheesy grin.  Minato forced a smile.

?Coming great, I?m almost done!?  Minato lied.  Naruto chuckled and walked into the room, letting the door shut softly behind him.

?Ya, I felt the same way when I was learning how to do the Rasenshuriken.  My guess is you?re over thinking it?? Naruto said raising a finger and tapping Minato on his forehead, ?Sometimes jutsu?s require no thinking and just emotion.?   

Minato raised an eyebrow to the Hokage. _Emotion?  The Hokage is telling me to use emotion to do a jutsu?_  Minato thought.  Naruto grinned because he knew what Minato was thinking.

?When the ?ninja way? was originally constructed it was thought that emotion would only bring in hate and jealousy.  That is why we were taught to never allow emotions to control us.  And we still do, to a point.  But I have learned over many years that emotions can aid you greatly in your quest to learn jutsu?s and grow bonds.?

?My passion for this village and the people in it is what has driven me to become the shinobi I am.  My emotions have allowed me to develop that passion, not some text book theory.  We have to learn to integrate our emotions and control them.  Love, joy, anger, hate all of these can be a vital aid in our missions and battles.  We just have to learn when to use them and when to lay them aside.?  

The words of the Hokage began to make congregate in Minato?s mind.  He had never heard it said like that before.  ROOTs had put a strong emphasis on never showing your emotions, but the Hokage was telling him to do away with what ROOTs taught him.

_ No? not do away with? improve upon._ Minato thought to himself.  He smiled as the realization spread across his face.

?Okay that sounds great, Hokage-sama? Minato said, ?I?m going to give it a try.  Hold up that last rod.? 

Naruto stood there for a moment, a look of fear spread across his face.

?Uhhh? How bout? oh wait I know.? Naruto said forming a dual cross, ?Kage-Bunshin no Jutsu? A clone appeared beside Naruto.  The clone grabbed the rod and held it out to its side.  Minato began forming a series of seals before clasping his palms together.  He held out his right arm and began forming the normal Ken Joutei.  He released the grip of his left hand.  

Naruto watched, somewhat impressed by his control of the basic jutsu.  _ Come on , Minato, show me you can do this? show me I can begin to train you at the next level._

Minato brought his left hand up to his face as though he were getting ready for a prayer.  He concentrated on the rod that Naruto?s clone had, standing about three meters away.  He began to clear his mind and tried focusing only on expanding the jutsu not as a way of thinking, but as a way of accomplishing.  He let his desire to perfect the jutsu overwhelm his theory of how to perform it.  

When he felt prepared he opened his eyes.

?Futon:  KEN JOUTEI!?  Minato yelled raising the Ken Joutei into the air.  The screeching sound echoed in the room as half of the rod fell into the floor.  Minato quickly released the jutsu.

?I DID IT!? Minato yelled in excitement.  Naruto simply smiled and nodded his head.

?You did it.? Naruto said patting him on the back.  _ And soon we will begin your training.  But not only yours, all of ROOTs, we have an important need of you young shinobi. _

</endchpt>


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

More, Damn Suspense. 

It Just Keeps Getting Better & Better.


*Spoiler*: _A Little Gift_


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> More, Damn Suspense.
> 
> It Just Keeps Getting Better & Better.
> 
> ...



DUDE, thanks for the set.  they are epic!

*+ Rep*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 28, 2009)

Nah, Don't Mention It. ^^

Just keep up the good work.


----------



## general-david (Aug 31, 2009)

Really lookin forward to the next update, cant wait to find out what happens next?! Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## Teller1 (Sep 1, 2009)

New Update

New Chapter: The Quarter Finals


*Spoiler*: __ 




New Chapter: The Quarter Finals





Despite his late night training, Minato woke early the next morning fully energized and ready to take on the day.  He had showered and gotten himself ready for the battles in record time.  As he raced down the stairs heading to the training grounds, Ira stopped him at the door.



?You won?t fight anyone affectively if you do not eat.?  Ira said in his butler-esque tone of voice.



Minato stopped at the door with the handle already turned in his hand.  He slowly released the golden knob and turned to Ira with a smile.



?You?re right! But I need to hurry!?  Minato said, urgency rang through his voice.  He ran to the kitchen table where Ira had already sat up a hefty sized breakfast.  Minato began to scuff the food without allowing himself to savor the taste.  Ira smiled.



?You and the Hokage are similar in so many ways.? Ira said curtly.  Minato smiled at the comment but then looked at the empty room.



?Where is Naruto-Senpai??  



?I?m not sure, he wasn?t anywhere in the house this morning when I awoke.  I would say he is at his office or he is being diplomatic and entertaining the Kazekage.?  Ira said pouring more juice into Minato?s cup.



?Oh...? Minato muttered as he ate the last fork full of food and drank the cup of juice in a single gulp; a small amount of an orange liquid escaped the edges and ran down his chin.  Minato wiped his mouth with a napkin and got up from the table and began to walk towards the door.



?Thanks, Ira, for the great breakfast!  Come watch me fight today at the exam!?  Minato urged.  Ira nodded. 



?Definitely I will be there!?  Ira said as Minato rushed out the door and closed it quickly behind him.



As soon as Minato hit the street he was overwhelmed with a crowd of people hurrying to the exams.  Street venders stood at their carts trying to coerce people into buying their products.



?Agh? I don?t have time for this!?  Minato muttered to himself.  He jumped from the ground and grabbed a hold of a pipe that lead up a building.  He quickly scampered up the side and pulled himself to the roof.   He patted his legs and let a sigh of relief out.



?Ah, ok.  Now let?s go make sure I got this under control!?  Minato said as he turned towards the direction of the training grounds and began running and jumping from rooftop to rooftop.

The crowd of people that had gathered for the exams where beyond anything Minato could ever remember seeing.  He dodged a few clothes lines that were strategically stretched out like silk line guillotines, waiting for his head to catch it at the right angle and speed to sever his head from his body.  



_ Those things are dangerous _ Minato thought to himself as he jumped from the last building and landed on the direct dirt path to the training grounds.  He began forming a series of seals.  As he neared the line of training dolls sat up for the exam training he held his right arm to the side and gripped it with his left hand.  



_ Let?s do it!! _





*++++ *​


Sasuke slowly pulled his morning robe on after a long night of being on the personal guard of the Hokage.  The countless false alarms that rang through the evening kept Sasuke away from his bed most of the night.  



Sakura walked through the bedroom door holding a brown cup in her hand wearing a black short cut silk bathrobe that draped to her mid thigh.  Steam poured out of the cup as she lifted it to her mouth and sipped a small amount of the liquid contents into her mouth.  Sasuke?s tired eyes looked at Sakura and he couldn?t help but allow a smile come on his face.



?Good morning.?  He spoke softly, his voice still raspy from the little sleep he did get.  Sakura smiled and walked to his side and held the cup out to Sasuke.



?Here, drink some of this; it will help you wake up a little better.?  Sakura said as Sasuke placed his hands on the cup, allowing his fingers to graze over hers.  He pulled the cup to his lips and allowed the liquid to tease his mouth at first only allowing a small amount to pass through his lips.  The sweet taste sent a sensation through his body that reminded him of the feeling he received when Sakura ran her fingers down his neck. 



?Thanks for the Amazake, Sakura.?  Sasuke said then took another, longer, sip of the warm liquid.  It had its usual zing but it was missing something, Sasuke noticed.



?What?s different about this?  He asked with a look of contemplation on his face.  Sakura smiled. 



?I left out the sake and added some regular sugar cane.?  Sakura said winking at Sasuke, ?It?s too early for you to be having alcohol.?  Sasuke laughed.



?Thanks for watching out for me.?  He said turning to the window by the bed.  Their apartment was located at a nice location that on one side peered out into the vendors where Sasuke could see the landscape of most of the city.  On the other side the window peered out to the hills and forest beyond Konohagakure.  Sasuke looked down to a vendor selling pamphlets of the ?who?s who? at the Chuunin Exams.  He shook his head and turned from the window, looking back at Sakura.  He stretched out his left hand, inviting her into a hug.  



She smiled and placed her left hand in his.  Sasuke looked at her hand as he pulled her closer; the shining ring looked perfect on her finger.  He stared into Sakura?s eyes.  



?I cannot wait for another month.?  Sasuke said holding Sakura in his arms.  Sakura smiled.



?Me neither.?



The two remained close for another moment before Sasuke finally released his hold.  He turned to the closet and removed his robe, grabbing his clothes neatly placed on the hanger in the closet.  



?I had better get ready; I need to be in the Hokage?s office within the hour.?  Sasuke said buckling the facet of his green Jounin vest.  He grabbed the white cloak and placed it over his body letting the hood fall back so it wouldn?t cover his head.  He grabbed a small white mask from the closet.  



?Be safe today and keep Naruto safe.?  Sakura said as she hugged him one more time.  Sasuke smiled and opened the window leading to the city.  He pulled his hood over his head and winked at Sakura.  He placed the white mask over his face and disappeared from the window in flash.  



_Be safe, Sasuke._ 



​



			
				general-david said:
			
		

> Really lookin forward to the next update, cant wait to find out what happens next?! Keep up the excellent work.



Thanks bro, much appreciated!


----------



## Teller1 (Sep 9, 2009)

New Update




*Spoiler*: __ 




++++​
Minato stood from the ground and dusted himself off.  He peered at the mounds of wooden training dolls that he laid to waist.  The scene gave him a feeling of accomplishment as he dusted himself off and turned away from the scene.

?Now that I have that done, I had better hurry to the arena before Segare?s battle begins.?  Minato said to himself pulling out a pair of black gloves to cover his hands.  He looked toward the city and took off in a dash towards the arena.

++++​
Sasuke stood behind the Hokage, Kazekage and Tsunade, carefully watching any movement and monitoring chakra around the arena in case of any ?surges? besides that of the competitors.  A slight movement caught Sasuke?s eyes.  

_Uhh? stupid birds?_ Sasuke thought refocusing his attention to the arena?s growing crowd.  The battles were about to begin and the stands were at roughly eighty percent capacity.  

_ We shouldn?t allow this many people in the arena?what if we were to get attacked? _ Sasuke thought to himself.  He evaluated a few people who were walking a little close to the Kage?s box.  

?Sasuke!?  A voice called out in order.   Immediately Sasuke appeared in front of the Kage?s.

?Yes, Hokage-sama??  Sasuke said keeping his head bowed before them.

?Sasuke, it?s just me!  You don?t have to be politically correct around me!?  Naruto said with a smile as he pulled his head wear off.

Sasuke rose his head up from his stance and looked at the Kazekage and Lady Tsunade before finally letting his eyes come back to Naruto?s.  He gave a weak smile.

?Hmm? okay, Hok?I mean Naruto.?  Sasuke said raising his head and removing the white ANBU mask.  Tsunade chuckled.

?It is a rough transition when someone close to you is placed into the position of Hokage.?  Tsunade said, somewhat reminiscent, ?I remember Jiraiya?s first time addressing me as the Hokage.  He stumbled over every word he spoke.?  

?Well? I?m just trying to stay as professional as possible, since becoming an ANBU captain.  I feel there is a need for that sense of order that needs to be kept.?  Sasuke spoke in respect.  Naruto nodded.

?I agree that order needs to be maintained, but the ?Ninja Order? is what has corrupted the world now.?  Naruto said his eyes turning into a somewhat serious focus before returning his normal jovial self, ?And as the Hokage I order you to not be politically correct around me? we are first and foremost friends.?  Naruto finished with putting his right hand out to a still knelt Sasuke.

_ How can you lead with a mindset like that?_ Sasuke said to himself privately.  He gazed at Naruto?s hand.  _ I guess Naruto?s ninja way has even seeped into the way he plans on running this village._  He reached his hand up.  _ His ninja way has worked well so far? it may just be the thing this world needs. _ He placed his hand in Naruto?s and stood to his feet, standing face to face to Naruto.  

?You got it? Baka.? 

++++​ 

Minato ran to the third level where all the ROOT Genin was waiting with their reserved seating.  He jumped up the last flight of stairs landing somewhere in the middle.  He ran up the last few and turned the corner.  He wasn?t sure if the battle?s had started yet or not.  The traffic getting to the arena was unbelievable, but he had finally made it.

He looked down to the battle field and saw Segare and Zetsubou making their way to the middle of the battleground.  Minato went down the rows of seats until he saw the long line of ROOT members sitting directly at the middle point of the stands.  _Great seats!_ Minato thought as he walked behind the row and jumped into a seat in between Mai and Doubou.  

?Hey guys!?  Minato said smiling.  Mai and Doubou both jumped from the shock of having a figure just appear out of nowhere next to them.

?You scared me!?  Mai said, still holding her chest, trying to get it back into rhythm.  Mianto looked at the bandage that she had wrapped around her arm and wrist.  Mai?s battle had left her a little injured in her left arm.  The force and strain the jutsu?s placed on her body were phenomenal.  Minato was more impressed she was even up and about yet.  He smiled warmly at Mai.

?Sorry I didn?t mean to scare you guys!  I was just in a hurry to get down here so I wouldn?t miss the fight!?  Minato explained.

?You didn?t scare me!?  Doubou said puffing his chest out.  Tsuin laughed and smacked his brother in the chest.

?Then why did you about crawl in my lap when he jumped down!?  The row of Genin busted out into laughter.  Minato turned his attention to the battleground.  

?Segare Vs Zetsubou:  Battle Begin?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice. Cant wait for the battle.


----------



## general-david (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol, ANBU suits Sasuke


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 16, 2009)

Alright ,we finally get to see what Segare can do!


----------



## Teller1 (Sep 17, 2009)

New Update




*Spoiler*: __ 





++++ ​
Segare looked at Zetsubou who stood directly in front of him, their eyes locked in focus.  Segare analyzed Zetsubou from top to bottom.  He started with his snow white hair that was cut short in an almost crew fashion.  He analyzed the brown head band that he wore and continued to his pale eyes that focused on Segare?s.  Zetsubou?s, somewhat, dark skin shimmered in the bright sun that was sitting above the battlefield.  

Segare looked at his attire, trying to count the number of pockets and possible weapons he had hid.  Zetsubou?s white shirt cupped around his neck like much like Segare?s, he had a belt wrapped around his chest with four kunai and four shuriken strategically arranged.  Segare?s eye scanned down and was caught by the sit of a small bag on the side of Zetsubou?s leg, strapped to the tan shorts.  

_What?s in that bag?_  Segare thought.  Zetsubou looked to the stands then back at Segare.  He tensed up his jaw in angst.

?Segare vs Zetsubou: Battle Begin!?  The announcer?s voice rang through the arena.  Immediately Zetsubou seemed to disappear in a dash of speed towards Segare.  Segare?s eyes shifted as he looked for Zetsubou?s movements.  An eruption of sand exploded around Segare.  He quickly brought his turtle neck around mouth and nose.  He senses alerted him of movement coming from behind him.  Segare immediately jumped into the air and brought his blade from its sheath and slashed down two shuriken that had been thrown his direction. 

He landed just outside the area of sand that tried to blind his sight.  When the sand cleared Zetsubou stood in the midst with a kunai in one hand and a shuriken in the other.

?Not bad there, Hatake!?  Zetsubou spoke in his condescending tone.  Segare chuckled and formed a seal with his hand.  

?You?re right, I am a Hatake, and my father?s blood runs strong in my veins.?  Segare said almost in a yell.  

?Yajuu Iki no Jutsu!? Segare yelled as he jumped at Zetsubou and thrusted his right hand forward.  A dragon looking head took a quick form and rushed towards Zetsubou.  Zetsubou stood still as the jutsu consumed his body.  A small cloud of debris rose from the ground as the jutsu ended and Segare jumped backward to analyze the scene.

_That was a clone _ Segare thought to himself before the debris cleared.  He shifted his eyes and saw Zetsubou standing to the corner.  He turned to him and smiled.  

?That was predictable.?  Segare said laughing.  Zetsubou removed a shuriken and smiled also.

?Not as predictable as this!?  He said throwing the kunai at Segare.   Segare slashed his blade through the air and knocked the kunai off its trajectory.   Segare continued to focus his eyes on Zetsubou who remained standing in the same position, his right arm held outward from throwing the kunai.  He pulled his arm down and reached into the pocket that was strapped to his leg.  

_WHAT?S IN THERE?_  Segare thought to himself.  Zetsubou removed his hand from the pouch with his finger pinched as if something was between them.  Segare channeled chakra into his blade, the tip began to glow a light aura.  

_better be ready for anything._ 

Zetsubou quickly jumped to his right and touched the ground.  He reached back into the pouch and pulled out his hand once again, still looking as though something was pinched between his index finger and thumb.  He jumped again this time straight forward and touched the ground again.

_What is he doing?_ Segare thought, _ he didn?t act like this against his first opponent_ 

Zetsubou continued reaching into the pouch then touching the ground till he had completely made a circle around an on guard Segare.  Zetsubou straightened his back and smiled at Segare.

_ Something isn?t right._  Segare thought.  He looked to the kunai that was lying on the ground by his feet.  He then stared at the surrounding area where Zetsubou had jumped around like a mad monkey.

?Crap!? Segare said.  He quickly jumped into the air.

?TOO LATE!?  Zetsubou said forming a seal, ?Keiji Hi! 

The circular area around Segare began to glow a bright white color as a minute and hour hand formed around him.  Segare attempted to jump from the circle but was stopped by the chakra wall that had already formed around him.

_DARN IT!  I can?t believe I fell into this! This isn?t how he activated his jutsu against his first opponent!_  Segare thought remembering in detail the clock that Zetsubou used to capture the young shinobi in his genjutsu.

_He has more than one way to trap me in his jutsu?s then? and I fell right into it!_  Segare thought.  

?You?re done for now, Hatake!?  Zetsubou spoke in a definitive tone of assurance.  Segare formed a seal at his chest and closed his eyes preparing for the attack.  A screeching sound exploded around Segare.  He opened his eyes and saw he was surrounded by clones of Zetsubou, all forming the same seal, each holding their mouth open, which seemed to be where the sound was coming from.  

Segare tried to walk towards a clone, trying to dull out the sound, but his equilibrium was beginning to be thrown off.  He stumbled over his feet and fell to the ground.  The ground was shaking from the vibrations of the noise.  He pushed himself against the ground and stood slowly back to his feet.  

He looked at the clones surrounding him and again tried to step towards one.  He made it a few steps before he fell once more.

?It?s not use Hatake!?  Zetsubou yelled from outside the genjutsu barrier.  _ I can?t believe he can still stand!_ Zetsubou thought to himself, somewhat in admiration for Segare? ability to persevere.  

?Give up before it destroys your equilibrium!  You?ll never be able to balance or move by yourself again!?  Zetsubou shouted to Segare.  

The words seemed magnified in the barrier that Segare was in.  The challenge Zetsubou laid in front of him was almost too great to pass.

?I won?t give up!?  Segare yelled, trying to raise the volume of his voice over the screeching that was occurring that had began to make he weave in and out of consciousness.  Segare forced himself to his knees and formed a seal, closing his eyes.  

Zetsubou formed another seal, trying to intensify the jutsu, but to his confusion the jutsu was beginning to soften and get weaker.

_What is going on?_ Zetsubou thought. _I have plenty of chakra left!_  The genjutsu barrier cracked in front of Zetsubou.  Suddenly Segare jumped through the crack and landed forcefully on the ground.  Zetsubou stumbled backwards.

?HOW?  HOW DID YOU??  Zetsubou fumbled over his words.  Segare lifted his head and looked into Zetsubou?s eyes.  

Zetsubou looked at Segare?s eyes in astonishment.  The icy blue color seemed to cause his eyes to glow like the sky.  His black pupils seemed to become small as black curved lines crawled from them to the edges of his iris.  

_ WHAT IS THAT?_

?It?s defeat!?  Segare said as he stood to his feet and removed his blade from its sheath.  

?Now let the real battle begin!?


----------



## general-david (Sep 25, 2009)

Kakashi's son has an eye technique? cool.

btw wat happened to Kakashi in this story, I can't remember? Is he still alive?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 25, 2009)

No I think he died against Madara.


----------



## Teller1 (Sep 27, 2009)

WOO HOO! I am back from vacation which was AWESOME, Hope to have oyu guys a couple of chapters out this week, I am well rested and in a wonderful mood!!!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome, where'd you go? Did you have fun?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome! Ya, where did ya go?


----------



## Teller1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey sorry about the hiatus, I do not really have a reason as to why I haven’t been updating!  I just haven’t had the time or motivation!  I am very sorry!  I will try and get out a chapter for you guys!  I know I left it kind of weird so I am sorry about that!


----------



## Teller1 (Nov 4, 2009)

====New UPDATE====

FINALLY!


    


*Spoiler*: __ 




Zetsubou?s brows twitched in confusion.  No one had ever been able to get out of that jutsu!  He looked at Segare who stood with his blade at the ready.  His artic blue eyes shimmered like a frost covered ground in the sunlight. 

?H-h-how d-d-did you??  He stammered.  Segare smiled.

?You shouldn?t worry yourself with what I have done, but rather with what I am about to do!?  He said tightening his grip on the blade and lunging at Zetsubou.  Zetsubou quickly leaned to the right trying to avoid Segare?s blade.  Instantly Segare changed his body position and kicked at Zetsubou catching him across the face as he leaned straight into the attack.

?Uhh.?  Zetsubou grunted as the force sent him flying into the air and falling back to the ground.  Segare looked at Zetsubou who began to get up from the ground.  Segare allowed him to stand up, watching his every move.  

? Go ahead and give up, Zetsubou.?  Segare said in confidence.  His eyes widened as he looked at Zetsubou?s chakra flow.  He had a decent amount of chakra left, but his body was showing a lot of stress being placed on it.

_ I can see everything with these eyes?  Thank you father.  Thank you for the Gaimanako!_  Segare thought as Zetsubou regained his balance and shouted at him.  

?I will never give up, Leaf Garbage!?  Zetsubou yelled pulling out a scroll, ?You just think you have speed!? He quickly unlatched the seal and rolled it out on the ground.  He formed a seal and quickly shoved his palm onto the rolled out parchment.  

Segare watched as a white aura began to glow around Zetsubou.  The aura would not be visible to anyone unless they also had an eye like Segare?s.  Color distinguished the type of chakra that Segare was looking and white, so far, meant he was facing ?stored? chakra, meaning Zetsubou had prepared a jutsu inside of a scroll that he could not normally do without the aid of the scroll.  He watched the chakra rest at the bottom of Zetsubou?s feet and in his palms while a light glow remained around the rest of his body. 

_It?s an enhancing jutsu _!  Segare thought to himself.  His eyes showed a movement of Zetsubou?s left arm and immediately his brain registered the move and contemplated its next movement.  A silhouette of Zetsubou body leapt towards Segare.  He closed his eyes and as he opened them Zetsubou was already in mid jump.  

_Precognition _

Segare quickly leaned to the right; the same silhouette appeared, only this time of Zetsubou?s leg striking towards him.  Segare pivoted his right arm into the ground and leaned his entire body in a cart wheel over Zetsubou?s attack.  He landed swiftly and saw the silhouette move once again towards him this time offensively attacking with its fists.  

Segare brought his forearms up and began blocking the attacks one at a time, with ease.  His eyes gave him the ability to almost act upon premonitions of what attacks where going to be next.  It was one of the perks of his eye originating from the legendary Sharrigan that his father had passed down to him.  

Zetsubou could tell that Segare?s mind was not on the fight, but somewhere else.  Anger rose inside of him as he continued to try and hit him.

?STOP TOYING WITH ME!?  Zetsubou yelled in anger.  Segare?s full attention was brought back to the battlefield.  Sweat poured from Zetsubou?s brow as he continually proceeded with his attack.  Segare caught one of his fists and kicked Zetsubou in the stomach, sending him tumbling backwards.  The white aura was still shining bright around Zetsubou?s hands and feet.  

_That is a pretty good lasting enhancement._  Segare thought.  _And his chakra level hasn?t seemed to waive a bit._ 

Zetsubou stood from the ground, wiping some saliva from his lower lip.

_ He must have a way to regulate his chakra differently._ Segare thought as he looked at Zetsubou.  

Zetsubou formed a series of seals.  The white glow began to become a light gray to Segare?s eyes.

_He?s mixing his normal chakra with the ?stored.?_  Segare spoke to himself privately, _ that?s tough to do._

Zetsubou looked at Segare and weakly smiled.

?Now that I know you top speed? I? can top that!?  Zetsubou spoke in his grin.  Segare chuckled under his breath.  

?Ya?o-? Segare spoke but was interrupted by Zetsubou disappearing and reappearing directly in font of Segare.  The two stared each other down, testing the nerve of the other.  Segare smiled.

?Maybe you are a little faster.?  Segare said casually.  The silhouette formed again around Zetsubou?s hand.  It quickly shot at Segare?s face.  Segare quickly moved his arm and blocked at the silhouette and subsequently blocked the punch.  

?See your still not fa..? Segare said before a sudden pain engulfed his stomach.  His reflexes instantly cause him to double over as he saw Zetsubou?s knee neatly placed in his gut.  He didn?t even see the silhouette that time.  

?I?m not what??  Zetsubou laughed.

Segare forced the pain to crawl back into the recess of his mind.  He pressed his hand against his knee and raised his head.  Once he became eye level with Zetsubou he gritted his teeth an smiled.

?You?re not fast enough!?  Segare snarled. Zetsubou immediately threw a punch at Segare?s face but faked into a kick again.  This time the silhouette formed with enough time to allow Segare to block both attacks, barely.  

_He is definitely faster, no doubt about that!_ Segare thought.  He dodged a few more attacks of Zetsubou?s and countered a few with his own, but Zetsubou?s reflexes had increased also and he was able to dodge and block Segare?s as well.

The two shinobi began an onslaught of punches and kicks that most of the crowd in the stands where unable to follow their movements.  Segare blocked another kick, slightly pivoting his left foot for balance as he kicked his right foot forward.  Zetsubou blocked the kick and responded with a punch that Segare also blocked again.  After a few more missed attempts to attack one another the two shinobi jumped from each other landing a safe distance from each other.

Segare looked at Zetsubou?s chakra which was diminishing a bit more now, along with his energy to maintain the fight.  This would have been great news if Segare?s own chakra wasn?t almost completely diminished.  His eye technique hadn?t been perfected yet and he hadn?t learned how to balance out its power quite yet.  He relaxed his breathing, attempting to keep his pulse at a calm rate so he could keep his chakra flow steady.  

Zetsubou felt his chakra beginning to lessen.  _I have to end this soon!_  He thought to himself reaching into his pouch on his leg.  He noticed Segare?s eyes instantly focused on his hands.  _ Those stupid eyes, they don?t miss anything.  I can?t even twitch a finger without them catching it?_   Zetsubou pinched the tiny fiber like material that was laced in his pouch.  _ If I can get these around him again I can force him into another genjutsu!_  Zetsubou formed a seal at his chest.

_ a release seal_  Segare thought, immediately the remainder of the ?stored? chakra that Zetsubou had been using drained to his legs.  Segare?s eyes caught the small fiber in between Zetsubou?s fingers.  _ So that?s how he trapped me, those fibers are giving off a green aura, must be captured chakra.  He spread out his ?captured? chakra around me earlier and that?s why he was able to form the seal around me for the genjutsu barrier._ Segare thought as a smile crept across his face.  _ Too bad that will not work twice on me!_ 

Zetsubou launched himself at Segare, he stopped a few feet in front of Segare and slammed his fist into the ground, releasing the fiber into the ground.  Segare could see the green aura grow and begin to elongate towards his body.  _It?s amazing how well I see things now._  He watched as Zetsubou jumped and once again, quickly, punched his fist into the ground releasing another fiber, it to elongated and began tracing itself towards Segare.  

Segare formed a seal at his chest as he had to time what he wanted to do next carefully.  He heard Zetsubou let out a laugh from behind him.


?Bad move under estimating me again!?  Zetsubou cowed as he pushed his last fiber into the ground and jumped back.  Segare spun around quickly holding the seal tight with his hands.  

?I haven?t under estimated you; I can see exactly what you are doing.  So now I am countering it!?  Segare spoke softly.

?YOU LIE!?  Zetsubou shouted, ?KEIJI HII!? 

Segare watched as the white barrier walls began to form around him, attempting to shroud him in the genjutsu once again.  He released the seal and quickly formed a few other seals before clasping his hands together.  

?Iru-jon Hakaisha no jutsu!?


----------



## Teller1 (Nov 5, 2009)

====New Update===
::The Conclusion to Segare vs Zetsubou::





*Spoiler*: __ 




A red aura shrouded Segare as the white barrier walls enclosed fully around him.  The shroud began to expand to the edges of the genjutsu barrier.  Segare stood in the middle of the now red tinted area.  Suddenly Zetsubou appeared in front of Segare with an expression of shock.

“Wh—where am I?”  Zetsubou asked, his dark skin perspiring.  He took a few steps backwards.

“You are in my Genjutsu.  It’s a counter to normal genjutsu’s and gives me the ability to use your own against you, as long as I know its coming.  I call it the ‘Illusion destroyer’ for the simple fact it destroys your illusion.”  Segare said smiling.  

Zetsubou trembled when Segare finished speaking.  He couldn’t believe that he was trapped in his own barrier.

“NO, you’re lying!”  he shouted.  Segare smirked.

“Am I?”  He replied forming a seal at his chest as a dozen other clones appeared.  The all formed a seal that Zetsubou recognized immediately.  

_The Keiji curse seal!  HE CAN DO IT!_  Zetsubou thought to himself.

The clones opened their mouths and a screeching sound becoming reverberating around Zetsubou.  The sound sent Zetsubou to his knees as he covered his ears attempting to block out the noise.  Zetsubou knew the consequences of the jutsu and quickly attempted to release his jutsu but nothing happened.  He tried again and again, but still nothing happened.  

“This is my Jutsu now, Zetsubou!”  Segare yelled the sound booming above the screech to a crystal like resounding vibration.  He began to laugh.

“It’s all a mind game!”  He yelled again. 

Zetsubou cowered into the fetal position screaming at the top of his lungs.

“I GIVE!  I G-G-GIVE!!!”  He yelled.  Segare quickly released his jutsu and the area around him quickly shifted back to the normal battle arena.  Both shinobi stood only feet from each other. 

Segare was the first to come fully back to conscience.  He looked at Zetsubou whose eyes where rolled back in his head with a light red haze over them.  They slowly rolled  back to normal as once again they peered eye-to-eye.  Zetsubou began to slowly sway back and forth before finally falling to the ground.  Segare smirked and pulled the excess shirt he was using as a mask down to his neck.

“Winner:  Segare of the Leaf.”  The announcer’s voice echoed.  The arena began to explode in applause and cheer.  Segare turned and began to walk away.

“I told you it was all a mind game.”  He said releasing a small piece of fiber from his hands as he walked away.



::edit::
I noticed my views increased but no comments... are you guys mad at me?​


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice! Great job, I loved the fight as well. The ending was pretty good.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 8, 2009)

EPIC WIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jan lee (Nov 14, 2009)

dude this is one of the best threads ever, dont stop EVER....


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Nov 15, 2009)

Keep it up,youre soo good.
And dont ever stop because i love youre stories!
+reps


----------



## Teller1 (Nov 26, 2009)

====New Update====​
Conclusion of One chapter and the Beginning of another!​



*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto stood from his chair quickly bringing his Hokage headwear down slowly letting it fall to his back.  The Kazekage looked at Naruto.

?What is it?  That isn?t the face of a proud Leader.? Gaara spoke.  Naruto returned Gaara?s gaze with a somewhat blank look.

?We have to evacuate this stadium immediately.  We have to secure those who are recovering from the exam and I need every Sand Shinobi and Leaf Shinobi to take guard on the walls!?

?Wh-wha?? Gaara tried to mutter.

?The Cloud Village is here? for the scroll.?

[/chpt]

New Chapter:  The Battle to Save Lives.

Naruto walked through the forest on the outer realms of Konoha taking precaution and keeping an eye out on anything odd.  A few Konoha and Sand Shinobi were on the outpost as well.  

The day seemed relatively calm, with the occasional sparrow flying through the air or Hawk swooping down on its prey; nothing out of the ordinary.  Naruto was preparing to disperse himself and gave a few last minute orders to one of the Leaf Shinobi.

?You are to report to Oturan Ikamuzu in two hours. ?  Naruto said before forming a seal at his chest.  He stopped for a moment and looked at a clearing in the trees.  The leaves rustled from what felt like vibrations.  Naruto couldn?t see anything so he immediately leapt into the tree tops and balanced himself evenly on the top point of the massive tree.  It looked like a swarm of locusts were clearing the overpass into Konoha?s Village boundary.  Thousands of Ninja, it seemed.  Naruto felt a lump form in his throat.

_ The exams!_

Naruto quickly retreated from the trees back to the forest ground.  He formed seal and spoke loudly.

?Everyone prepare for battle!?  

The Shinobi all nodded and took a defensive stance.

A cloaked Shinobi appeared in front of Naruto.

?Hokage-sama you should report to the Exams and allow yourself to know of the situation.  I just scouted the enemy and they are ninja of the Cloud.? The ninja spoke swiftly and in haste.

?Oturan? you are sure??  	

?Yes, Hokage-sama.  You are not the only one with great speed.?  Oturan bowed his head to the Hokage.  Naruto looked at him.  He was the same height and build as the Hokage and beneath his mask, of what the Hokage could see were a pair of ice blue eyes that furrowed under white eyebrows.    His grey ninja garments made him blend into the shadows like the night.  This is rightfully why he became known as Konoha?s Night Shadow along with the fact that he too possessed speed equal to the Hokage?s wind release transportation.  

Naruto saw a ninja erupt from the clearing.  Oturan quickly turned, already having a seal formed.

?Fuuton:  Ken Joutei!?  Oturan yelled and immediately slashed his right arm into the air.  In a blur of speed the attacking ninja?s body seemed to leave its original form and become two parts of one whole as his body detached from itself.

?HOKAGE!  NOW!?  Oturan yelled.  The Hokage immediately disappeared in a cloud of smoke.  Oturan turned to the battle.

?BRING IT ON!?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice. This is getting really good.


----------



## Teller1 (Nov 27, 2009)

====New Update ====

​


*Spoiler*: __ 





Gaara quickly rose to his feet, as did Tsunade.

?Fushi, take Tsunade home!? Naruto ordered. The Black Op nodded and lead Tsunade from the booth.

?What do you mean?? Gaara asked demandingly.  Naruto looked at the Kazekage.

?We are about to be in a war.?  Naruto spoke in haste, ?Sasuke.?

Sasuke immediately appeared at Naruto?s side.

?I heard everything, Naruto.  What should we do??  Sasuke questioned.

?We need to get everyone out of this arena!?   Naruto spoke in authority, ? And let all the Jounin know of the situation.?  

?Ok?  Sasuke said and immediately disappeared.  Naruto looked at the Kazekage. 

?Grab on to my arm.?  Naruto said.

?Huh, why?? 

?Gaara, there is no time for that, just do it!?  Naruto ordered.  Gaara seeing the urgency in his voice and understanding his fear grabbed a hold of arm.  Naruto formed a seal and meditated for a few moments.  Gaara began to feel a sudden urge sweep over his body as if wind were surrounding him in a vortex.  His vision blurred for a moment and when he regained it he was standing in Naruto?s office, where another Naruto sat at the Hokage?s desk going through paper work.

?You really know how to manage your time.?  Gaara laughed.  Naruto smiled and dispersed the clone sitting at the desk.  He walked to the desk and rummaged through some paper work.  

?They are after the Kinshi scroll.?  Naruto said as he lifted up a book sitting on the desk.  He picked up a sheet of paper that looked as though it was a map.  

?What is that??  Gaara questioned.

?I have to get this to Hinata.  We are getting married next week, and with all the commotion that has been going on, and what is about to happen I have to make sure she is safe!  This is a map to the Konoha Safe House.?  Naruto explained.  He rolled up the parchment and winked at Gaara.

?I?ll be right back? he said and I a flash he was gone.  Gaara stood in the empty room, still some what in disbelief at was happening.  He pressed his finger to his ear.

?Rizu? Has the leaf let you know? ok? Guard our Genin with everything you have? take Zetsubou to the infirmary? ok? you have you orders.?  Gaara spoke before releasing his finger from his ear.  

He walked to the window of the Hokage?s office and opened it to the city, jumping to the ledge.  

?I have to go back to the arena.?  Gaara spoke to himself.  He leapt from the ledge but a hand grabbed him and pulled him back in.  

?I have a faster way.?  Came the voice of Naruto, ?Our front line has done a fine job at holding them off but most are bypassing them.  Otruran is still fighting.  I had more clones dispersed hopefully to hold them off until I can get the Kinshi scroll moved.  Sai erupted into the room.

?Hokage we must move the scroll.?  Sai said earnestly.

?Right? Naruto nodded.  He grabbed the Kazekage?s arm and held a seal with his hand.  

?Do what you must Sai.  Hide the scroll.?  Naruto said before disappearing with Gaara once more.

Gaara stood still for a moment once they reappeared in the Hokage stand at the arena.

?I think I will walk from now on.?  Gaara spoke.  Naruto?s focus didn?t lighten up.  He looked around the arena and saw that everyone had been safely evacuated.  

?Their here!?  Naruto said removing his Hokage?s hat completely from his body.  Gaara nodded and turned to the top portion of the arena.  Their stood four men cloaked in black.  Naruto knew who they where from their smell.

?Zetsu, Kisame, Deidara and Kabuto.? Naruto spoke.  Kabuto laughed.

?I am glad you ssssso remember ussss, Hokage-sssaama.?

Naruto spit on the ground in a disrespectful manner towards Kabuto and leapt over the railing to the field below.

He landed with grace as his cloak fell into place from the jump.  He peered up to the top of the arena and looked at the men.  Kabuto smiled sinisterly and leapt from the ledge landing a good two hundred feet from Naruto.  Gaara quickly leapt to the side of his friend, both staring at Kabuto.  The three remaining men jumped to his side all smiling.  Naruto breathed deeply and spoke.

?So? after Madara was dealt with? it became knowledge that YOU, Kisame, and YOU Deidara were still alive.  But I still was curious as to how, seeing how you were decapitated by the Raikage and his brother, Kisame.  And you killed yourself when fighting with Sasuke, Deidara.?  Naruto asked in more of an informing manner that they had already been beaten by their past.  Kisame showed his shark-like teeth.

?It takes more that a removal of a false head to kill me.  The rest is history.?

?Well I can?t see how the Raikage would work with you after you tried to kill his own brother.?  Naruto spoke again.

?After the Haichibi attacked Konoha, he became his own brother?s enemy.  But his hatred for Sasuke has never been laid to rest.?   Kisame said laughing.  Naruto gave him a disgusted look and looked to Deidara whom smiled.

?You can never destroy art!?  Deidara smirked.  Naruto gritted his teeth.

?None of you will live past today.  You have brought the Cloud and the Leaf to war.  But you have waged war against us in a time when two countries have come together for their exams? so today you fight two nations!?  Naruto said.  Kabuto lifted his scale-like hands and formed a seal.

?Noo, today we dessstroy two nationsss.?

Naruto and Gaara formed a hand seal.

?We will see!?  Naruto said with his eyes furrowed.​


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice! Liking this more and more.


----------



## jan lee (Dec 2, 2009)

more please


----------



## Teller1 (Dec 3, 2009)

==== New Update ====​


*Spoiler*: __ 




"Indeed we shall!"  Kabuto spoke again, this time in a deeper tone.

"KAGE BUNSHIN NO JUTSU!"  Naruto yelled.  Immediately a cloud appeared around Naruto and Gaara, once it settled a multitude of Gaara and Naruto clones appeared around the Kage's.  Gaara looked at Naruto with a cocked eyebrow.

"You hinged your clones?"  He asked.  Naruto smiled at him and shrugged.

"Pathetic!"  Kabuto said smirking, "I don't have time to sit around and waste toying with you Kage's!  I will leave my fellow brothers here to do that!"  

Kabuto immediately vanished appearing to seep into the ground.  The remaining Akatsuki stood their ground each smirking at the Kage's and the clones.  

"I will create by you the world's biggest master-piece!"  Deidara yelled as he reached into his pockets and allowed his hands to begin to feed them self's of the chakra clay.  Kisame pulled Samehada from its resting place and allowed it to take its true form.  It's wraps fell and the white needle like structures begin to quiver in and out as though it were breathing.  

Naruto took note of Zetsu who didn't quite look like his former self.  The first obvious difference was the full dark face.  Instead of the black and white, it had fully developed into a lighter shade of black.  

_Hmm.. _ Naruto thought to himself _ Samehada is already draining my chakra.  That is the first thing we must take care of!_ 

Naruto formed a seal and immediately dispersed the clones except two.  Gaara looked at Naruto questioningly once again.


"My clones won't last against Samehada.  I don't need to waist the chakra." Naruto said looking at his remaining shadow clones.  The two clones formed and disappeared.   Naruto looked at the remaining men who all stood at the ready to fight.

"Why are you guys doing this?"  Gaara asked, "Why would you wage war against the two strongest nations?"  

Kisame smirked, " For that exact reason...  to bring down you down off your pedestals, so that you will always remember Akatsuki controls the ninja world!" 

Naruto's eyes widened.

"The Cloud is in the city, fighting the jounin.  We don't have time for both of us to fight them.  Gaara you must go to the city and aid the jounin fighting!"  Naruto said to his friend and fellow Kage. 

"Naruto, you can't take all three of these guys on by yourself!"  Gaara rebuked Naruto.  Naruto turned back to the Akatsuki.

"I don't see guys... I see monsters.  And I can handle them."  Naruto said confidentially.  He formed a seal and closed his eyes.  when he reopened them they had transformed into his golden wide-pupiled sage eyes.  Gaara nodded and formed a seal, a cloud of sand surrounded him and he immediately disappeared inside.  

"That wasn't very wise of you, Hokage."  Zetsu spoke.  He stepped from the group of men and began to shed his coat.  His venus-fly trap guards began to stretch out become a cap draped around his body.

"You underestimate us.  You never had the privilege to fight all three of us, as a team.  Don't forget Madara Uchiha handpicked us from the dark.  You can't truly believe you will defeat us?"  he asked.  Naruto smiled slightly.

"Well Madara is dead ... so I guess that means he wasn't a very good judge in character?"  He spoke as he removed a tagged kunai from his belt.

Zetsu immediately disappeared into the ground.

_  He can move where there is earth!_  Naruto thought to himself.  He immediately jumped into the air.  As soon as his feet left the earth a plant like structure closed its mouth around the area where the Hokage once stood.  Out of the corner of Naruto's eyes he saw a blur.  

Deidara jumped into the air and opened his hands, small bird like creations where sitting in his hands.  He immediately threw them at the Hokage.  Naruto spun his kunai around his hand and hurtled it Kisame, who knocked it into the wall.  An explosion erupted around Naruto as the birds detonated.  

Deidara landed swiftly to the ground as Zetsu began to reform from the earth.  They both smirked.

"Guess he wasn't that strong."  Deidara bragged, "Sasuke gave me more of a run than that."

"We haven't started running yet!"  came the voice of Naruto.  Both men spun around to see Naruto standing by the wall where his kunai had pierced the cement.  

"What?  How?"  Deidara blurted.  Kisame dashed towards Naruto and swung his sword forwards.

"SAMEHADA, IT IS FEEDING TIME!"  Kisame yelled as he thrusted Samehada forward and the creature opened its mouth, waiting to taste its next victim.  

Naruto ducked to the ground as Samehada struck the wall, he could feel his chakra's draining.  

_ this isn't going to work!_  Naruto thought.  he kicked Kisame in the gut and sent him flying backwards.  Samehada quickly stretched outs its handle and wrapped itself around Kisame's arm.  When Kisame landed Samehada retracted to its normal size.   All three men stood side by side, each staring at the Hokage, who's breathing was deepening.  

"NOW BROTHERS!  HIS BREATHING HAS DEEPENED!"  Zetsu yelled.   All three men dashed towards Naruto.  Naruto looked at them as they quickly approached him.  

_ Okay, got to go all out._ Naruto thought.   he formed a seal.

"RASENGA-"  He stopped quickly as an ice shaft erupted from the ground in front of the men.   "What?"  Naruto blurted out.  The three men where quickly brought to a halt as four other ice pillars formed around them blocking them in.

"What is this?!"  they all began to scream.  Suddenly a small ninja figure appeared on top of the pillars.

"I am Sunoco, Minato!  how dare you attack the Hokage!"  he yelled.  "That won't go unpunished!"  

Minato formed a series of seals and brought his right arm down, gripping his left and on his forearm.

"FUTON: KEN JOUTEI!"  Minato yelled.  He jumped from the pillar and sliced his arm across the top.  The top of the pillar shifted and began to fall to the ground on top of the Akatsuki.  Minato gracefully landed next to Naruto.   Naruto looked Minato anger filled his eyes.

"Minato LEAVE NOW!  This is too dangerous!"  Naruto commanded.  minato perked an eyebrow to Naruto.

"And fighting Shinratsu was a walk in the park?"  he asked.  Naruto furrowed his eyebrow.  

"Good point... we fight together as a team, you got it?  The one with the sword is the most dangerous because that sword of his drains chakras."  Naruto stated.  An explosion erupted from the ice pillars.  Naruto quickly directed his attention to ice flying through the air.  He looked back at Minato.

"Senpai, I can fight him.  My chakra's replenish themselves almost instantaneously."  Minato point out.  

"You're right, but that isn't the only thing that makes him deadly.  He is known as the Beast with no tails for a very good reason!"  Naruto pointed out.  " Let's fight together!"  

Minato looked at the men as the emerged from the ruins ice pillars he had created.

"Lets take them down, Senpai!"


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2009)

NNice! Though isn't that kinda cheap giving Minato that ability?


----------



## jan lee (Dec 6, 2009)

great work mate, i will keep coming back for more


----------



## Teller1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> NNice! Though isn't that kinda cheap giving Minato that ability?



Well... i gave it to him in the last story, but we will begin to see some side effets of Minato's abilities that he has been free-balling with.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, or else he'd be kinda overpowered, making everything a breeze.


----------



## Teller1 (Dec 9, 2009)

==== New Update ====




*Spoiler*: __ 





Minato formed a seal at his chest, excitement rushed through his body, he hadn?t gotten to fight along with Naruto in a very long time, and the rush gave him enough energy to want to take on all three men.  Minato looked at Naruto who was kneeling with a hand seal in place, meditating.  

?Senpai, this isn?t the time for that!?  Minato urged as he looked back at the three men who began dashing towards them.  Naruto didn?t say a word.  Minato?s eyes went into a panic of looking back and forth between the oncoming men and the Hokage.  As the men approached closer Minato noticed Naruto changing the seal, interlocking his pinky and index finger and opening the remainder.  

 Deidara opened his palm and released a handful of his white clay birds.  The birds dashed quickly towards Minato and the hokage.  Minato formed a seal, but Naruto was already in front of him with a handful of shuriken.  He skillfully threw the shuriken into each of the oncoming birds, detonating each of them.

?Let?s do this!?  Naruto said jumping into the air.  Minato quickly followed him.  

?Minato, now!?  Naruto ordered.  Minato immediately nodded his head and formed a seal.  

?Koori: HEI!?  Minato yelled.



Sasuke leapt from the ledge he was on, to the roof top of a nearby building. He quickly ducked under a flying kunai and swiftly threw a shuriken into the neck of the ninja who had just attacked him.  The ninja fell over, lifeless.  Sasuke barely had time to glory in his victory when another three shinobi took the fallen ninja?s place.  

Sasuke formed a seal and muttered a few words; a gigantic fireball erupted from his mouth and consumed all three ninja, only leaving ashes in their place.

He quickly jumped back from the heat and stood up, scanning the city.  He could see Ninja?s battling it out on the city roofs, city walls and streets.  

_ Why are they attacking us?_ Sasuke wondered.  He unsheathed his sword that was neatly strapped to his back.  He closed his eyes and focused his breathing.  When he opened them, three black tomoe resting on red irises took the place of his black eyes.  

His eyes scanned the battlefield and caught the shimmer of each forehead protector and began to separate between the leaf, sand and cloud.  He leapt from the top of the building towards the ground to begin aiding his comrades and ally?s.  A movement caught his eye and he quickly turned to see a white snake racing towards him.  He quickly maneuvered his body and used his sword to slash threw its head.  He landed swiftly on the ground only to have another snake gain the upper hand and wrap itself around Sasuke?s torso.  He struggled to get released from its grip only to have it tighten around him.
?Troublesssomme? isssn?t it??  came a hiss from the shadows.  Sasuke turned his head to see a cloaked figure walk from the dark.  Its black tiny and red decorated clouds immediately distinguished it as Akatsuki.  

?Who are you??  Sasuke ordered.  The cloaked figure stopped.  And with a hand placed it to his chest, its white texture and scales sent a shiver down Sasuke?s spine.

?I am hurt, Ssssasuke Uchiha.  We sssstudied sside-by-ssside with Orochimaru, yet you can?t recognize my chakra with all of your Sssharingan abilitiesss.? Came the voice once more.  The cloaked figure reached up and removed the hood protecting his identity.   Sasuke?s brow furrowed.

?Kabuto?  I thought I smelled a rat!?  Sasuke said trying to loosen the grip of the white snake.  Kabuto walked closer to Sasuke, removing a small scapula from his robe.  He stepped within arms reach of Sasuke and reached forward.

?Your eyes are mine!?  He yelled.  Sasuke closed his eyelids.

?You really think you can take them that easily??  Sasuke spoke with a hint of anger in his voice.   He shot his eyes open to reveal his Mangekyou Sharingan swirling in his eyes.  A blue aura covered his body as the snake began to scream in pain as electricity erupted around Sasuke?s being.  The snake fell to the ground and shriveled up to single white scale.  

Kabuto smiled.

?Ah, yes! The power of the Mangekyou Sharingan is before me!? Kabuto scowled.  Sasuke quickly sent his fist forward and buried it into Kabuto?s face.  He immediately disappeared in a cloud of smoke.  

?Don?t stand before me with a clone, my eyes can see through such weak jutsu?s.?  Sasuke growled.  From the same darkness that the clone walked from, Kabuto walked out of the darkness.  He smiled at Sasuke, his teeth jagged and his face disfigured with white scales pockets formed all over his face and his eye sockets narrowed like a snakes.  

?Ssssasssuke Uchiha!?  Kabuto spoke softly, almost the same sound as Orochimaru?s voice, Sasuke noted.    He leaned down and picked up his sword that had fallen after the white snake attacked him and sheathed it.  

?Kabuto you will regret coming here!?  Sasuke said confidentally.

?And why do you sssay that??  Kabuto said raising a scaly eyebrow.

?Because..?  Sasuke said, he reached up and unbuttoned the ANBU cloak that surrounded his body, letting it fall to the ground, sending a small shockwave of dust around Sasuke.

?I am going to pull every one of Orochimaru?s scales from your body, one-by-one!?  Sasuke said furrowing his brow and leapt towards him


----------



## Teller1 (Dec 15, 2009)

==== New Update ==== 

: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto landed on the top of the gigantic ice wall that Mianto had formed.  The three Akatsuki looked like small animals from the height they were at.  Naruto formed a seal and held his hand out, focusing his eyes.  

?Deidara, take care of that eye sore!?  Kisame said, almost ordering him.  Deidara gave Kisame a somewhat strange look before nodding his hands and placing his hands into his side pockets of chakra clay.   He smiled as he pulled them back out and formed a seal.

?Let?s see how it stands against my C2 Dragon, Shi Tsu Doragon!?  Deidara yelled.  He opened the mouths on his hands and clay began erupting out in a large amount, dumping itself into a larger pile of clay.  

Naruto looked down at the white mass of clay.

?Minato be on the look out.  That is a pile of explosive clay that almost killed Sasuke.?  Naruto explained.  Minato nodded his head and looked back.

?We need to take them out one at a time, and we need to start with?? Naruto was interrupted as he felt something move behind him.  He quickly turned to see Zetsu jumping over his head, forming a seal.

Naruto quickly jumped towards Zetsu thrusting the rasengan he had formed in his hand into Zetsu?s gut.

?RASENGAN!?  He yelled as the ball made contact with Zetsu, but passed right through him.  

_ Darn it, a clone _ Naruto thought, dispersing the rasengan and flipping his body around in the air to look back at Minato.  A white dragon?s head rose over the edge of the ice pillar with Deidara standing on top of it.  

?MINATO, JUMP!?  Naruto yelled.  Minato turned to see the dragon opening its mouth as a smaller looking dragon filled it.  Once Naruto realized Minato wasn?t going to jump in time he quickly held out his hand and formed a rasengan.  Minato turned to begin to jump off the pillar, but the dragon?s head moved with him.  

The smaller dragon exploded from the larger?s mouth like a missile.  Minato threw up his arms in defense as he heard the screech of the rocketing bomb.

?RASENGAN BAKUHA!?  Naruto yelled.  Minato heard an explosion and he removed his arms from their cover.  Naruto was standing in front of him with his arm held out and a cloud of smoke billowing in mid air.  Naruto quickly turned to him and grabbed his arm.

?Hurry!?  Naruto yelled running down the side of the pillar as the ice began to crack underneath them.  
Naruto saw two shadows move to the side of them.  He quickly looked to see two dragon missiles shooting towards them.  He formed a dual cross.

?Kage Bunshin No Jutsu!?  He yelled, two clones appeared and jumped in front of the missiles causing them to detonate.  Minato and Naruto flipped to the ground swiftly, turning to see the ice pillar shattering to small shards of ice and liquid.  

Kisame was the first to dash towards the two shinobi, bringing his sword into the air.  Samehada was in its full form, baring all its sharp teeth like structures.  As he neared Minato and Naruto they began to feel the drain on their chakras.  They both jumped backwards, avoiding the blades attack.  Deidara was the next to attack sending another dragon missile hurtling at the duo of shinobi.


The blast split Naruto and Minato up, sending both in different directions.  Naruto was sent into the air hurtling out of control from the blast.

_ I have to get it together? _  Naruto thought to himself.  

Minato stood from the ground and looked up at Naruto who had just gained control of himself and began to descend to the ground.  Minato turned to see Kisame and Deidara both flying towards him, in attack.  Minato turned back to Naruto who had just landed on the ground and formed a seal; he began to mouth a jutsu when suddenly two gigantic jaw-like structures clamped around Naruto and disappeared into the ground.

?SENPAI!?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow. I cant wait for the next one!


----------



## jan lee (Dec 22, 2009)

we want more pls


----------



## Animus (Jan 25, 2010)

Just read through the prequel and this FF. Very fantastic, I really like where this is going. Minato's "instant chakra regeneration" has me very worried (it reeks of OP and breaks the rules, without consequences), but I'm hooked. Can't wait to see where Minato and Mai's relationship goes, too.


----------



## Cloud 9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow Segare, Kakashi's son was awesome, he has the spitting character of his father.


----------



## YondaimeNamikaze (Feb 15, 2010)

Moar FanFic pleaseee
Its awesome man keep it up 
I have just read both of your FF and they rule, so don't stop


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey everyone how are ya'll!  I lost inspiration for a while, sorry about that!  but i'm writing again, and i'm feeling pretty good!  You may notice a change in my writing, i read somewhere that said it was stupid to write a English story but use Japanese names for the jutsu's and such, and after thinking it over i had to agree.  so instead of the different Japanese names they will be in english.  All except some of the simple names like the rasengan, chidori and ken joutei, things like that i feel are acceptable.  but just let me know what ya'll think!  if you guys like it better with the japanese correct terms with the jutsu's i have no reservation doing so.  =)   Anyways with no further ado, the newest update!

====New Update====


*Spoiler*: __ 





Minato?s eyes widened in shock when he saw the giant, jaw-like, structures close quickly around Naruto.  His yells seemed to only echo into nothingness as the unknown structure immediately retreated into the ground, with Naruto.  Minato felt his heart sink but his attention was quickly returned to the battle at hand as he saw a white clay like spider jump on his nose.  He formed a seal quickly.

?Ice Release:  Frozen Clone!?  He yelled and instantly a thin layer of chakra infused ice covered the lining of his body and he jumped backwards.  The chakra spider was left on the ice statue of Minato and exploded.  Minato looked at Deidara and Kisame who were right on top of him he quickly formed another seal.

?Ice Release:  Castle Enforcement.?  He yelled!  A giant seal formed around him and ice formed around his body in close proximity and began to expand outward.  The force of the walls movements knocked Kisame and Deidara backwards.  

Kisame looked at the ice barrier. It looked like a solid block of ice that stood about the size of Minato?s first Ice Jutsu.  

?What?s with this kid??  Kisame said angrily.  ?He is beginning to annoy me with all of these Ice Release jutsu's.?  

?He is definitely a skilled young ninja!?  Deidara smirked at Kisame who gave him an evil look.  

?Deidara, just take care of those walls, he is inside of that barrier!?  Kisame said, pointing to the thick wall surrounding Minato.  Deidara looked at him and nodded.

?With pleasure!?  Deidara said opening his hands to reveal chakra clay spewing out and molding into a pile.   The pile began to mold itself into a large serpent looking creation.  

Minato, inside of the thickly enforced barrier began forming a series of seals. _ I hope this works._  Minato thought grabbing his arm, allowing his chakra to flow through.  He was a little amused at how quickly he was beginning to be able to form this jutsu.  He quickly refocused his mind and ran his plan back through his head.

_Right.. I have to take out the one with mouth hands first, I just wonder if I will be able to do *it* and the Ken Joutei at the same time._  He heard some moving around from the outside.  _ I?d better hurry _ He leapt at the wall to his front and sliced through it easily with his right arm.

As the wall opened some more, Minato leapt from the inside of the ice barrier and immediately started his onslaught.  He saw the white serpent and immediately deduced that it was one the art guys creations.  Deidara?s eyes widened and a smile crept across his face.   _ I have to make sure it doesn't detonate!_

?BAD MOVE, PUNK!? Deidara yelled, ? C2:  Large Serpent Destruction!?  The serpent launched towards Minato quickly.  Minato formed a one hand seal.

?Ice Release:  Prison Cocoon.?  Minato yelled.  Ice immediately shot around the serpent and thickened quickly.  Minato ran down the side of the frozen creation, running the edge of his fingers  down the ice.  Deidara gritted his teeth!

?You PUNK!?  He yelled forming a seal.  The ice began to crack and only crumbled to a pile of ice shards.  Minato jumped at Deidara raising his right arm into the air.

?WIND RELEASE:  KEN JOUTEI!?  He yelled.

?BRING IT!?  Deidara yelled.  Kisame quickly side-stepped in front of Deidara and raised Samehada.  

?Don?t be a fool, Deidara!?  He said swinging the blade at Minato.  Minato quickly placed his hand in a supine position.  The air filled with a loud screech as Minato's jutsu made contact with Samehada.
Samehada began to screech as well, blue liquid began to pulsate from its scales.  Kisame looked oddly at Samehada.  
_ Why isn't he sucking up the chakra's?_ Kisame thought to himself.  Samehada still screeched from the blade as it continued to cut through its scales.  Deidara began to form a series of seals.  

"Keep him there for one moment, Kisame!"  Deidara ordered, "I'll finish this NOW!"

Kisame quickly jumped away from Minato as he continued to pierce Samehada's scales.  _ I can't let him pierce Samehada!_ Minato and Deidara were caught off guard with Kisame's move, but Minato's hand continued its follow through as it sliced through the air, right across Deidara.

Deidara stood for a moment, staring in surprise.  Minato stared at him, waiting for the next move.  Blood began to trickle down from the middle of Deidara's face.  He was still in shock as he lifted his right hand and touched the blood.   His eyes went to Kisame.

"You...you..."  he sputtered but only blood came from his mouth.  Minato formed a seal.

"Ice Release:  Vapor Crystalization!"  Minato shouted.

"Basst..."  Deidara tried to speak one more time but icicles erupted from his body.  He cringed as blood dripped from each tip.  Minato finished the seal and Deidara's body collapsed to the ground, lifeless.  Minato stood up, somewhat out of breath.  

_My chakra is almost gone, but I did it.  I was able to implant some traces of my chakra into him when I sliced through him.  Better wait a few moments while my chakra replenishes itself.  I will just have to use Ken Joutei once more against that sword.  It apparently can't suck chakra while experiencing pain... And I will cause it extreme pain!_  He thought looking at Kisame.  Samehada was making its usual noises.  

"He has began to drain your chakra's again,"  Kisame said raising Samehada to his face, examining the sword.  "The last bit of Deidara's chakra should give Samehada his last boost.  So he should be feeling fine for round 2 if you're ready to go.  Now that I know of your _Ken Joutei_ I will be able to counter it a little better next time."  Kisame said with an evil laughter, "You've only began to see Samehada's abilities!"

  Minato still breathed deeply trying to relax his breathing.

_Why isn't my chakra replenishing itself?_  Minato wondered in fear.  He felt something begin to stir in his insides.  Something quickly filled his throat.  He doubled over and began to cough, blood poured from his mouth.

_What is happening?_  Minato's mind was screaming! 

Kisame raised Samehada into the air. 

"Get em while their down!"  he yelled as he slashed the sword towards Minato.


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Didn't get any feedback from the last update so i guess i will continue this format! lol 

====New Update====







*Spoiler*: __ 




Minato looked at Kisame who was bringing the sword down on top of him.  Suddenly an explosion from the left caught Minato?s attention also.

?Rasengan Bakuha!?  

Kisame?s immediately looked to the direction of the shout, a reddish spinning disc looking jutsu that was rocketing towards him.  Immediately Kisame pulled back his blade and back flipped away from the jutsu.   Kisame looked at the smoke and dust that filled the air to his right.  His eyes furrowed as it began to clear and he saw Naruto standing with a red cloak around his body and three chakra tails bubbling from behind him.  Beside him laid Zetsu.  Naruto?s eyes were full of anger.  

Minato smiled at the sight of the Hokage still alive.  The battlefield began to blur as Minato could feel himself losing conscious.  

_ What? is wrong? with me?  Am?I?.dy?ing?_ Minato thought to himself as his eyes shut and he fell to the ground.  

Naruto quickly dashed to Minato?s side, Kisame stood back still in disbelief.  Naruto formed a dual cross.

?Shadow Clone Jutsu.?  Immediately a clone appeared, grabbed young Minato and disappeared from the battle field in a quick run.  Kisame looked at Naruto.

?Finally I will have a one-on-one battle with the Kyubbi? with no interruptions.?  Kisame said grinning.  Naruto smirked at him, his bijuu chakra still cloaked around him.  Kisame raised an eyebrow.

?I am curious as to how you escaped Zetsu?s ?Life Drain Spore? Tech??  Kisame questioned, ?It should have drained you of every ounce of chakra you had.?  

Naruto didn?t seem amused by the question.

?I?m done talking with the Akatsuki.?  Naruto said firmly.  Kisame laughed.

?Have it your way? Hokage.?  

Kisame quickly jumped at Naruto flaring Samehada, who was excited to once again be near a Bijuu of such great chakra.  It began to quickly inhale any chakra Naruto was letting out.

Naruto side stepped on of his swipes and continued to dodge his continuing attacks. 

_Hmm?  At this rate he will eat every ounce of chakra I have. _  Naruto thought for moment, _ And I will give to him_ Kisame jumped at Naruto raising Samehada once again. Naruto closed his eyes and formed a seal, releasing one of the clones he had sent out earlier, who had been gathering natural energy.  He flared his eyes open, his pupils mixed between the Kyubbi and Sage.  He stretched out his right hand and grabbed Samehada as it neared him.  Naruto could feel the Natural energy expelling from his body quickly.  He closed his eyes and released the natural energy from his body through his hand.  Samehada was gladly engulfing the energy.  Kisame smiled.  

?You think your tough because you _think_ you can hold back Samehada! Don?t get cocky, he is even stronger now!?  Kisame said joyfully.  He raised Samehada again.

?NOW YOU DIE, HOKAGE! WATER RELEASE:  GREAT SHARK TOOTH SWORD!?

Naruto smiled.

?Look again, Kisame.?  

Kisame felt the sword jerk; he quickly looked at Samehada who had straightened itself out.  The sword began to turn a grayish color and its movement began to stiffen.

?What did you do??  Kisame yelled as he watched the sword turn into a stone, each scale had flattened out and the mouth of the blade had taken on the appearance of a frog.  A crack began to form at the base of the sword near the handle and quickly spread across its surface.  

?RASENGAN!?  Naruto yelled.  Kisame turned to see Naruto already less than a foot away from him with a spiraling blue energy sphere in his right palm, no time to react.  Naruto thrusted his hand forward and connected directly with the middle of Kisame?s chest.  Kisame felt the sphere begin to tear at his chest cavity.  

?AHH? He yelled as the sphere continued to tear away at his cells.  Naruto released his hand and the rasengan grew engulfing Kisame?s entire body.  The stone sword fell from Kisame?s grip and shattered over the ground as the rasengan began rocketing itself and Kisame into the nearby stadium wall.  

Naruto stood still for a moment as the smoke cleared and Kisame?s lifeless body fell to the ground.  Naruto calmed the Kyubbi chakra and sealed it back inside of himself.

_ I?m going to make sure they are dead this time. _  Naruto thought walking to Deidara?s body first and placing a tag on it.  When he released the seal Deidara?s body began to seemingly evaporate into nothing. _ Shino?s bugs are pretty special _ Naruto thought to himself.  He continued to Kisame?s body and did the same.  He went to Zetsu?s and placed the tag on the body.  When he released the seal the body just disappeared in a cloud of smoke instead of the normal way.

?Darn it.  That wasn?t the real Zetsu.?  Naruto said.  _ Zetsu is a complete mystery.  We need more information on him._ 

Naruto turned from the battlefield. _ No time to worry._

?I have to go check on Minato.?  Naruto began to jump from the ground back to the first row of seats.  He could feel the fatigue from the battle wear on his body as he ran up the flight of stairs and began to head down the hallway to the exit.  

?Crap? that was a little harder than I thought it was going to be.?  Naruto said as he jumped over the entrance gate which had been wrecked from the battling.  Shinobi?s body lay scattered over the roads, Cloud village, Sand Ninja and a few Leaf.  

Naruto was somewhat reluctant to think it, but he was glad that there were more Cloud ninja dead than Leaf or Sand.  He got to the hospital and formed the seal required to pass through the barrier jutsu that the hospital was required to put up in times of battle to protect the wounded and weak.  

?Hang on, Minato.  I?m coming.?

----​
Sasuke dodged the fury of kicks and punches Kabuto threw at him.  Kabuto ducked under Sasuke?s attempt to retaliate, dodging his sword and punches.  Sasuke kicked at Kabuto.  Kabuto blocked the kick and quickly threw a punch at Sasuke connecting his fist with Sasuke?s face.  Sasuke stumbled backwards and held his cheek.

?Come easily, Ssssasssuke!?  Said Kabuto forming a seal, ?I?ve ssspent yearsss now ssstudying over Orochimaru?sss notesss and ssstudying the ussse of the Ssssharingan.  Nothing you will do can defeat me!?  

Sasuke smirked.

?I love how people always think they have the Uchiha figured out.?  Sasuke said regaining his composure.

?You?ve only scratched the surface of my capability!?  He said infusing his chakra into his blade.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice chaps. this is getting good.


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Tsukune Aono said:


> Nice chaps. this is getting good.



Thanks dude!  how do you feel about the layout, did u like the names of the jutsus in their japanese names better?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 5, 2010)

I liked the japanese names, but its a good idea to write the names in English so some people dont get confused


----------



## YondaimeNamikaze (Mar 6, 2010)

Tsukune Aono said:


> I liked the japanese names, but its a good idea to write the names in English so some people dont get confused



Yup I agree with this change 

Also - great updates. This story is ultra mega awesomely cool


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 10, 2010)

====New Update==== 



*Spoiler*: __ 





Sasuke ducked under Kabuto?s scapula blades.  Somehow Sasuke?s sharingans ability to predict was being thrown off and he wasn?t able to react as fast as he normally could.

Kabuto leapt backwards as Sasuke slashed his chidori enhanced blade through the air in an attempt to cut him.  He quickly tossed several shuriken at Sasuke as he landed swiftly with a bow.

Sasuke dodged the shurikens, knocking one out of the air with his sword.  He leapt towards Kabuto forming a seal.

?Fire Release:  Great Fireball Technique!? 

A flaming sphere shot from Sasuke?s mouth, growing in diameter as it neared Kabuto.  Kabuto formed a seal and pressed his hand against the ground.

?Summoning Jutsu: Rashoman!?  

A broad wall with large red spikes along it edges erupted from the ground.  The face of the wall had the image of lion sculpted into it.  Sasuke?s attack collided against the wall with such force that it shook the entire city.  Smoke engulfed the immediate vaccinate blinding both Sasuke and Kabuto.  

Sasuke turned quickly expecting an attack at any moment from Kabuto.  The Rashoman that he had summoned had a chakra barrier also that kept Sasuke from being able to see Kabuto?s chakra past the wall with his sharingan.

_ Darn it.  With this smoke and that wall, I can?t see him. _

?WIND RELEASE:  GREAT BREAKTHROUGH!?  Sasuke heard the words from behind the wall.  

_ Oh crap._ He thought quickly darting off in the opposite way of the wall.  Sasuke could feel the excess wind begin to rustle his clothing and hair.  He heard a thunderous roar and felt the ground shake again as the Rashoman toppled over.  Suddenly all the smoke that had blinded him quickly disappeared as the wind current coming from behind him picked up speed and intensity.  The wind continued to grow with ferocity and knocked Sasuke over, sending him colliding into a building.  Sasuke, pinned against a building, felt the foundation begin to crack.  

_He?s going to level this entire city block! _ Sasuke thought. _ I have to stop him!_

 He closed his eyes tightly and released his inner chakra.  When he opened his eyes his six sided Mangekyou star appeared strongly with a thin blood line running down his cheek.

?AMERATSU?

Sasuke focused his eyes on Kabuto.  A black flame flickered on Kabuto?s left shoulder only to quickly expand consuming his entire left arm.  

Kabuto immediately released his jutsu.  The wind that had pinned Sasuke to the building dispersed and Sasuke fell to the ground, he braced his arms forward and continued to focus his eye on Kabuto.   

?DARN IT!?  Kabuto yelled.  He formed another seal.

?Body Purification Technique.?

Sasuke noticed Kabuto?s eyes turn white. _ What did he just do?_ 

The Ameratsu 	quickly consumed Kabuto?s entire body.  Sasuke closed his eyes and relinquished the black flames.  He opened them only to see Kabuto still standing with no harm done to his body.  Lying before him was an empty burnt shell that the Ameratsu had destroyed.  

?Hmph.. So that?s the jutsu you used.  What a waste of chakra.?  Sasuke laughed.  Kabuto furrowed his brow.   A man emerged from the ground next to him.  Sasuke immediately recognized Zetsu.  He watched as they exchanged words for a few moments before Zetsu disappeared into the ground once again.  Kabuto looked back at Sasuke.

?I wish I could finish this battle but I cannot.  Something more pressing requires my attention.?  Kabuto said forming a seal.  Smoke surrounded him and he disappeared.

Sasuke stood for a moment, somewhat relieved that he had left.  He had attempted to use genjutsu on Kabuto the entire battle but not one of his efforts had worked.  He sheathed his blade.  The simple fact that he could repel genjutsu of Sasuke?s magnitude puzzled him.

_ I still have to find out where he went.  Those two cannot be up to any good._ Sasuke thought as he leapt to the top of a nearby building.  A few battles where still taking place.  Sasuke looked towards the Hokage?s tower.

_ It looks like the majority of the battles have moved to the Hokage?s office.  I bet that is where *they* are heading_

----

Minato was lying in critical condition.  By the time Naruto showed up to the hospital they had already ran many test on him and where only waiting on the final word of the results.  It was hard for him to watch Minato in such a condition.  He had become a little brother to Naruto, and the thought of anything happening to him broke his heart. 

Naruto turned from the viewing room and began to walk to the door.  He wished he could stay, but a battle was being waged outside of the hospital that could destroy the city.  He looked at the doctor.

?Do what you have to do to make sure he is okay!?  

The doctor nodded.

?Yes sir, Hokage.?

Naruto thanked him and formed a seal, immediately disappearing from the room.  The doctor turned to the nurse on duty.

?What are the results from Minato Sunoco?s tests?? 

The nurse?s grimace gave the doctor little hope.  She flipped open the folder.

?They aren?t good.?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 12, 2010)

Great job so far but it's spelled amaterasu.


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Itachifan727 said:


> Great job so far but it's spelled amaterasu.



-.-; ah i apologize... i was pretty sure that is the way i spelled it, but i guess i didnt... i think my Word program automatically changed it, i will have to disable it!  

But its good to see ya again Itachifan! =)


----------



## jan lee (Mar 12, 2010)

great work mate, even though i bookmarked this thread, i didnt know if ud return after last time, good to see you are back, love the new layout, makes it better


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 12, 2010)

Teller1 said:


> -.-; ah i apologize... i was pretty sure that is the way i spelled it, but i guess i didnt... i think my Word program automatically changed it, i will have to disable it!
> 
> But its good to see ya again Itachifan! =)



LOL ,yeah.....was busy trying to figure out my labtop. and playing FF13..


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 12, 2010)

====New Update==== 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Naruto stood on top of the Hokage's tower looking at the battles raging at the base of his office building.  The sand ninja and leaf ninja were vastly outnumbering the cloud, but the cloud ninja were holding their own.  Naruto noticed a change in the lighting.

_What's this?_  Naruto thought.  

"Summoning Jutsu:  Dragon Fuku!"  

_Summoning?_ 

From the ground a white seal appeared, stretching under all the shinobi.  Naruto looked questioningly at the rising surface, wondering what was coming.  A glowing head rose from the seal as did two arms that began to pull itself from the summons. 

 When the seal dimmed a dragon emerged roaring at the shinobi, spreading his wings over the area of shinobi, who all stood in fear gazing at the monster.  It's midnight blue scales pulsated with chakra as its wide head housed two gigantic spiraling horns that wrapped beside its jawbones.  Its crimson red eyes stared at the shinobi and it growled its teeth at the ninja once more. 

"Ninja Art:  Binding Chains!"  screamed one of the shinobi.  Bright glowing chains sprung from the ground and wrapped around the dragon in an attempt to subdue him!  The dragon fell at first only to push himself back up and break the chains.  It opened its mouth.

"Blaze Release:  Torrential Flame!"  the menacing dragons voice boomed.  A flame sparked in his mouth and then exploded with the fury of a raging beast towards the leaf and sand ninja.  Just as the flames reached them a sand covering enclosed over all the shinobi blocking the flames from hurting them.  Naruto looked over to see Gaara standing on a building top manipulating the sand.

_ I had better help, he won't be able to handle that beast by himself._ Naruto thought.  He quickly leapt from the rooftop, grabbing a larger scroll from his back and unraveling it, spreading it across the air.

"Summoning Art: Gamabunta!"  

Naruto bit his thumb, spreading the blood across the scroll.   The parchment began to glow a bright blue color and began to vibrate.  Naruto formed a seal and the scroll exploded in the air.  Naruto grabbed on to the blue flailing cloak that appeared from the summons.  Soon when the smoke cleared Gamabunta was standing in the middle of the city spreading his weight across the buildings in an attempt not to break the buildings.  Naruto stood on top of Gamabunta's head. 

Gaara looked up at him and smiled.

"Bout time you joined the fight"  He said jumping into the air and landing on top of the toad himself.  Naruto smiled as well.

"Well I saw that this may be too rough for you to handle alone!"  Naruto winked at Gaara.  He smiled at Naruto and looked at the dragon.  A cloud shinobi had leapt on its head close to its spiraling horns.

"Hokage, the Raikage sends his regards to your village!"  he shouted at Naruto.  The Hokage smiled from Gamabunta's head.  

"I'll be sure to send the Raikage my regards with your remains!"  Naruto replied, " Gaara take care of the shinobi on the ground.  Gamabunta and I are going to fight this thing from the village."  
Naruto handed Gaara a tagged kunai. 

"Take this and I will return using it!"  Naruto stated as Gaara placed the kunai into his back pouch.  

"Gotcha, Naruto!  You guys take care of that over-sized lizard."  Gaara said leaping from Gamabunta and manipulating his sand in order to slow his fall to the ground.  

"Let's do it, Gamabunta!"  Naruto said.  Gamabunta leaped at the Dragon which raised its claws to attack.  Gamabunta formed a seal and disappeared behind the Dragon.  He grabbed the dragons wings and tossed him into the air towards the edge of the city.  

The dragon spun wildly into air, the shinobi still hanging to its head.  Naruto and Gamabunta jumped into the air, forming a seal.

"Fire Release:  Toad Water Bullet!"  They cried in unison.  A water sphere shot from Gamabunta's mouth and smashed into the Dragon's stomach knocking him into the forest past the city walls.  

"Gamabunta, hold on, I'm not sure how this will work!"  Naruto said forming a seal.

"Wind Release:  Graceful Movement!"  Naruto yelled pulling a tag from his pouch and sticking it to Gamabunta's head. 

They both disappeared and reappeared right outside the city walls.  Gamabunta staggered for a moment, dizzy from the jutsu.  Naruto staggered to keep balance on his head.

"Naruto, you need to warn someone before you pull out a jutsu of that caliber."  he said finally gaining his ground again.  The Dragon stood up from the tree rubble that he had fell into and looked at Naruto and Gamabunta. 

"You fools...  I, Fuku, Prince of all Dragons, will just destroy your entire village!"  he yelled. 

"We shall see!"  Gamabunta yelled, " Toad Sword Beheading!"  

Gamabunta leapt at Fuku slashing his blade at his neck.  His blade collided with the Dragon's neck but did not penetrate the scales.  Fuku growled and stared at Gamabunta.

"Your blade cannot pierce my scales."  Fuku hissed, elbowing Gamabunta before pivoting on his forelegs and kicking Gamabunta in the side.  

Gamabunta braced his right arm on the ground and swung himself around to catch his balance.

"BLAZE RELEASE:  DRAGON'S JUDGMENT!"  Fuku yelled, the shinobi on his head formed a seal also.

"FIRE RELEASE: FLAMES COURSE!"  

Three separate spiraling flames exploded from Fuku's mouth as spinning flames escaped from his shinboi's seal.  Both merged together and shot at Gamabunta.  Naruto saw the jutsu heading their way.

"Gama-"

"I know!"  Gamabunta interrupted.  He caught his balance and jumped into the air away from the attack.  Fuku looked into the air, growling.  Gamabunta sheathed his blade.  

"We need a plan, Hokage."  Gamabunta spoke as they landed back on the ground, both focusing on Fuku and the cloud ninja.  

"I have one!"  Naruto said, "Make him use his blaze release again!"  

"What?   You want to face that again?"  Gamabunta asked.

"Yes!"  Naruto replied.


----------



## jan lee (Mar 16, 2010)

aah, dont stop just there, again nice work, really wana see how this fight turns out.


----------



## Cloud 9 (Mar 16, 2010)

Keep em coming dude.


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 23, 2010)

==== New Update ==== 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Fuku leapt at Naruto and Gamabunta snarling his teeth.  The ninja on top of Fuku formed a seal.

?Fire Release:  Cloaking Dagger!?  He shouted.  Red flames surrounded his hands as he lifted them into the air.  Naruto watched intently at the two approaching opponents.  

?Gamabunta, get ready to fight.?  Naruto said.  Gamabunta nodded his head.  The cloud ninja brought his hands back together and the red flames cloaked his entire body.  Fuku lashed his tail at Gamabunta, who dodged the tail swiftly.  Fuku quickly responded with slash of his right claw.  Gamabunta blocked his claw and punched Fuku across the face.  Fuku fell backwards from the force.  

?My turn!?  The cloud shinobi yelled, leaping from Fuku?s head, as the dragon continued to fall.  The flames around his body spread widely across Naruto?s field of vision.  The ninja smirked as his body disappeared in the flames, and the flames quickly approached Naruto, surrounding the air in front of him and above him. 

?Naruto!?  Gamabunta yelled seeing the flames diameter grow.  Naruto didn?t respond, he closed his eyes leaving his arms at his side.  He remained calmed as the flames intensified.  The cloud shinobi appeared from the flames, behind Naruto, holding a kunai and thrusting it forward.  The kunai reached Naruto?s back quickly.

_ I?VE GOT HIM!_ The shinobi thought.  

Naruto?s hand caught the shinobi?s forearm quickly, spinning his own body around and sending his knee into the shinobi?s abdomen.  The ninja?s eyes widened in pain as Naruto continued grasping the hand with the kunai in it.  He grabbed his stomach and let out a groan of pain.  The flames surrounding the air dispersed.

?Shinobi??  Naruto said forcefully, ?What is your name?? 

The ninja peered into the Hokage?s eyes.

?Teikemaru.?  He said, furrowing his brow, ?The one who will kill you!?  

Naruto smirked.  

?For a claim so great you haven?t shown me that you have the ability to even scratch my forehead protector.?  Naruto said pointing his right thumb to the leaf emblem on his head.  

Teikemaru reached his free hand into his right pouch and revealed another kunai.  He quickly jabbed it at Naruto?s throat.  Naruto leaned to the side, dodging the blade, bringing his right foot across the ninja?s face, sending him flying threw the air.  

Fuku caught Teikemaru in the air and turned to Gamabunta and Naruto, snarling his teeth.

?You insolent toads!?  He growled, ?I will show you my true power.?  

?BLAZE RELEASE:  BURNING UNIVERSE? Fuku yelled opening his mouth, flames escaped from the back of his throat as a red sphere began to resonate and small lines began orbiting around the growing sphere.  

?Naruto.?  Came Gamabunta?s worried voice, ?Can you feel the chakra coming from that thing??

?I can.?  Naruto said calmly.

?You say that as though it doesn?t worry you.?  Gamabunta replied to Naruto.  

Naruto lifted his palms to his chest, pressing them together, forming a seal with his hand.  He quickly followed that seal with a number of other hand signs.  

?Gamabunta? use your strongest water tech against him.?  Naruto said, still forming seals.

?Now??  Gamabunta asked.

?Yes?NOW!?  Naruto said forming the last seal, holding it.

?WATER RELEASE: TOAD?S WATERFALL!?  Gamabunta yelled.  He opened his mouth as water exploded from his mouth.  

The sphere had grown to the size of Fuku?s head.  His eyes began to glow a brighter crimson red as he reached full power.  The flames that escaped from his throat began surrounding the sphere, entwining with the lines that were orbiting the sphere.  

Gamabunta?s attack grew increasingly closer to Fuku and Teikemaru.  Fuku readied his stance, clenching his claws into the ground.  He opened his mouth wider, holding it open only for a second.  He quickly slammed his mouth shut releasing the jutsu towards Gamabunta.  

The jutsu?s quickly collided with a force that sent a sonic boom toppling nearby trees and clearing the ground of grass and any shrubbery.  Naruto stumbled as he continued holding the seal.  

_ What power!_ He thought.  _ This has to work!_  He released the seal and clamped his hands together. 

?Wind Release:  Spinning Vortex!?  Naruto yelled.  The air circulation that the battling attacks had given off began to switch and shift.  Naruto began to see his vortex form along the length of the battle area.  The vortex surrounded Fuku all the way back to Gamabunta and Naruto.  Naruto felt the circulation began to restrict.

_ It?s working!_ Naruto thought, _ It?s sucking the oxygen out of the area inside the vortex._ 

 Fuku?s eyes widened, the flames that were propelling his jutsu were shrinking.  He opened his mouth to expel more flames, but the lack of oxygen in the air stopped him from summoning any more fire.  His breathing also began to shorten.  

?What are they doing, they?ll kill themselves too!? Teikemaru said as his breathing shortened along with Fuku?s.  

Gamabunta could feel the oxygen supply shorten also; luckily being of amphibious nature he could hold his breath for a long time, while exerting force.  His worry was more for Naruto.  

_ What is your plan, Naruto?_ Gamabunta thought to himself forcing the water out from the depths of his being.

Naruto remained focused, his breathing had shortened but he couldn?t afford to lose focus.  Soon Gamabunta?s jutsu was overpowering Fuku?s, sending the sphere that Fuku had created back towards him, his eyes widened in disbelief.  

?Whaa?what??  Fuku managed to say as he watched the water from Gamabunta?s jutsu merge with the sphere as his own blaze had.  He smiled showing his teeth, looking up at Teikemaru.

?You had better retreat.  We will not defeat the Hokage, today.?  Fuku said.  He glared at the oncoming attack; his crimson eyes turned a bright blue. 

Naruto released the wind vortex as the sphere exploded upon contact.  It sent a pillar of energy into the air that disintegrated the ground around the explosion.  Naruto covered his eyes as the bright light became too much for him to gaze upon.  

A few moments later it dimmed and began to shrink into a thin line that disappeared into the sky.  Naruto stood for a moment gazing at the crater in the ground.  

?That was some attack.?  Naruto said walking to the tip of Gamabunta?s face.  Gamabunta focused his eyes on the Hokage.

?How did you know that his attack would turn on him??  He asked Naruto.  Naruto turned to meet Gamabunta?s eye, which was about as large as he was.

?Well I noticed as he was gathering his chakra for it, that it was a very similar attack that I can use when in my tailed-beast form.  I can gather the chakra required for the attack but I have to use another source of chakra to actually send that attack.  When I looked at his attack I assumed it would be his blaze release that gave it momentum.  And using my vortex with a reverse rotation I could suck all the oxygen that his fire would need to stay alive out of the vortex, leaving only your jutsu as a source of momentum, just in the opposite way!?  Naruto said somewhat proud of his explanation.  

Gamabunta looked at Naruto and let out a chuckle.

?You?re too funny, Naruto.?  He laughed, ?Just admit it, you didn?t know and it was all just plain luck!? 

Naruto tensed his muscles, trying not to become angry.  Gamabunta finally managed to stop laughing.

?Nevertheless, if you don?t mind, I will go back the mountain and relax from the battle!?  

Naruto nodded his head and jumped from his gigantic nose, landing swiftly on the ground.

?Thank you, Gamabunta, for your help!  Tell Ma and Paw I will come visit soon!?  Naruto said smiling.

?Indeed, I will.  Also, since I am here??  Gamabunta said as he opened his mouth.  A scroll jumped out and landed at Naruto?s feet.  As Naruto reached down to pick up the scroll Gamabunta continued to speak.

?That is the status of the _job_ you asked them to work on the last time you visited the mountain.?  

?Thanks, Gamabunta!?  Naruto said smiling, ?This is awesome!?  

He placed the scroll behind his back and waived as Gamabunta formed a seal and disappeared.  Naruto turned back to the crater.

?Time to go back to the village.?  He said forming a seal.

?You?re something else, Hokage!?  



​


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 23, 2010)

=== CONTINUED === 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto heard the voice from beyond the crater.  He quickly grabbed a kunai from his side.  

?Who?s there??  Naruto asked, his voice echoed in the emptiness.  Just from behind the crater he saw a figure stand up.  He immediately recognized the ninja?s stature.

?Teikemaru...?  Naruto said, his eyes furrowing.  

Teikemaru laughed.

?What?  You really thought you had defeated me??  He boasted at Naruto.  Naruto let out a sigh.

?Well I was hoping.?  He said rubbing the back of his head, grinning.  His statement made Teikemaru angry.  

?Tell me, Teikemaru, how did you escape that blast??  Naruto asked.  Teikemaru grinned as he stepped towards the crater?s opening, his body blurred for a moment before disappearing and reappearing on the other side, near Naruto.  

Naruto?s eyes widened at seeing him clear the space so quickly.

_ He?s fast.  Was that a flash step?_  He wondered.  Teikemaru lifted A finger to his ear, listening to a transmission coming in.  He removed his finger and smiled at Naruto.

?You?re blessed today, Hokage.  Our mission is complete.?  Teikemaru stated.  Naruto looked at him shocked. 

?What?  What do you mean your mission is complete??  Naruto asked.  Teikemaru turned to walk away and looked back at the Hokage.  

?The Scroll is ours.?  He said smiling while forming a seal, his body blurred once more and disappeared.  Naruto didn?t waste any time wondering about the technique that he had just used.  He quickly formed a seal and disappeared to the Hokage?s tower.  

He looked around the office for signs of destruction but saw none.  He quickly opened the window to see the leaf and sand shinobi all cheering as the cloud ninja retreated back past the walls.  Gaara was among them.  Naruto formed a seal and disappeared from his office appearing at the Leaf?s city wall.

Cloud ninja jumped over him, none daring to even make eye contact.  Naruto looked down the line of the wall.  Standing on the far side was Kabuto.  He raised his right hand.  In it was a wrapped brown parchment.

?The Scroll!?  Naruto gasped.   Kabuto smiled, his white scales flaked in the wind.  He then raised his left hand, gripped in it was the back of a decapitated head. 

Naruto felt his stomach quench as Kabuto turned the head around and his eyes met with his friends.

?SAI!?  Naruto yelled.  Kabuto let out a howl of laughter.  Naruto leapt quickly towards him.  

?RASENGAN!?  He yelled, forming the blue sphere in his right hand.  Kabuto smiled and dropped Sai?s head.  

?Too late, Hokage.?  He said disappearing into the woods.  Naruto reached out and grabbed Sai?s head just in time as it began to fall past the wall.  Naruto glared back up to the forest.  Anger filled every ounce of his being while tears poured from his eyes.  He looked back to his friend.  

?Sai? it?s all my fault.?  Naruto said blaming himself.  A few ANBU ninja appeared around the Hokage.  They stood in silence.  Naruto looked up to them, all peering down at him.  It gave him an eerie, unwelcoming feeling.

?What is it??  He asked, gaining control of the tears and anger. 

?Hokage, all enemy ninja have retreated from the walls.?

?Yes, I know.  They have the Scroll.?  Naruto replied.

?Yes sir?? one of the ANBU stated.  

?Part of it.?  Another one said.  Naruto looked at him puzzled. 

?Part of it??  Naruto asked.    


​


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice chap.


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Really?  I wasn't sure how well i did the '*Summoning Monsters*' battle... ​


----------



## Cloud 9 (Mar 24, 2010)

This was a awesome chapter.


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 24, 2010)

==== New Update ==== 



*Spoiler*: __ 




New Chapter 
The Road Leading to the End. 


Naruto sat in his office; he had shed his normal Hokage attire wearing a simple black shirt and a loose pair of khaki?s.  His head was lying softly in between the index finger and thumb of his right and left hands while he read over a report on his desk. 

A knock came to his door, and Naruto raised his head up.  Part of him wanted to order whoever was behind the door away without hearing a work they had to say, but he reluctantly turned the report over as to assure whoever walked in couldn?t read it.  

?Come in.?  Naruto spoke softly but loud enough for whoever was behind the door to hear.  It opened slowly allowing plenty of time for the squeaks from the hinges to echo through Naruto?s head.    He raised two fingers to his head and pressed against his temple in a circular motion.  

?Lord Hokage.?  The voice a young man spoke from behind the door.  Naruto gazed at the door trying to figure out who it was.

?Yes?  Come on in.?  He said encouragingly.  

?Yes sir.?  The voice spoke once again.  The door opened quicker and the young man walked into the Hokage?s office.  He kept his gaze fixed down and shuffled slowly into the room.  A smile came to Naruto?s face as he looked at young man.   

?Shunji, how are you??  Naruto questioned.  Shunji looked up at the Hokage and met his gaze.

?I am well, Lord Hokage.?  Shunji replied, bowing his head in respect to the Hokage.  Naruto smiled, it always made him feel good to be in the presence of the younger generation of Konoha.  It was almost nostalgic for him. 

?Well that is good to hear.  What can I do for you??  Naruto asked leaning back in his chair, still giving Shunji a warm smile.  Shunji smiled back at the Hokage.

?Well?  It?s been two week since the _incident_, and I was wondering if there was any more news on Minato??  Shunji asked.  Naruto looked down for a moment.  

_Minato?_ Naruto thought to himself.  Shunji caught a glimpse of the Hokage?s worry.

?Is everything okay??  He asked.  Naruto quickly brought himself back.  He looked at Shunji.

?Don?t worry Shunji.  Minato is a fighter; the doctors are just running a few more tests to make sure everything is going to be okay.   But we should know by the end of the day today or tomorrow when he will come home.?  Naruto said trying to comfort Shunji and himself at the same time.  Shunji smiled at the Hokage.

?Awesome!  I will get the other kids in ROOT to begin planning a welcome back party!?  Shunji said, his smile growing by the second.  Naruto smiled at the young shinobi.

?Okay, you go do that!?  He said as Shunji ran out of the room.

?Thank you, Lord Hokage!?  Naruto heard Shunji?s voice echo as he ran down the hallway.  

?Your welcome, Shunji.?  Naruto said softly as he got up from his desk to close the door to his office.  He grasped the brass knob and pressed the door closed.  He turned the lock and immediately the door took on a bright blue color as a kanji sign appeared and a seal formed around the door to ensure no one could enter the room except the elite few who were allowed.

He turned back to his desk and looked at the upside down report on his desk.  The feeling he had the past two weeks were almost confusing.  It was as though he had been walking through a dark corridor with no light.  He reached down to his desk and turned the report face up.

?Sai?s last report.?  Naruto said to himself feeling pain grip him again.  Between reading the report, analyzing what to do and having to deal with Minato?s condition, Naruto felt overwhelmed.  Hinata had been able to tell also, and they both agreed to hold off the wedding until he could iron things out with the village.  

Naruto picked up the report and folded it carefully placing it into the folder where it had derived from.  He walked to his closet and pulled out his black and silver Hokages jacket.  He placed his right arm into the sleeve and gently slid the jacket over his shoulders and back.

He couldn?t help but think about everything:  Akatsuki, the Cloud, Sai, Hinata and Minato.  Naruto felt so responsible for Minato?s condition.  If he hadn?t brought him back to the village he would have never been in the position to get hurt.  Naruto couldn?t help but feel guilty, even though the doctor?s report indicated that it wasn?t anything he could have prevented.

_?Lord Hokage? the doctor said holding a report in his hands.  Naruto looked at the doctor.

?What is it??  He asked urgently.  The doctor lowered his gaze.

?I?m afraid it?s more serious than we thought previously.?  He said, pausing for a moment.  

?What do you mean?  Tell me what the report said!?  Naruto ordered.  The doctor looked in the Hokage?s eyes and nodded his head.

?Well, in the most basic of terms.  Minato?s ability of constant chakra regeneration isn?t a hereditary ability.   It?s an applied seal that someone has put on him.  It is a very powerful seal that draws its energy from his surrounding and constantly places his cells into over drive producing chakra.  And by his cells working so hard, they are increasingly secreting waste into his body.  Usually your body has different cells that ?clean up? the waste, but in Minato?s case he doesn?t have enough.  Every time he uses his chakra he is poisoning his body.?  The doctor told Naruto.  

?Is there away to do away with the seal??  Naruto asked.  The doctor shook his head from side to side.

?We aren?t sure what kind of seal it is.  But, what we do know is that although it is powerful it is an incomplete seal??

?Incomplete??  Naruto interrupted.  The doctor nodded his head.

?Yes sir, it is incomplete.  And if we were to mess with the seal we could in fact cause more damage and pain.?

?So what can we do??  The Hokage asked, afraid of the answer he was going to receive.   

?I?m afraid the only thing we can do is make him comfortable.  The poison is to far advance for any modern treatment to help.  We?ve had our best Medical staff attempt to remove the poison but nothing seems to help.?

Make him comfortable._

The memory replayed through Naruto?s mind repeatedly.  _Make him comfortable?_ Naruto questioned in his mind as he turned the lights out in his office.  He formed a seal and disappeared from the room.  

++++
Minato had awoken that morning, still feeling uneasy and sick.  The doctors had been vague with him about his condition every time he had asked.  He couldn?t help but feel a little scared, not sure what was going on.  He could feel his skin crawl as though something was underneath it moving constantly, making him unable to become comfortable.  

The plain white hospital walls didn?t help matters either.  The cold room felt so unwelcoming, even to its inhabitant.  It had to be the emptiest room Minato had ever been in.  Except for the beeps and chimes from the medical equipment hooked up to him, the room felt dead.  
_I just want to go home._  Minato thought to himself as a feeling of loneliness draped over him.  _ Naruto? where are you?_ 

The door opened immediately making Minato jump in surprise.  He looked at the door and saw Naruto walking into the room.

?NARUTO!?  Minato yelled in excitement.  Naruto was shocked to see Minato awake and immediately embraced the young boy in a hug.

?It?s so good to see you awake, Minato!?  Naruto said trying to hold back any tears.  Minato nodded his head.

?Yes, it?s good to see you to, Naruto!?  Minato replied.  The two released their hug and Minato looked at Naruto.

?When will I get to go home??  He asked, ?I?m ready to get out of this place!  It gives me the creeps.?   

?...?  Naruto tried to think of the words to say.  A doctor quickly walked into the room.

?Hokage!?  The doctor spoke quickly, ?You shouldn?t be in here with the patient.  The bacteria in his body could be infectious.?   

?Bacteria?  Infectious??  Minato questioned the words that the doctor spoke.  Naruto quickly turned to the doctor and grabbed his arm, yanking him from the room.  Minato watched as Naruto slammed the door and began yelling at the doctor.  He could only catch a few words.  The doctor?s words echoed in his mind.

?Infectious bacteria??  Minato repeated to himself, ?I?m sick??  

Minato looked back to the door as Naruto and the doctor walked back into the room.  The doctor apologized to Minato for his abruptness.  

?What do you mean infectious bacteria?  Am I sick??  Minato asked in a demanding tone.  The doctor let his gaze fall to the floor and he nodded his head.  

?What?s wrong with me??  Minato asked with worry filling his voice.  Naruto turned and shut the door to the room.

?Tell him.?  Naruto demanded.  The doctor nodded and began to speak.

++++


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 24, 2010)

==== New Update ==== 


*Spoiler*: __ 





CHAPTER CONTINUED

Kabuto walked his chambers, pacing back and forth.  He walked past the wooden chairs and tables decorated with containers and cylinders.  The only light in the room were from three different candles located on the tables.  He grabbed a glass container and threw it into the wall.  He didnt know how he had missed it, but he had been tricked and it angered him immensely.    He thought back to the moment that he had walked in on the ANBU captain.  He had just given an order to his subordinate and was left alone with the Kinshi scroll in his hand.  Kabuto quickly acted without hesitation by grabbing a blade and slicing the mans throat, grabbing the scroll with the other.   The darkness of the room aided Kabuto in his attack, but he still could remember the look on the ANBUs face.  The one Naruto had called Sai.  

_ I knew it had been to easy._ Kabuto thought to himself.  _ No ANBU captain should be able to be snuck up on that easily with so little of a fight._  It was plain to Kabuto now that he thought back.  

Kabutos attention was brought back to his room as Zetsu appeared at the entrance.  Their eyes met at a glance.

That shinobi I killed.  Kabuto said, He split the scroll.  Zetsus eyes widened.

What?  How?  He asked.

Im not sure.  But it left him weak and pathetic.  That is how I must have been able to dispose of him so easily and grab the part of the Kinshi scroll he had.  Kabuto spoke without hiss, Zetsu immediately took notice.

So he kept the half with the jutsu needed to revive Madara?  he asked.  Kabuto looked up with a sinister smile.

It would seem as though that were true.  Kabuto answered, And I doubt that I will be able to convince the Raikage to release his army once more to go against the Leaf.  Plus, they will be on more guard now than ever.

Zetsu stepped further into the room.  

What are we going to do then?  Zetsu asked.  Kabutos smile faded into a sneer.

We will simply have to do with what we have.  The Hokage will be seeking to have this half of the scroll returned to him.  We will just have to give it back to him.  Kabuto said, once again smiling at Zetsu.

++++

The doctors words struck Minato harder than any punch he had ever received.  Minato wasnt sure how to react to the statement the doctor had made to him.  Naruto tried to tell Minato everything was going to be okay, but still the truth of the matter was that he wasnt going to live past the day. 

Only one more day?  Minato asked, his voice was low and solemn.  The doctor nodded.
Im not even sure if you have that.  The doctor said turning from Minato and Naruto,  I am truly sorry.

Naruto stood, speechless in the room.  He felt helpless and weak.  He had mastered so many jutsus and had become increasingly strong.  Yet none of that helped him now.  None of those jutsus could help Minato.

Minato tried to calm his mind down.  All the things in his mind were running a thousand miles an hour.  His breathing began to increase and he started to feel dizzy.   He looked up to Naruto.

I I dont fee..fee  Minato tried to speak but couldnt.  His eyes rolled into his head and he fell backwards.  The machines began beeping and screaming alarms alerting that there wasnt a pulse.

Doctor!  Naruto yelled rushing to Minatos side.  

NURSE!  CODE ORANGE!  the doctor yelled.  Nurses and doctors flooded the room, one of them pulling Naruto out of the way.

Let us work, Lord Hokage!  They said to him.  Naruto nodded and left willingly, standing at the door.  He watched some of the doctors perform jutsus.  Light emitted from the circle they had formed around Minato.   

Come on Minato.  Fight!  Naruto said to himself in a small whisper.  

He stood there for what seemed like years, waiting for any sign of news or improvement.  The light from the circle began to dim and Naruto heard the doctors speak to one another.

Thats all we could have done.  T-O-D is 17:45.  One said to another.  Naruto lowered his head and could feel the anguish take over his body.

No Minato NO!  He spoke while tears began to fall.  Images of Minato playing and goofing off flooded Narutos mind.  All the battles they had ever fought together, all the jokes they had ever played all the training they had done.  All of it flooded Narutos mind.  

He didnt deserve this! Naruto spoke softly still, images continually flowing through his mind.  Naruto pictured Minato when he had first mastered his Ice jutsus, the joy that he felt.  The look he had when Naruto handed him his own forehead protector.  All the joy a kid should enjoy.  He shouldnt have to go through this.  

Naruto looked up at the doctors in the room as they covered Minatos body with a sheet.  He wiped the tears from his eyes and tried to gain control over himself.  Naruto bowed his head and tried to calm his breathing.

Mi..nato.  Naruto whispered.  Naruto closed his eyes.  

Whats going on?!  Voices began to yell.  A weird sound filled the air and Naruto immediately opened his eyes and looked toward the noise.  A bright light was shining from beneath the sheet over Minato.  The doctors in the room were pushed against the wall.

Whats going on?  Naruto yelled.  His voice seemed to fade in with the noise coming from the light.  The sheet over Minato was shot into the air as a pillar of light appeared over his entire body.  Naruto tried to run into the room, but the light was also exerting air pressure that pushed against Naruto, making him unable to move.  

MINATO!  He yelled.  His voice was still unheard.   The glow of the light began to intensify, becoming so bright that nothing else in the room was visible.   Naruto tried to press himself into the room but to no avail.  

The light quickly disappeared and the pressure that was pressing against Naruto vanished also.  Naruto fell into the room face first.  He quickly jumped to his feet, looking at the doctors who were standing from the ground.  Naruto looked to the Miantos bed. 

Wheres Minato?  Naruto asked with surprise in his voice.  The doctors all looked at the bed where Minato had been lying.

Its empty?  They spoke in unison.  Naruto looked at the empty bed.

He is safe.  Naruto turned quickly.

You?  he stammered looking at the tall man as he walked closer to the bed.  His large wings retracted behind his back.

Yes.  It is I, Sebuta.  Sebuta spoke.  His voice reverberated like an echo in the room.

Where is Minato?  Naruto ordered.  Sebuta nodded his head.

I understand the way we took him may seem frightful, but that was the process we must do to transport to a human to _our_ world.  Sebuta said.

What do you mean our world?  Where did you take Minato?  Naruto asked.  Sebuta nodded once more.

We took him to the Land of the Tenshi.  Sebuta responded.

But he didnt summon you.  And I thought you could only come once a year without a price?  Naruto questioned still.

This is true, but we are bonded to Sunoco, Minato.  When we felt his life was slipping away from unnatural circumstances we were able to transport him to our world for protection.  Our Lord has granted Minato a passage of stay until he has recovered.  In our world we can treat Minato.   He will recover and once he recovers he can decide to come back, or he can stay.  Sebuta explained.

Stay?  But he isnt a Tenshi, how could he possibly stay?  Naruto asked still confused.

If he decides to stay, he will be trained in our ways.  He will become our representative here among humans.  He will become our Sage of the Tenshi Path.  Sebuta explained.

But I must go now.  My Lord is calling me.  Sebuta said as his body began to glow.

Wait.. How long will Minato be gone?  Naruto asked again.  Sebuta looked at the Hokage.

If he stays, he will be gone for 2 of your years.  Sebuta spoke, Farewell, Lord Hokage.  

 Sebuta immediately disappeared.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow. Nice update.


----------



## Cloud 9 (Mar 24, 2010)

I really liked it. Awesome, sage of the tenshi paths.


----------



## jan lee (Mar 30, 2010)

great work mate, really like the story and battles, keep up the great work, will be waiting for more.


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 31, 2010)

==== New Update ====  




*Spoiler*: __ 





Chapter Continued.


The incident at the hospital quickly buzzed across the city.  A few of Naruto?s ?Public Relation? clones, as he had come to call them, were dispersed from being mobbed by people and questions.  Their memories kept flooding his mind.  Naruto leaned against a wall for a moment as he tried to ease his mind from the information overload.  

?Agh..?  Naruto sputtered.  As the feeling subsided he continued to walk down the hall towards the ROOTs classroom.  He had decided to let Minato?s classmates know about where he would be, if he decided to stay with the Tenshi.  

He came to the door and looked into the window that peered into the classroom.  They were all huddled around reading scrolls.  Naruto smiled and opened the door, walking in quickly.  The students immediately noticed Naruto?s presence and all quickly stood to attention in the presence of their Hokage.  Naruto gave them the motion to stand normally.  Each one reluctantly relaxed their muscles.  

?I have something I wish to talk to you about.? Naruto said looking at each individual.  The seven young shinobi that would shape Konoha?s future: Hando, Shinji, Mai, Amaru, Tsuin, Doubou and Segare.  Each one looked intently at Naruto, waiting to hear what he had to say.

??It?s about Minato.?  Naruto said somewhat lowering his gaze.  Immediately Mai and Shinji spoke in unison.

?What?s wrong?!?  They asked in angst.  Naruto made a calming gesture.  

?Don?t worry, nothing is wrong.  Minato will just fine where he is.?  Naruto explained.  Segare?s emotionless face quickly gained a look of curiosity.  

?What do you mean ?where he is??? Segare asked as he lifted his turtleneck over his mouth and back down slowly.  Naruto turned his gaze to Segare.

?Well? let?s just say he is away getting better.  And if I know Minato, he?ll be getting stronger also.?  Naruto said, ?But I thought as his classmates and friends you guys should know.?

?When is he going to be back??  Tsuin questioned, a confused look settled on his expression.  Naruto shrugged.

?I?m not sure.  It could be a week, or it could be two years.  But I must get going, lots of Hokage duties to take care of.?  Naruto explained winking at the class.  He looked back at Segare.

?Hatake, would you mind coming by my office sometime today or tomorrow, after class.?  Naruto requested as he walked out of the room, ?Thanks.?

The class remained silent for a few moments after the Hokage had left.  They exchanged a few stares and shrugs.

?Two years?  What is he doing, training somewhere??  Doubou asked in wonder.  

?This doesn?t make sense.?  Segare said standing from the desk, ?If he is off training somewhere I want to go also.  I want to become stronger.?  

?Segare, be quiet.  You will just have to train here for two years and hope that you can become stronger, also.?  Mai said smiling but quickly turning it into a frown and lowering her eyes, ?But, two years is an awful long time.  Why would he be gone for so long??  

- - - - 

Naruto took his coat off, laying it on the back of his chair as he had just teleported back into his office.  He flipped the lights back on and unlocked his door.  When he sat back in his chair immediately a cloaked shinobi appeared in a bowed position. 

?Oh? Ikamuzu, Oturan?  Glad to see you are okay.?  Naruto said smiling.  Oturan stood from the bow, his face was covered with his shinobi?s mask.  His ice blue eyes peered at the Hokage.

?I heard you needed me, Hokage.?  Oturan spoke softly and in a somewhat reverence to the Hokage.  Naruto smiled.

?Oh, yes.  Well I was beginning the team formations for the new ROOTs and Academy graduates?? 

?And you want me to take Tsuin, Shinji and Mai as my team, yes??  Oturan?s said curtly.  Naruto smiled.

?Yes?  If I didn?t know you I may ask how you knew that.?  He said standing from his desk and walking to Oturan who stood with his back straight.  Naruto lifted his hand and pulled back the mask covering Oturan?s face.  He looked at him and smiled.

?But since we are one and the same? it?s understandable.? 

The End of Part 1


----------



## jan lee (Mar 31, 2010)

we are the same line, really caught my attention, when will part 2 start ? Great work as allways.


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 31, 2010)

It won't be terribly long.  It is still the same story, so it won't change titles.  But it is just the second part of the first story.  A time skip of sorts.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 1, 2010)

Cant wait for part two


----------



## Cloud 9 (Apr 3, 2010)

That "one in the same line" threw me for a loop. I had to read it twice just to make sure I understood. Its said to think that Oturan is just another one of naruto's clones. He was my favorite character next to Segare and Mei.


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol, WAS your favorite?  What happened is he not anymore?


----------



## Cloud 9 (Apr 7, 2010)

Teller1 said:


> Lol, WAS your favorite?  What happened is he not anymore?[/QUI
> 
> It all depends what happens next chapter. Overall good read.


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 13, 2010)

==== New Update ====




*Spoiler*: __ 





The Ties between Two Lines

_*This is a short story arc between The Night Konoha Stood Still and The Chronicles of the Rokudaime.  This may answer some questions some of you guys have. 
*_

The beeping in the lab had become synonymous with Hai’s life.  They become a part of his mind and his everyday life.  Sometimes he laid in his bed at home, when he could actually leave the laboratory, and he could still here the chimes of the testing machines ringing that they had found a new algorithm or that it had completed a biological test on a subject.  


Hai rested his forehead in his hands; he could feel the sleep taking over his body as his eyes began to become heavier as the seconds passed.   He leaned his head up and a few strands of dark red hair remained in his hands.  Hai sighed and dusted his hands off, removing the random strands of hair.  He focused back on the paper work that he had been left with by his superior.  The test that Professor Urohaka had placed him over was one of “Utmost importance and Secrecy” he had said.  Apparently the Hokage and the future Hokage had met with Urohaka on the matter of this project.  That was the most he was let in on during the experiment.  

He stood up from the desk and walked to a large cylinder looking object that was full of a dark liquid that made it impossible to see what was going on in the tube.  Hai went to the screen that had the different numbers registering the process of the experiment.

“How am I supposed to rightly look over this experiment without knowing exactly what it is I’m looking at?”  Hai said softly as he ran through some of the diagnostics of the machine.  Urohaka had told him that the experiment would ‘grow’ at its own rate and the only reason he was there was too call him when the machine registered the completed experiment.  

Hai turned from the screen and walked back his desk.  He hated being left in the dark more than anything, but it seemed this time he had to just live with it.  As he got comfortable once more, sleep began to creep over Hai once more.  The noises from the lab began to become a musical lullaby whisking him to sleep.  He closed his eyes, letting his body fall to its urge to rest.  

“Just….a…few…mintues…”  Hai whispered as he drifted from consciousness.  

“BEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPP!”  

The noise resonated loudly in the dull room.  The enclosed room amplified the noise a hundred times.  The unfamiliar tone made Hai jolt in a frenzy as he woke up, falling from his chair and hitting his butt and elbow on the floor.

“OHHH!”  Hai yelled as he grabbed a hold of his hurt rear and coddled his elbow.  The beeping continued, only growing louder as the time progressed.  When Hai realized what the beeping was indicating he jumped quickly pressing a button on his desk.

“PROFESSOR UROHAKA!  IT’S COMPLETE!”  He managed to yell over the loud beeping.  Hai immediately went to the machine and began the draining process of the cylinder.

_Yes!  I am finally going to be able to see what is in this cylinder!_ Hai thought.  The dark liquid began to drain out from the cylinder and into smaller containers that where placed around the base of the machine where the electrical wires where placed.  The tubes connecting the containers began to expand and relax as the dark liquid seem to clump through them like a thick substance.  

_Hmm… that’s why I couldn’t see into the container, the substance has solidity to it._ Hai continued to think to himself.  As the top the of cylinder became visible a chord was connected to the top where some tanks and a few other containers had been placed.

_What is this?_

“HAI!”  Professor Urohaka yelled as he ran into the room.  Hai looked at Urohaka whose face was gleaming with joy.

“It’s really ready?”  Urohaka asked in joy.  Urohaka’s brown hair lay past his eyes that only parted around his glasses to reveal his over sized optics.  He was a very tall and lean man.  Most would consider him scrawny and lanky, but to Hai he was simply a genius; the first Science-Nin to discover the relativity between electrical expulsion and chakra networking and combining both to form a strong mental connection that could be mentally read through hearing frequencies.   Which most shinobi in the leaf used as R.E.T.s(Radio Ear Transmitters).  

“Yes, Professor, the experiment is done!”  Hai said nodding his head, “I’ve started the draining process.”  

“Good. Hai, I realize I’ve left you in the dark, but now since you have been apart of the project from the beginning I can let you know what exactly you’ve been a part of!”  Professor Urohaka said as the liquid continued to drain from the cylinder slowly.  

“Really?”  Hai asked, somewhat surprised.  

“Yes.”  Urohaka said, he walked over to the computer screen and began typing away on the screen.

“When Lady Tsunade and the Hokage, well then he was simply Naruto, approached me at first it was to question me on my advancement in DNA replication.  I had taken several strands of DNA and had been able to form new stands from the same without having the strands be inside a ‘living’ host.”  Urohaka explained.  Hai looked somewhat confused.

“DNA replication?  You mean—” 

“Just listen” Urohaka ordered as the liquid continued to drain past the half way point.  

“So I took the sample they gave me and I placed it in the first stage of the experimental process, and when I was able to form an exact replica of the human DNA strands, they approached me again with a new proposition.”  Urohaka continued to explain, Hai’s eyes widened in fixation as his curiosity began to erupt inside of him.

“The proposition was creating an actual clone of the future Hokage, Naruto Uzumaki.  As a double of course, to be able to use during any hostile times; usually they had a look-a-like but after the Lady Hokage’s last three had been killed they didn’t want anyone else dying for them.  So they approached me to create a clone, a simple obedient clone that had no thoughts or pain, just simple robotic obedience.”  

“CLONE THE HOKAGE?”  Hai yelled in surprise, “ We cloned the Hokage?”


----------



## Cloud 9 (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't  believe you, actually cloned a hokage. I'm shocked and awed.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 14, 2010)

Damn, thats badass.


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lol this was my plan from the beginning!  MUAHAHA!


==== New Update ====




*Spoiler*: __ 





The Ties between Two Lines
_*CONTINUED*_
_*This is a short story arc between The Night Konoha Stood Still and The Chronicles of the Rokudaime.  This may answer some questions some of you guys have.  *_

?Yes.? Urohaka said, ?We did.  The only problem is we?ve had to insert a jutsu inside of him, one we created, that would give him the ability of basic life, such as hearing breathing and responding as we tell him.  We called it the Inner Life:  Soul Summoning.  Our top experts analyzed it and confirmed that the jutsu would give us exactly what we want.  Now it?s only waiting to see the end results.?  Urohaka said as the remaining dark liquid drained out and the form of a body could be seen beneath a light layer of the dark sludge like liquid.

The chords that Hai had seen connected to the containers at the top of the cylinder were also connected to the abdomen, groin and face of the outlined body.  The sludge around the chest area was slowly expanding and relaxing.  

?It?s breathing!?  Hai said in excitement.  Urohaka smiled.

?Of course it is!  I created it!?  Urohaka said.  He pressed another button on the outside of the cylinder and a nozzle began to spray semi-high pressured water on the body, removing all the excess bio-chemical liquid from the body that had been connected to it since the beginning.  Hai was amazed as the skin color began to become visible and the actual body was able to be seen.  After a few moments that body could be completely seen, and it was as Urohaka had said, an exact replica of the Rokudaime?s body, right down to the whisker like structures on his cheeks.  

?Amazing.?  Hai said, ?But what is that??  He asked pointing to a black ink outline on the chest of the clone.  

?It is the awakening seal I will use to connect the obedient spirit to the body to give its motor functions.  When the soul connects it will connect the nerve system in the body from the dendrites down to the synaptic cleft.  All with the remote thought to obey those who it's told to obey.?  Urohaka explained. 

?What about chakra networks?? Hai asked.  Urohaka smiled.

?He will have none that function as ours does.  He is simply a clone.  He has no real need for chakra outside from its basic life giving ability.  He will have zero control over it and if he has any level it would be that of a caterpillar.  This clone isn?t meant to act as the Hokage, only to make others believe that he is the Hokage in appearance only.?  Urohaka explained as he pressed a few more buttons and the lid of the cylinder shaped container began to lift from the base and the body became exposed to the opened air.  

"It won't have any of its own thoughts or beliefs.  It's not even real human." Urohaka said as he walked to the body and placed his hand on the chest.

?Outer Realm: Soul Connectivity.?  Urohaka spoke as the seal began to glow and a small wind current began to focus and circulate around the seals placement.  The glowing faded as the seal released and Urohaka stepped back.  After waiting a few moments the eyes of the clone opened widely.  The pupil in the eyes narrowed quickly as light filled the eyes for the first time.  The clone rose up quickly.

?Slow down!?  Urohaka urged.  The clone looked weirdly to Urohaka, and began making a humming sound as though he were trying to speak.  Urohaka removed the covering over his mouth.  The clone immediately began gasping for air.  

?I forgot the oxygen is cut off once the cylinder is opened!? Urohaka said smiling.  

?Clone, stand up.?  Urohaka stated.  The clone looked up at Urohaka, his eyes confused.  The image somewhat made him shake, since he was basically looking into the eyes of the Hokage.

?Is that my name?Clone??  He asked, his breathing become steady.  Urohaka looked confused for a moment.

?How are you asking a question as though you can process thinking on your own.?  Urohaka ordered the Clone to tell him, ?And why am I asking you a question as though you understand how to answer it??

?Am I not supposed to be able to understand you?  Where am I??  the clone asked directly.

?You?re not supposed to be able to comprehend or speak or think on your own accord.?  Urohaka said, ?I?ve failed miserably!?  

?Where am I??  The clone asked standing up from the table he was laying on, his limp legs caused him to slide in the floor, the chord connected to his abdomen released and his naked body began to shiver.

?What is wrong with me??  The Clone stated, his eyes filled with fear.  Hai quickly ran to his side and helped him stand up.  

?Let me explain everything to you.?  Hai said.

?NO, Hai, tell him nothing!?  Urohaka ordered.  Hai looked at the Professor.

?He deserves to know, Professor!  And I?m sure the Rokudaime is on his way down here regardless.  He had ordered me to let him know also when the process was complete.?  Hai said.  The Professor?s eyes went blank.

?He is going to be so mad that I failed.?  Urohaka stated.  The clone looked to Hai who had just wrapped a cloak around his body and sat him down in a chair.

?Is this? Rokudaime? is he evil??  the clone asked.  Hai smiled.

?Huh??  Hai questioned.

?I?m going to lose my job and my life!?  Urohaka kept rambling.  The clone?s eyes widened.

?No you won?t!  Why would he kill you??  he asked.  Hai quickly interrupted.

?Let me explain everything to you before you get worked up like the good professor here.?   Hai said as he began explaining to the clone what exactly he was created for.

After a few moments of explanation, Hai could tell that the clone wasn?t terribly pleased with the idea of being ?created to serve.?  His expression became somewhat blank.

?Is that why I have no memories??  He asked, ?And is that why I don?t know what my name is??  

Hai nodded.

?And I?ve been created to ?serve? and protect and act as a double for this Naruto Uzumaki?  And I am suppose to die in his place?? the clone said.  His voice became increasingly agitated as it began to think about it all.  

?Much less, having to serve an evil man that would kill someone because he didn?t create the right thing.?  He said touching his chest. Hai tried to interrupt him.

?The Hokage isn?t?? Hai interrupted himself, ?Professor, what is happening to him??


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey: I was just wondering, i know i have more than two readers; i was just curious if I could get at least one comment from each person who reads my story.  I just want it to say something generic like "Good job" or "You suck" or "Dip your head in acid and breath in"

LOL something; just trying to fulfill some curiosity I have!   if i were to get a couple of comments id be persuaded to post the last bit of this |in-between| story ive done.


----------



## Animus (Apr 18, 2010)

Interesting. 

I didn't know you updated until now. It is certainly an interesting prospect, though I do feel that the senior scientist falls too much into the "all about the science, nothing about the morality" stereotype/cliche that we see all the time. Rather than thinking the experiment a failure because the clone is something of a human being, he should at the very least be intrigued. 

Let's see where this is going...


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 19, 2010)

==== New Update ====




*Spoiler*: __ 





The Ties between Two Lines
_*The Ending*_
_*This is a short story arc between The Night Konoha Stood Still and The Chronicles of the Rokudaime.  This may answer some questions some of you guys have.  *_


Professor Urohaka quickly jumped from his sulking position and ran to their side.  When he looked at the clone his eyes widened.

?Hmm? how peculiar.?  He stated touching the clone?s hair.  Its yellowish tint had begun to grow streaks of light blue and gray in patches.  

?What??  The clone asked, ?What?s wrong with me??  
?Is it rapid aging??  Hai asked.  Urohaka shook his head.

?No, one thing I know we did right was the Aging Clay we used to grow his epidermis, viscera and muscle.? Urohaka said pausing for a moment, ?We need to run some test.? 

They quickly carried the clone over to an examining table and hooked some electrodes up to various places on his chest and abdomen and two on his temples.  After a few moments the computers that were analyzing began beeping and registering the information received from the clone?s body.

?Impossible??  Urohaka said in awe.  Hai looked at the readings.

?I thought you said he couldn?t produce that amount of chakra??  Hai asked.

?Well in theory a clone created at this level with the Aging clay and the precautionary measures we took, he shouldn?t be able to.  But I guess his original DNA?s host has such a vast chakra network that we didn?t account for him having the same ability to produce the same level of chakra?? Urohaka said his eyes amazed.

?Is this why his hair is changing color??  Hai asked.  Urohaka shrugged.

?In theory it may be?? Urohaka said rubbing his chin as though he were deep in thought.  

Suddenly, the door to the room opened and Naruto walked in briskly to the room.  He turned to see Hai and Urohaka standing over an examination table.   He smiled and walked towards them.

?Let?s see my ?robot? clone.?  Naruto said grinning.

?Hokage!?  Hai said, bowing his head.

?No need for that!?  Naruto urged him as he lifted Hai?s head.  Naruto looked over Urohaka?s shoulder and saw the clone staring back at him.  Naruto was a bit taken back.

?I didn?t know I had old man hair.?  Naruto said grabbing a tuff of his hair and pulling it down close to his eyes to examine it.  

?No sir.  You don?t.  The experiment has gone wrong.?  Urohaka said and began to try to explain to the Hokage what he thought had happened.  Naruto listened, as did the clone.

?So you think that the spirit you put in him wasn?t a false soul at all but in fact a soul from somewhere else??  Naruto asked.

?Yes sir. Please sir.  Don?t fire me. Or have me killed!?  Urohaka said, his eyes glazing over with fear and wonder.  The clone grew angry.

?Hokage? as they call you.?  He said rising off of the table.

?Why do you think that it is okay to just kill your people because they don?t do exactly what you want them to do??  The clone asked in anger.  Naruto looked in wonder.

?How interesting.?  Naruto said poking his some identical counterpart?s face.  The clone swatted Naruto?s hand away.

?My markings, well your markings?They changed color also, they?re silver.?  Naruto said.  Hai and Urohaka both looked and examined the screen.

?The exam seems to indicate that everything is normal with him and now his chakra readings are full.?  Hai said.  Naruto turned back to the clone.

?You are quite the cool dude.? Naruto said, ?And your features look like mine, but your Hair, markings?and even your eyes?all have taken a silverish blue tint.  Professor, why is that??

?Well in theory.?  Hai spoke instead Urohaka, ?Since the moment we let his body begin working for its own it has began gathering chakra and forming its own supply.  We are lead to believe that his body filling up with chakra was changed the hue of his hair, eyes and facial markings??

Naruto looked back to the Clone who still had a stern look on his face towards the Hokage.

?Let me explain something to you?.ummm? whats your name??  Naruto asked.  The clone looked at him.

?I don?t have one.?  He said.   Naruto?s eyes widened.

?What?  But you have your own personality your own traits.  You most definitely deserve your own name.?  Naruto said.

?Why do you care if I have my own name?  And you never answered my question!? the clone asked once more.  Naruto nodded.

?Why do you think that I would kill Professor Urohaka??  Naruto asked.  The clone looked at him, his eyes furrowed.

?Because he said was hoping you wouldn?t fire him or worse kill him.  And I want to know why you kill people when they trust you.?  He asked.  Naruto laughed.

?Well I would never have him killed or fired unless he did something unethical.?  Naruto explained. 

?Professor Urohaka just tends to watch too many Soap Opera?s during his free time.?  Naruto said laughing.  Professor Urohaka bowed his head, but quickly lifted it in the air with a smile.

?I am shamed.  I do love watching the drama and murder mystery!?  Urohaka said, his eyes shining with light as he clasped his hands together like a young school girl.  

?Ummmm??  Naruto said.  Shock registered across the clones, Hai?s and the Hokage?s face.   Urohaka quickly regained his composure.  

?Ahem? but I suggest we um, terminate the subject and start from the beginning.?  Urohaka said pointing to the clone.  

?TERMINATE??  The clone said in shock, ?I was just taking up for you!?  

?And I appreciate that, but your just a clone, your not a real person!   You?re a creation, and a failed one at that.  You can think and feel and respond on your own.  That isn?t what we were wanting!?  Urohaka said.  Naruto grabbed Urohaka by his coat and brought him close to his face.

?Let me explain something to you, Urohaka.  No one is terminating anyone!  Whether by mistake or by destiny, this clone has received a soul, which means his life now becomes important.  He deserves to live that life accordingly.  So no we will not terminate him.  We are going to teach him.  We created him? no we are going to take care of him.  Period.?  Naruto said releasing Urohaka. 

?Yes? Sir?.  Sorry. Sir...?  Urohaka stammered.  The clone looked at Naruto.  They stared at each other for a moment.  The clone began to stand from the table.  Hai quickly tried to steady him.

?No? let me do this.?  He said.  The clone managed to stand straight up and slowly he bowed himself to one knee and lowered his head.  

?I can tell, Hokage, you are not evil and that you have a good and pure heart.  If you are willing to fight a man over me, someone you have no connection to other than our looks, then your heart must be for protecting people? as is mine.  From this day on, I pledge my loyalty to helping you protect people and to protect you.?  He said his gray hair and grown darker, as did the blue streaks that decorated it.  

?And I pledge to protect you!?  Naruto said placing a hand on his shoulder.  The clone tried to stand on his own but stumbled.  Naruto and Hai quickly came to his aide and lifted him back to the table.  Naruto smiled.

?So what should we call you??  He asked.  The clone looked down for a moment.

?Your name is Naruto Uzumaki? Since we have an aligned mission in protecting people? I wish to be known as Ikamuzu? Oturan Ikamuzu.?

?Oturan huh? I like it!?  Naruto said smiling.  He outstretched a hand and shook hands with Oturan.

?Well, Oturan Ikamuzu, welcome to the Village Hidden in the Leaf.?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice! But how are the names connected? I don't get it.....


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol Oturan Ikamuzu Is Naruto Uzumaki spelled backwards (kinda lame, but i thought it sounded cool)


----------



## Animus (Apr 26, 2010)

Interesting little turn of events...

Though you should REALLY watch out for misusing "you're" and "your". This is by far the most common error in FF's and reflects really poorly upon the writer.


----------



## jan lee (May 8, 2010)

the suspense is killing me lol, u have a nack of making it very interesting which makes me want to come back, you are a talented writer, and please keep em coomin


----------



## jan lee (May 20, 2010)

UPDATES??????????????????????


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 21, 2010)

When they have time they will. Don't bug 'em; That'll only make em spite you and not post it later. Most of the time anyways........


----------



## Teller1 (Dec 29, 2010)

What is up ppl!  IS anyone interested in this story continuing?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Dec 31, 2010)

I do Teller.


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 27, 2011)

New Update​

-------------



*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Chronicles of the Rokudaime 

 Part 2: The Path
_Two and Half Years Later_
The kunai screeched towards Mai.  She swiftly evaded it to the side quickly noticing the tag on the end.  She formed a seal and wood erupted from her arms and formed a wall in front of her which she used to propel her self backwards with a back flip.  The explosion from the kunai splintered the wood  allowing some of the residual blast to still reach Mai.  She lifted her hands in a seal.

"Wood Release: Forest Dome"

A wooden wall rose from the ground and formed a half circle around Mai, protecting her from the remaining blast.  A shadow shot out from the thicket towards Mai.

"Phoenix Blade Shuriken"

 A red flame appeared from the shadow and took the form of a flaming bird that had five shurikens inside rocketing towards Mai.  She quickly ducked as the jutsu crashed into the wood wall that had protected Mai once again.

_ Darn it, where is Sensei and the others?  They were pose to be right back._

The shadowy figure stood up straight and looked at Mai through a masked face.  His black mask covered any possibility of identifying her attacker aside from the whites in his eyes.  The black paint around them made it impossible to even distinguish skin color.  She cased the rest of him and counted three sheathed swords two on one shoulder and one on the other.

"Metal Release: Reverse Magnetism" the Masked Ninja yelled forming a seal.  The quick reflexed jutsu caught Mai off-guard.  A black aura formed around the ninja and quickly expanded outward.  Mai formed a seal but wasn't quick enough.  The jutsu hit,  knocking her into a nearby tree.

"Ah!" Mai yelped as she fell to the ground.    She picked her head up to see the enemy rushing her with sword withdrawn.

"Not enough time" she muttered swinging her arms together and clasping her hands.

"Wood Release:  Ground Escape" she yelled, disappearing into the ground.  The ninjas sword struck the precise moment that Mai disappeared.  He quickly turned scanning for any possible sign of her and stood with his back straightened and sword at the ready.  His eyes scanned the trees and the ground.

"Come out little lady." the ninja spoke.  His deep voice echoed in the trees.  He shifted his gaze.

"Fine, I have other ways!" he said forming a seal, "Metal Release: Forward
Magnetism"

A black aura encompassed around the ninja and all the surrounding area.  He clasped his hands together and the aura began to close in around him.  The ground trembled and Mai erupted from it in shock.  She quickly turned her gaze to the ninja.

She reached into her pocket and pulled out a kunai, it was quickly snatched from her hands.

[italics]That's how he does it.[/italics]  She thought to herself forming another seal.

"Wood Release: Forest Dome"

A cluster of wood erupted from the ground, surrounding the black ninja.  The magnetism immediately cut off.  Mai tucked her feet and and landed swiftly on the floor pulling out a scroll quickly.  She unlatched it and rolled it out.

The black ninja erupted from the wooden dome as Mai pressed her hands against the scroll.

"RELEASE!" Mai yelled.  Water erupted from the scroll in a pillar into the sky.

"Water Release: Guided River!" she spoke raising her right hand.  The entire pillar of water drained into a globe shaped glove that wrapped around her fist.  She looked back at the black ninja who had unsheathed two of his swords and was running towards her in a fury.

Mai quickly placed her hand out.  She opened her fist and the water that surrounded it shot towards the ninja like a rushing waterfall, only a lot faster.     The black ninja tried to dodge but with a turn of Mai's wrist the diameter of the water tripled, catching the black ninja and thrusting him into a tree.  Mai formed a left handed seal and wood erupted around the black ninja wrapping around his hands, feet and head.

The ninja squirmed under the wood jutsu, but the more he squirmed the tighter the wood squeezed on him until he was screaming in pain.

"Ahhhhhh" he screamed in pain.  He fell limp for a moment before looking at Mai.

"Why can't I feel my chakra?”

Mai released the water jutsu from her hand and it seeped back into her scroll.  She  took a moment to undo the band in her dark hair and pulled it back once more to give it a better look and took a few deep breaths.

"Well the great thing about my water and wood tech is both can alter chakra.  My wood can block emitting chakra, such as your magnetism and once my water hit you, it does somewhat the same thing.  So together it does a pretty good job at supressing any of your  chakra so you can't magnetize any of my ninja gear." Mai said with a quirky smile.

"Hey Mai!!!" came a distant voice.  She turned to see Tsuin, Shunji, and Oturan walking towards her all carrying huge bags.

"Sorry it took us so long, Sensei had to stop for more ramen!" Shunji confessed pointing to Oturan who was obvisouly smiling through his covered face.

"Hope it wasn't an incon..ve...what the....who is that?" Oturan asked, his voice trailing off as he walked up on the captured nin.  Mai smiled at Oturan.

"Oh, just a new friend I made."


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 28, 2011)

New Update​


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chpt: Two and a Half Years Later Cont.

Oturan walked up to the bound ninja and peered into his eyes and reached for his sleeve.  The ninja squirmed but then yelped as the wood restraints tightened.  Oturan lifted the sleeve to reveal a red cloud tattooed on his white forearm.  From the red cloud a lightning insignia was raining down.  The tattoo had become the ninja worlds only tool for identifying the alliance members of the Cloud and Akatsuki, who had declared war on the Sand and Leaf at the Chuunin Exams, two and a half yearws before.  Oturan turned to Mai.

"Are you okay, Mai?" Oturan asked walking towards Mai and placing his hands on both her shoulders, looking into her eyes.  Tsuin and Shunji both dropped the bags and rushed towards Mai also.

Mai smiled and assured them she was okay, telling them the story of the battle.  Tsuin punched the ground in anger.

"I ALWAYS MISS THE GOOD FIGHTS!" he yelled throwing his arms into the air.

"Are you going to kill me already?" The voice of the captured nin spoke.  The team of Leaf shinobi turned to the black ninja.

?We don?t want to kill you? You aren?t strong enough to exert such strength on.?  Oturan joked.

?Leaf trash.  The Raikage, Lord Kabuto, is going to destroy the Leaf and Sand!  Especially for what you did to the previous Raikage.  You have no hope!?  The ninja spoke in anger.  Oturan walked to the ninja and pulled out a tag from a pouch.  

? I wonder how you would react if you knew that Kabuto is the one who assassinated the Raikage.?

The ninja?s eyes widened  to the approaching Leaf jounin. 

?You lie.?

 Oturan's ice blue eyes squinted at him as he formed a smile under his covered mouth.

"Enjoy Konoha's prison, because that's where you're going." Oturan said placing the tag on his chest.  He formed a seal and the tag began emitting a blue light.  Strips of black cloth-like material began to wrap tightly around the enemy nin, covering every inch of him.  His muffled disapproval could be heard before the strips began to glow and imploding on itself, disappearing along with the enemy ninja.

"I never get tired of seeing those Shadow Transport tags." Mai said smiling.  Shunji smiled also.

" They are pretty neat.  Who was that invented them again, Sensei?"

They all turned to Oturan who was picking up the bags that they had dropped when they got back to Mai.

"Sensei..." Tsuin spoke.  Oturan's gaze shifted to his students.

"Oh, sorry...that'd be Shikamaru.. " He responded, " But we need to get going.  We are about a half days journey from the village and since we've transported an enemy nin, we need to debrief soon."

The team of young Shinobi nodded in obedience, and within a few minutes Team 2 was on their way back to Konoha.

[/Introduction]


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Explanation of Events*

I would like to take a moment and apologzie to all my readers who were faithful to my updates before I fell off the face of the earth.  It wasn't right of me to just leave you guys hanging, ALTHOUGH I did try to fall out on a place that kinda wrapped up a few things. (other things not so much)

My excuse for absence is that I was in school(daily) for nursing for a full year.  There were a couple times that I wanted to get on here and did, but i just never had time to actually write.  Now I am done with school so I have started writing again, and I hope that I can win some of you over again!  

*You all forgive me?* ​


----------



## Teller1 (Jul 29, 2011)

*I see people are looking at my updates, just curious if you guys liked the intro or not.  Lemme know!​*New Update




*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 1: The Growth of a Nation
Naruto stood at his office window peering out over the village that he had been leading now for close to three years.  His gaze shifted to children playing in the street kicking around a red ball.  Naruto smiled at them as one stole the ball with his fancy foot work, throwing his hands in the air in a victorious manner.  The other kids chased after down the street yelling that he had cheated.

 Naruto turned from the window and laughed.  He sat back at his desk which was layered with papers of teams who had returned from reconnaissance missions.  The joy he had just found immediately left.  Each paper was detailed with information about the movements of the now Raikage, Kabuto, and his growing alliance of shinobi forces.

Such an alliance hadn?t been seen since the war with Madara, and Naruto wasn?t thrilled about there being another war of this caliber. They had been lucky so far and had lost only lost two hundred shinobi from the Leaf.  _Only two hundred._ Naruto thought. Only two hundred fathers and mothers who wouldn't be coming home.  Only two hundred husbands and wives, daughters and sons, brothers and sisters.  Naruto dropped his face into his hands and rubbed his temples.  _Only two hundred_

The number seemed small but eighty of the lost shinobi had happened in a single attack weeks prior.  The Hokage had issued a raid on a known hideout where the underground reign of alliance ninja's where hiding.  He hadn't thought that _he_ would be there.  They had done away with most of the strongest ninja's bodies so the _Impure_ technique couldn't be used to resurrect them.   At least they thought they did... At least Naruto thought he did.  _Yahiko_ was alone... waiting for the combined attack from Suna and Konoha.  He apologized to the combined forces before bringing the entire cavern on top of them, eighty shinobi from the Leaf and eighty from the Sand.

"Eighty condolences letters...  personally delivered."  Naruto said out loud as he lifted his head trying to get his mind off of the raid.  He fished under some papers to find the already signed letters and rose from the desk walking to his balcony and up the stairs to the roof of the tower.  He placed the folder under his arm and formed his signature dual cross.  A cloud formed around the Hokage and in a moment a multitude of clones surrounded him.   

He retrieved the folder from under his arm and handed it to the first clone.  
As the folder made its way through the clones and each one retrieved a letter, Naruto heard footsteps coming from behind him.  He turned to see a middle aged woman in her mid to late thirties walking up the stairs.  Her red hair was professionally pulled back in a bun, wearing a navy blue button up top with a matching skirt and shoes.  Naruto noticed a confused look under the woman's black rimmed glasses.

"Maria?" Naruto said, catching his new assistant off guard.

"Oh, Lord Hokage, there you are."  She said with a look of relief on her face.  She pulled a piece of paper out from her pocket and opened it.

"Lady Hinata called and left a message...  Requesting that you come home for the 'thing' you all have planned ASAP."  Maria said with a smile.  Naruto nodded and turned to see that all his clones were gone to deliver the letters.

"Thank you, Maria"  Naruto said smiling and handing the empty folder to her. 

"You're welcome, Lord Hokage."  Maria responded grabbing the folder from Naruto.  

"Guess I should be going?"  Naruto said forming a seal, " I'll see you bright and early in the morning.  It is Setsuna's birthday... she is going to be one and I just can't believe it!"

"They grow up fast, sir."  Maria responded.  Naruto agreed and finished his farewells before disappearing from the Hokage's tower.


----------



## Daylight (Jul 31, 2011)

I love this. My only complaint with TNKSS was that it felt a little rushed at times- sometimes things would happen too quickly, or the writing style would be a little suspect. Even so, though, TNKSS was a fantastic series.

Chronicles of the Rokudaime, on the other hand, has everything that TNKSS had- the plot is compelling, the characters are almost invariably brilliantly written, and on top of all that, it's a whole lot more polished than TNKSS. It's been a pleasure to read so far, and I truly hope you continue to update Teller.

I'm going to put my suggestions in spoilers, for the simple fact that even if you completely ignored them, your story would still be awesome. :33


*Spoiler*: __ 




One of the only things that I thought was consistently off was how you've portrayed Gaara... a lot of the time he seems kind of like a generic buddy of Naruto's, rather than the pensive, wise, and occasionally badass youth he is in the manga. 

Also, I have to question your choice of making Sasuke an ANBU captain. If I'm remembering correctly, Sai is the head of ANBU, right? So that would make Sai the superior of Sasuke? IMO that's a little odd... Sasuke has these hax MS techs that are pwning bad guys left and right, while Sai, who is his superior, is left painting pretty pictures...   

All I'm suggesting is making Sasuke a higher-ranked ANBU... maybe ranked equally with Sai?

And finally, was Minato's ability to use Ice Release ever explained? Normally it takes a Kekkei Genkai to use two elements (i.e. water and wind) at the same time to use an advanced chakra nature (i.e. ice). I've been binge reading your series from cover to cover for hours now (it's just that good), so I might have missed the explanation there- if I did, sorry about that. 

And that's all. Please keep updating for at least a little while. 




Edit: Also, the thread has four stars. It should not have four stars.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for those HUGE compliments man!  Means a lot to me.  Some of TNKSS was rushed, simply because of the lack of proof reading I did.  I was very guilty of having an idea of what I wanted to happen in my head, and instead of thinking out a nice series of events to lead to that... i just made it happen, lol.  But, I did try to cut that out in this story, and I am glad it seems I've been successful!  


*Spoiler*: __ 




And as far as your suggestions, they are great suggestions.  TO be honest i hadnt done much research on Gaara's character and I see what you mean.  When I bring Gaara back I hope you will be able to see a difference.

As Sai goes, the only reason I made him the lead of the ANBU was because of his experience with them and not because he was the strongest.  So its more like the Hokage's position, Tsunade isnt the strongest(in skill) shinobi in the village, but she is the most appropiate for the time.  Kakashi, Naruto and a number of other shinobi could probably defeat her.  But her diplomatic ability is what makes her the Hokage moreover her power.  but...i guess that is all a matter of opinion.

And as far as Minato's ability to use Ice release.  i have done quite a bit of research about Kekkai Genkai's and there are so many of them...  Let's just say...  Minato's heritage will come under fire.  He does have a bloodline ability to use ice, and when you see Minato again, he will be quite a different shinobi.


​


----------



## Daylight (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for considering my input, can't wait for next update!


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 1, 2011)

New Update



*Spoiler*: __ 





Chapter One: The Growth of a Nation, cont.

Naruto appeared in his bedroom closet, immediately removing his Hokage?s cloak and putting it into the laundry basket.  He finished changing his clothes and in a cloud of smoke disappeared to the downstairs dining room.  

?Bout time you made it, Naruto!?  came Sakura?s fiery voice!  Naruto turned with a smile on his face.

?Sorry.  The work of a Hokage is not easily delegated!?  He responded leaning down to his young child, kissing her on the cheek.  Her black hair was combed beautifully on her head and placed in a small purple burette.  He pinched her cheeks and made an awkward noise as he continued to kiss her.

?Happy birthday my little Setsuna.?  He said giving her one last kiss.  Setsuna made a slight childish giggle.  The laugh sent butterflies into Naruto?s stomach.  He couldn?t believe how much he loved this little child.  He smiled and turned to their visitors!

?Well who has the cake??  Naruto asked.  Everyones mouth dropped in disbelief, except for Hinata?s.

?YOU WERE SUPPOSE TO GET THE CAKE!!!?  Hinata yelled.  All of the blood drained from Naruto?s face.  

_oh crap_


-------

Kabuto threw a lamp into a nearby wall.  

?WHAT DO YOU MEAN ?Kisshima failed??? He yelled at a man standing in front of him who was wearing a full covering black body suit.  

?He was caught by the Leaf Shinobi team lead by the Leaf?s Shadow.? the shinobi responded.

?I NEED THE OTHER HALF OF THE KINSHI SCROLL!?  Kabuto yelled in anger still.

?But, Lord Kabu-?  the ninja tried to respond, but before he could finish a white snake tail erupted from Kabuto?s robe, grasping the shinobi?s face.  He began to twitch as his muffled screams began to grow louder through the office.  The snake quickly twisted his head to the side, breaking the ninja?s neck.  

A number of other shinobi in the office stood in shock as the snake opened his mouth and began to digest the ninja.  Some trembled at the thought that they could be next, but Kabuto smiled.

?Thatsss Lord Raikage to you!?  He hissed as he turned to his other subordinates.

?Have we gotten any closer on the _Alternative_??  His question was aimed to the only ninja standing in the room in a white bodysuit.  The bodysuits were Kabuto?s way of claiming rank amongst his army.  White signifying a Unit Leader.  The shinobi stepped forward and knelt.

?Yes sir, Lord Ka-..Uh Raikage?  he responded in fear.

?Really??  Kabuto asked.  The shinobi lifted his head.

?Yes sir.  We found _her_, and we?ve sent a team of our strongest to bring her here.?

Kabuto smirked for a moment, pondering something. 

?Hm? send a message to your team and tell them to return.?  Kabuto ordered.

?Sir??

?You cannot underesstimate the creator of _that_ jutsu.  Her blood line releasse is such that if ssshe even thinkss you?re on to her, it will take another two yearsss to find her again? if we are lucky.?  Kabuto continued.

?And we cannot rissk that.  The day is coming ssoon, and I need her.? He paused.

 Ssso I will ssend my Impure ressurrectionss after her sssince she cannot sssense the undead.? Kabuto finished walking back to his window and looking down and without looking back he ordered.

?Prepare the sacrifices!?  

-------

Aside from Naruto?s lapse of memory with the cake, Setsuna?s party went off without a hitch.  Luckily being the hokage gave Naruto the leverage to get a cake quickly from the villages best bakery, and Hinata easily forgave him since she knew the level of stress he had on his shoulders.

As everyone left Naruto thanked them for coming.  Sasuke was the last one out of the door. 

?Naruto?  tomorrow morning we have a debriefing on the captured alliance ninja that Oturan transported in, but--?

?I can?t think about that right now, Sasuke.? Naruto interrupted looking at Hinata, then back to Sasuke.

 ?I appreciate you taking your new role as Head of the ANBU seriously, but tonight is my baby?s birthday.?  Naruto said as he extended his hand outward.  Sasuke smiled and returned the handshake.

?Understood, Hokage.?


----------



## Daylight (Aug 1, 2011)

Another _that_ jutsu 

Haha, the plot thickens. I like it (and I approve of the Sasuke development).


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 1, 2011)

*LOL I pulled a Kishi!*​


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 1, 2011)

New Update



*Spoiler*: __ 





Chapter One: The Growth of a Nation, cont.


By nine o?clock Naruto was in his office in the house going over some last minute mission statements.  He had put Setsuna to bed and Hinata could be heard giggling in the other room.

_Must be reading another ?girly? book._ Naruto smirked.

He placed the statement he was reading on his desk.  A picture of team Uzumaki was framed and set at the edge of the table.  He smiled as he looked over the now two year old picture.  His eyes rested on the young blonde shinobi with the sapphire blue eyes that sparkled with life.  Worry had sat in on the Hokage after Minato hadn?t returned on what they considered to be ?schedule?.  He thought back to the day six months prior when Minato was to return.

[flashback]
_

?Hurry everyone?  Naruto said in angst., ?We?re not sure what time he?ll be back today and I wont this welcome home party to be awesome!?

?AH, I?m so excited!? Mai said bringing her hands ,full of streamers, up to her chin in excitement!  Hando, Shunji, Segare, Doubou and Tsuin all were standing in the corner, unsure what to do.  

Mai, Hinata, Amaru and a few other young shinobi girls continued decorating the walls of a room in Remembrance Hall.

The room?s front white wall was covered in a huge banner that read Welcome Home, Minato!  Blue streamers were neatly decorated around the banner and along the ceiling.  Three tables lined the front wall also, full of foods, desserts and drinks.  

?This is stupid!  I don?t want to eat when he gets back!? Hando said slamming a fist into his hand, ?I want to FIGHT HIM!!?

Mai rolled her eyes as she stopped hanging a streamer.

?Why, you were no match for him before he left.  Now he?s been training with the Tenshi?s for two years.  Be realistic.?  

Hando?s ego was immediately cut down as his head lowered like a whipped puppy.

?I mean, my gosh, you couldn?t even beat Shunji!? Mai said winking at Shunji.  The young men?s eyes widened as Shunji?s mouth dropped.

?Heyyy?.that?s hurtful.?  Shunji replied winking back.  Hando?s eyes flared and he turned to Shunji.

?FINE THEN ILL PUMIL HIM!?  he yelled towards Shunji who formed a seal.

?Lion?s Trap?  Shunji said as his hair began to glow and cascade towards the blindly approaching Hando.  His hair surrounded Hando and solidified, stopping him in his tracks.

?RAAAWWRR!?  Hando yelled as flames seemed to erupt from his mouth.  The gang of young friends all began to laugh as Hando?s efforts to be released ended with him being exhausted from squirming.

Hours passed and day quickly turned to night.  When it got to late Naruto sent the ROOTs gang home and told them to come back the next day.

This continued for two weeks before Naruto stopped bringing the gang together, and concern began to replace all of their excitement._
[/flashback]

Now six months later; yet still no sign of young Minato.  Naruto stood from his desk and walked to his window.  

?I hope you?re okay, Minato.?  Naruto said looking out the window.  He could hear the beginning sounds of pitter patter on the roof and quickly saw the raindrops beginning to fall on the window.

?I guess its time to sleep.?  Naruto said walking from the window towards the door.  

_crreeeakk_

Naruto turned quickly back to the window in time to see a tree limb scraping against it.  

?Paranoid?  Naruto said out loud as he turned the lights out and closed the door to his office.

Moments later the shadow?s squirmed in the dark room as two silhouettes formed from the shadows.

?She?s here, Hiruko!?  came the deep voice of one of the silhouettes. 

?Yes, I know, Shadou.?  Hiruko?s voice said in a whisper.

[/chpt] 






Next Chapter: Questions and Answers​


----------



## Daylight (Aug 1, 2011)

Read the chapter, still loving it. Are Hiruko and Shadou a third party, or are they under Kabuto's control? Are they even bad guys? So many questions for the next chapter...

Keep going!


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Your questions will be answered soon!




​


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 1, 2011)

New Update



*Spoiler*: __ 





Chapter Two:  Questions and Answers.



Two sets of feet swiftly landed on the roof of the Hokage?s roof.  The sounds of their landing were drowned out by a few claps of thunder over the village.  Lightning scattered across the sky momentarily giving off the positions of the two shinobi on the roof of the Hokage?s house.  

?There is a barrier Jutsu guarding this house.?  one of the shinobi spoke.  The other one nodded as his wet black hair draped over his face and he formed a seal.  

? Silent Barrier Release?  the shinobi spoke and pressed his hand against the roof of the house.  A bright green aura spread across the roof of the house and then draped down the siding.  

?It?s been done.? The shinobi looked up through his saturated hair.  The other man was standing closer to him now and another round of lightning screeched through the sky.  The shinobi?s pale skin and white blonde hair were visible for only a moment before it went dark again.

?Tonrio, lets get this done fast.?  the blonde one spoke, ?Our orders are to avoid any possible confrontation with the Hokage.  Only find _her_ and leave.? 

?Yes, Rio, I know!?  Tonrio responded forming another seal, ? Dust Release: Cylinder destruction!?  

A small clear glowing cylinder shaped appeared in Tonrio?s hand.  He expanded his hands and the cylinder elongated and widened through the roof of the house.  Everything within the inner radius of the cylinder disintegrated to nothing.

?After you, Rio.? Tonrio motioned to him.  Rio nodded.

?Thanks, brother.?  he responded disappearing into the house; Tonrio followed swiftly behind.

----

_Daddy? Daddy? wake up._

Naruto erupted from his sleep in a fearful frenzy.

_What was that?_  Naruto thought.  He shifted his feet off the bed and sat on the side of the bed with his head in his hands.

_must have been a dream_ Naruto thought as he rose from the bed, being sure not to wake Hinata.  

He walked to his bathroom, turning the light on.  He turned the faucet on and ran his hands under the water, placing his cool damp hands on his face.  He cupped his hands, allowing them to fill with water and leaned his face down while bringing his cupped hands up, splashing the water on his face.  He then reached for a dry towel and wiped his face. 

He glimpsed from the towel into the mirror and looked at the bruise that sat evenly across his abodomen above his black pj pants.  

?What a training day that was.?  Naruto laughed.  

_Daddy? Daddy? Help me._ the voice spoke again.

Naruto spun around quickly.

?Who is there??  Naruto asked demandingly.  

Nothing.

Naruto closed his eyes for a moment and when he opened them they assumed his Sage Mode.  

_Two of them!_ Naruto thought immediately disappearing to his office where he felt the chakra  signatures, forming a rasengan in his hand.  The light emitting from his right hand shown every corner of the room.  Two shinobi stood in the corner.  One had stood medium height with white hair and red eyes, wearing a dark grey cloak that covered his body, the other was a taller man with red hair and beady black eyes, also wearing a similar cloak.

?Who are you??  Naruto asked.  Both shinobi formed a seal and immediately disappeared.  Naruto was taken by surprise by their lack of fortitude to attack him.

?Why would they come here if not to fight me??  Naruto said to himself before it dawned on him.

?SETSUNA!?  Naruto yelled disappearing, in another flash, to his daughters room where a black haired man was holding Setsuna in his hands.  A green aura surrounded them both.  The man turned to Naruto and smiled.

?Guess we weren?t sneaky enough eh, Rio??  the shinobi spoke.  

?Guess not, Tonrio.?  Rio spoke from behind Naruto who turned quickly looking at the white blonde ninja.  His eyes furrowed in rage as he turned back to Tonrio.

?LET GO OF MY CHILD!? 







I know three updates in one day... I just got excited when i started writing some of the plot out in note form and I had to write more!​


----------



## Daylight (Aug 2, 2011)

Dust Release is interesting- I wonder what village Tonroi and Roi are affiliated with. 

More!!


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 2, 2011)

New Update



*Spoiler*: __ 





Chapter Two:  Questions and Answers. cont.



Tonrio placed young Setsuna back into her crib, still emitting a green aura.

?No need to over-react, Hokage.?  Tonrio spoke softly, ?We will just leave.?

?Who are you with??  Naruto asked turning from Tonrio to his accomplice standing behind him. 

?We are _Impures_, if that tells you any--?

?Rio, that?s enough.?  Tonrio scolded.  Naruto smirked.

?You?re right, that is enough.?  He said forming a seal, two clones appeared beside him and each one grabbed one of the intruders and then grabbed Naruto.  He quickly formed another seal and all of them disappeared..

Naruto, his two clones, Tonrio and Rio appeared in the almost flooded training grounds.  The clones dispersed and Naruto stood, alone, between the two shinobi.  Tonrio closed his eyes for a moment before opening them again.

?We?ve been okayed for battle, Rio.?  he spoke with a smile.  Rio nodded and formed a seal.

?Before we start this dance, why were you after my daughter??  Naruto asked, his head was lifted towards the sky with his eyes closed.  The rain was dripping down his neck and his chest.  For a moment he regretted not grabbing any of his clothes as he stood only in his pajama pants.  

?We were commanded.  You know how the _impure technique_ works.?  Rio responded, ?And I?m sorry but we can?t hold off any longer, we?ve been ordered!?

Rio hands formed a series of seals.

?Earth Release:  Muddy River!?  Rio opened his mouth and a flow of mud shot towards Naruto who jumped into the air away from the attack.

?Dust Release:  Cubed Judgment?  

Naruto turned to see Tonrio floating in the air with hands holding a glowing cube.

_ Just like the Old Man?CRAP!_

The cube expanded and enclosed around Naruto.

?Farewell, Hokage.? 

The cube solidified and disappeared. 


-------

Shadou stood at young Setsuna?s bedside, the green aura surrounding her still.

?Hiruko? the barrier seal is in place around the child.?  he spoke.  Hiruko walked beside Shadou and lifted young Setsuna from the bedside.  

?WHO ARE YOU??  Hinata?s voiced boomed from the doorway.  Hiruko turned to Hinata.

?Lady Hinata.  We are here to rescue your child.?  

?Then put her down!?  Hinata ordered stepping towards Hiruko, who turned to Shadou and handed the child to him with a  nod.  Shadou immediately disappeared into the shadows like a ghost.

?NO!!?  Hinata yelled leaping towards them.  Hiruko grabbed Hinata?s arm and swiftly turned her around and kicked her back to the door.

Hinata spun around and formed a seal.

?BYAKUGAN!?  She yelled, veins erupted from around her eyes and her white pupils became more visible!

?Eigth Trigrams Empty Palms!? 

Before Hiruko could react Hinata had laid numerous punches on him and ended with her thrusting her palm into his chest, sending him crashing through the walls of the house; into the streets.  Hiruko crashed into a light pole and the rain immediately drenched him in its torrential down pour.  

Hinata jumped after him, her eye tech still activated.  Hiruko stood up quickly and formed a seal.

?GIVE ME BACK BY CHILD!? Hinata yelled!

?Swift Release: Shadowless Fight!?  Hiruko yelled and his body disappeared.  Hinata?s eyes quickly followed him.

?Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms?  Hinata said as a series of chakra circles encompassed her.  As soon as Hiruko passed the outer barrier Hinata quickly unleashed her fury of pinpoint accurate attacks on Hiruko?s chakra pathway.  

?AHH?

---------

?RASENGAN!?  Naruto yelled as he collided the powerful sphere of chakra with the back of Rio.  _Direct hit!_

The rasengan surrounded Rio and rocketed across the training ground; sending him into a nearby training shed.  Tonrio looked down at Naruto in amazement.

?You are worthy of your title, Hokage.?  He taunted.  Naruto formed a seal and grabbed his forearm.

?Wind Release: Ken Joutei!?  Naruto yelled as he slashed his hand into the air.  Tonrio?s eyes widened in shock as he felt the wind slash through him.  

?So?fast.?  He muttered before his body slid off of itself and both halves fell to the ground.

Naruto released the jutsu and walked towards the wreckage that he had just caused.  Tonrio?s body began to piece together as Rio began to walk from the burning shed, his wounds beginning to heal from the Hokage?s attack.
?You know better than that, Hokage.?  Tonrio taunted as he stood back to his feet, ?We are Impures now.?

Rio took his turn this time and formed a seal.

?Lightning Release: Dragons Roar!?







Whats everybody thinking about this?​


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome. Cant wait for more.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Good to see you again, Codi!*


----------



## Daylight (Aug 2, 2011)

Impures? Might they be Edo Tensei zombies? 

And Hiruko and Shadou... is this the same Hiruko from one of the movies? 

Great chapter for sure. Keep it up!


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 8, 2011)

New Update



*Spoiler*: __ 





Chapter Two:  Questions and Answers. cont.



Hinata finished the bond seals on Hiruko’s unconscious person.  She slapped his face a few times, roughly.

“WAKE UP AND GIVE ME MY CHILD.”

Hiruko’s eyes opened up slowly, he could barely breathe from Hinata’s onslaught.  He looked into her legendary Byakugan and smiled weakly.

“She is no longer your child!”  he smirked, while slightly coughing in pain.  Hinata’s eyes furrowed in anger and grabbed Hiruko by his torn collar, pulling him to her face.

“WHERE DID YOU TAKE SETSUNA?” she yelled in anger.  Hiruko squinted.

“The Order has taken back the child who was once yours.”  

“What do you mean ‘once mine’?  What is The Order?” Hinata asked, confused.  Hiruko smiled through battered lips.

“I will speak no more.  I must maintain The Order.”  

Hinata’s eyes furrowed again.

“We will see!”  Hinata said throwing back her hand and punching Hiruko across his face.

-------

Naruto dodged Tonrio’s dust element once more, only to be knocked in the back by Rio’s lightning punch.  He fell to the ground, breathing heavily as images of Setsuna flooded his mind, the rain had lightened up.  Only the faint rolls of thunder could be heard in the distance.  

_ They threatened my child…_ He thought punching his fist into the ground.

“Dust Release:”

“Lightning Release:” 

Naruto heard the words clearly and angered rose in him.

“NO!” he yelled in a fury.  

“Cube Destruction”

“Dragons Roar”

A red chakra  enveloped Naruto as Rio’s and Tonrio’s jutsus were released on him.  A pillar of fire and smoke erupted.

Tonrio and Rio smiled as they walked closer.

“Good try, Hokag-” Rio taunted before being interrupted.

“SPIRALING ABSORPTION, RASENGAN!”  

Rio and Tonrio’s eyes widened in shock.


The dust cleared and Naruto was on one knee while a huge rasengan was formed behind him; two chakra arms raced from Naruto’s being and grabbed both, Rio and Tonrio.  Immediately they were drug to the spiraling chakra.

“This won’t work, Hokage!”  Rio yelled before being smashed into the rasengan, disintegrating into ashes.  Naruto pressed his hand onto the ground.

“We’ll see about that!” Naruto yelled, “Hokage Art: Impure Bondage!”  

Naruto’s Nine-tails chakra dispersed as a blue chakra erupted from his hand pressed against the ground.  A wind began swirling around as a vacuum began to form.  

The ashes of the both Rio and Tonrio had already began to reform quickly.  Their faces were already visible and their bodies had reformed their outline.  The wind began swirling faster as the vacuum began to suck the forming bodies closer to the epicenter.  

“What is this?”  Tonrio’s formed face spoke in fear.  Naruto smiled.

“This is my secret weapon to sealing Kabuto’s Resurrections.”   Naruto said as the wind again quickened and sucked the two forming bodies into the center of the vortex.  The bodies disappeared into the ground under Naruto’s hand.  Naruto closed his hand around the ground.

The blue chakra grew brighter and then began to dim.  Naruto remained in a kneeling position, breathing heavily.  He picked his hand up to reveal the only piece of dry ground in the area.  A small square piece was missing, which was a cube that was in Naruto’s hand.  The cube had symbols on all four sides that still had a slight blue glow to them.  

Naruto stood from the ground, his pants were torn and muddy, only covering his groin and hind side down to his mid thigh.  The rest had been destroyed by Rio’s lightning release.  He turned towards the city and formed a seal, preparing to go home and check on his family.

“Hokage.” a voice spoke from behind a startled Naruto.

He turned to see a glowing figure standing amidst the rubble of the training grounds.  He immediately took a defensive pose.

“WHO are you?”  He asked.  The figures features where almost unrecognizable aside from bright green eyes.

“I am Re-za, of the Cloud.”


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 8, 2011)

**New Update**



*Spoiler*: __ 





Chapter Two:  Questions and Answers. cont.



?So you?re a part of the Alliance??  Naruto questioned, worry had began to set in since he was already exhausted and didn?t have enough chakra to even make a single clone.  _ So no sage tech_.

The bright white aura around Re-za began to diminish and Naruto began to distinguish more of his features.  When the glowing completely subsided he was able to see an average bald man standing in a red robe that was layered on his chest and swept out around his legs.  Re-za shook his head.

?No, not with the Alliance.?  he spoke assuredly, ? In that we are on the same side, Lord Hokage.?  

?In that??  Naruto questioned, relaxing his defensive stance, ? How are you from the Cloud yet not with the Alliance?? 

?That is irrelevant.?  Re-za spoke, ?I am only here to ensure the _match_ was retrieved and kept safe.?  

?The match??  Naruto questioned again, ?You are speaking in a lot of riddles, and I?m tired of being confused.

?What have you shown yourself to me for??  He asked returning to his defensive stance.  Re-za took a step towards Naruto, who immediately strengthened his pose.  Re-za stopped and brought his hands up.

?Truthfully, I am only interested in that Jutsu you just preformed?Hokage Art?Impure Bondage??  

?Why??

?Because such a technique would really be a benefit to the Orders protection of _her_ and the _match_.?  

Thoughts began racing through Naruto?s mind.  The men in his office, then the men in Setsuna?s room.  Pieces begin to fly together.

?You mean Setsuna??  Naruto asked.

?Yes, the Match, she was my mission.?  Re-za responded, ?But that really doesn?t matter.  My curiosity is in that jutsu!?  

Naruto?s eyes furrowed.

?But you said the match was to be retrieved??

Re-za sighed.

?Yes? it became apparent to the Order that you were no longer able to protect our next oracle, so we have taken her back to the Brannin Order?s Sanctuary.?  

Naruto felt his stomach jerk.

?You?ve taken my daughter??  

?Yes,? Re-za replied, ?Lord Ryokou ordered.  We couldn?t afford the Raikage taking her and using her as leverage to get a hold of us.?

Naruto didn?t even listen to the last of what was said.  He leapt at Re-za with furry in his heart.

?SETSUNA!?  he yelled.  Re-za?s body began to glow and disappeared.

?Lord Hokage, I had hoped that we could form some sort of union.?  Re-za spoke from behind Naruto.  He turned to Re-za.

_ So fast_ Naruto thought.

?But I can tell that your barbaric attachments to things such as family will blind you from making the right choices.?  Re-za spoke forming a seal, ?Just know, your daughter will become the greatest secret to the shinobi world!? 

He immediately disappeared.  Naruto leapt at where he once stood. 

?NO!?  Naruto yelled.  He turned back to the city again.

?He was lying!  He has to of been!?  Naruto said running back.  

-------

When Naruto made it to his home he saw the side of the house that was torn to pieces.

_Hinata!!_

Naruto jumped to the top where Setsuna?s room was.  Hinata was laying on the side of the cradle, weeping.

?Hi..na..t.a.? Naruto spoke with grief building in his voice.  Hinata turned to him with tears flowing from her eyes.  She leapt at Naruto wrapping her arms around him.  Naruto returned the embrace.  

?They took her.? she cried.  Naruto felt his body quit breathing as he looked into the empty bed where his daughter once laid.  

? They took Setsuna!?

[/CHPT]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL i finally remember why I like this fic. Just a thought though, you don't need all caps to express emotion. You could use italics on the most important word in the sentence or even bold to make your point. At east, that's how i see authors do it in books. 

Like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 




“WAKE UP AND GIVE ME MY CHILD.”

to this:

“_Wake up_ and give me my child!”

Even this:

“FINE THEN ILL PUMIL HIM!”'

"Fine then, I'll _pummel_ him!"




Gives it more of dramatic impact when you single out the most important words.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> LOL i finally remember why I like this fic. Just a thought though, you don't need all caps to express emotion. You could use italics on the most important word in the sentence or even bold to make your point. At east, that's how i see authors do it in books.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...



Thanks man!  I will be sure to try and incorporate some of that in my style!  

You said you finally remembered why you liked my story; I am curious to what it is you like? ​


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 9, 2011)

Better than most of the crap posted these days. All it takes is a little effort people,come on! I dunno for real reason...everything just flows good though your plot twists are sometimes expected like the whole Naruto clone Oturan thing...but still it's halfway decent.


----------



## Uzumaki Abizi (Aug 10, 2011)

Teller I think you have me placed under some kind genjutsu in your fanfic I just can't seem to stop reading


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 16, 2011)

_Thanks everyone for your kind words!  My laptop is currently being worked on and it is to big of a pain to write on my iPad bcuz safari likes to screw up what I type, idk why!  But hopefully very soon I will be back up and running!!​_


----------



## Uzumaki Abizi (Aug 16, 2011)

*'kay, I'll be waiting patiently then........
....is it up yet.lol*


----------



## Daylight (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll race you to see who gets back on track first, since we both seem to be trying to end our small breaks...


----------



## Teller1 (Nov 3, 2011)

OK...so I finally have internet and my laptop back!  

So get ready to continue this journey!​

**New Update**



*Spoiler*: __ 





Chapter Three:  The Orderof theHunt.



Kabuto had raged for what seemed like weeks after his impure resurrections failed to capture the Hokage's daughter.  In reality it had only been a few days, but a number of his subordinates had felt the wrath of _their_ failure.   Mitsu, however, had been lucky.  His rank in the Alliance had bought him a few perks of dishing out punishment instead of receiving it.  And there was no short need of punishment in the Village.  

Mitsu combed a hand through his black hair as he stood outside the Raikage's office.  He looked into a mirror that hung evenly on the wall.  He straightened his black flak jacket that covered his white captains top shirt.  His slight cream skin seemed only hid by his icy blue eyes.  He knocked on the door and waited.  He never enjoyed coming to the office under orders.  It usually meant he was to execute a prisoner or flog an insubordinate.  Neither of which he particularly enjoyed.  It wasn't exactly his ninja way; then again the Lord Raikage didn't care about anyone's morals.  He had his plans and ambitions and its all that seemed to matter.  

"Come in."  came the leathery snake like voice.  Mitsu pushed through the door and knelt before Kabuto with his right arm across his chest.  

"Lord Raikage."  Mitsu said with reverence.  A sinister smile crept across Kabuto's face.

"Ahh... Mitssu.  So nice of you to join me."  he said standing from his desk.  Mitsu raised his head and and nodded.

"I came as soon as the order crossed my attention."  

"Yess, of coursse you did."  Kabuto smirked, " I would expect nothing less from you.  Do you know why I have called you to my office today?"

"No sir.  Is someone in need of better understanding?"  Kabuto chuckled.

"No no...although I'm sssure I could find sssomeone."   the sinister remark sent chills up Mitsu's spine.

"But I called you here today for an important mission.  As you know the Order has taken _her_ from the Leaf village."  

"Yes sir, the Brannin Order seem to enjoy thwarting our plans."   Kabuto didnt seem amused by the small joke of Mitsu.  He closed his eyes and continued.

"Even in that...  I called you here today becausse it sseemssss.. you are the only one I can trusst to get anything done.  I need you to gather five captain level ninja and prepare them for a very...um...sspecial misssion. "  A smile reappeared along the cracked white mouth of Kabuto.  His once normal-esque smile had now become one of a fanged appearance after his fusing with Orochimaru.   He picked up a scroll from the table and handed the sealed document to Mitsu.

"You're not to open thisss until you have the men you require." Kabuto ordered, " and after they underssstand the misssion if they wisssh to retreat from it...well...kill them.  I have no room for those type of ninja." 

Mitsu nodded, although he didnt agree at all.  He peered into the Raikage's gaze.

"May I ask what the mission is beforehand... of course I won't  pass the knowledge down until the team is ready to leave.  And it may help me in my selection of men."  Mitsu reassured.  Kabuto nodded in agreement.

"I don't ssseeee why not."  He turned to the window in the office and began speaking.

"It hass come to my knowledge that the Land of Fire'ss councsil will be meeting today on whether or not to declare war on the Brannin Order.  I however don't ssee sssuch a vast nation declaring war on sssomething that iss mossstly considered mythical more than real."

Mitsu seemed confused.

"So what's the mission?"

Kabuto glared at the shinobi's impatience.

"_The misssssion_... iss to go after the Order and retrieve _her_."   He hissed.

"So it is the same mission as the Impure's had?"  Mitsu questioned.

"There'sss more."  Mitsu's stomach shuddered.  

"There is?"

"Oh yesss.... there iss more."


to be cont..


----------



## Teller1 (Nov 7, 2011)

**New Update**
​
*Spoiler*: __ 





Chapter Three:  The Order of theHunt.



The air in the Hokage's office seemed hotter as Naruto sat at his desk.  The windows were open and a slight breeze whipped through the office, lifting a piece of paper from the table and carrying it on the current.   Naruto elegantly grabbed the retreating report and brought it back to his line of sight and read again.

_Document Number: 2901-A04	, Setsuna Retrieval  Report.  Mission status:  suspended pending council meeting._

Naruto stared at the deafening text.  When he officially got the report that morning it seemed unreal to him.  They had spent the entire week following the disappearance... NO kidnapping, searching for her.  Disappearance may leave room to think that Setsuna went on her own accord.  She was only a baby, one year old, she was kidnapped.  Right before his eyes.  Right under his nose.  What kind of father was he?

Naruto wiped at a drop of moisture from his cheek.  He couldn't tell if it was sweat from the heat or tears from his broken heart.  Reason told him that they wouldn't kill Setsuna.  _The match_ Naruto thought. That was what was said. He could only gather that _he_ had meant Setsuna.  But he wasn't so sure why he would say that.

Naruto's anger began to boil.  He couldn't believe that the council had suspended the search. They called the search, 'Unwarranted'.  Naruto slammed his fist into his desk.  The top splintered under the weight of his punch.  

"_Unwarranted_?"  Naruto yelled.  More out loud than he had meant to.  He threw the report into the trash bin and rose from his seat. He would go to meet the council and plead his case, even though he felt like he shouldn't have to.  He walked to the ledge of his office and peered over Konoha, _his_ village. The village he has spent his entire life protecting.  The village housed all the people he cared for, but today it seemed empty without his daughter.

"They'll have to believe me."  Naruto spoke softly now.  Speculation was really what had called the search teams off.  Rumors that they could not of been so easily invaded without one of the sensors feeling their presence. Naruto knew better.  He himself had snuck in and out at a moment's notice without as much as tripping their sensory.  But his pleas were drowned out but doubt.

Naruto jumped from the room onto the ground below.  He allowed himself to fall with more weight  than normal.  His knee collided with the ground causing a crater to erupt as he landed in a cloud of dust. He immediately raised to his feet. The feeling allowed some of the stress he felt simmer away.  He knelt there for a moment soaking in the few seconds of peace.
"Lord... Ho..ka..ge."  came a soft voice.  Naruto turned to the sound.  A little girl stood just outside the circumference of the crater with a slight fearful look on her face. Naruto's scowl turned immediately into a smile.  Her dark hair sat neatly on her shoulders while her bangs hung to the ridge of her eyebrows, just over her dark green eyes.

"Hello little one."  Naruto held his smile.  Her fearful gaze seemed to relax.  He took a step towards her.

"I didn't mean to scare you, I didn't know anyone was down here or I would of fallen with more grace."  Naruto said while setting a hand on her head, patting it.  She smiled.

"Oh  it's okay, Lord Hokage!"  the young child spoke.  Naruto rested his hand on her shoulders.

"Well good.  Listen I need to go now, I have to meet with the Fire Nation's leaders."  He said turning from her and beginning to walk away.  Naruto scolded himself for not paying more attention and scaring one of the children in his village.  What if she were to run right under him while he was so foolishly venting his anger.

_Get ahold of yourself, Naruto_

"I hope you find your daughter!" 

The words stopped Naruto in his track.  They cut to his heart and Naruto felt his anguish rise in his heart.  He turned back to the young girl holding back his tears.

"What is your name, little one?" he asked.

 She smiled and a slight aura formed around her. Naruto's eyebrows raised at the unexpected site.  The white aura grew stronger and brighter as she began to change form.  Her body, purely white now, grew until she was the height of Naruto.  Her face matured also into one of the most beautiful women he had ever seen.  From behind her six angelic wings formed and spread out over the street.  They had to be as wide as she was tall.

Naruto was speechless at the sight.  Frozen by some supernatural force.  He tried to move his hands to form a seal.  Fear seemed to be the only word that he could grab in his mind.  Somewhere else, however, in the corner of his mind, peace overwhelmed him.  Such peace that he had never felt before.  The warmth of the light seemed to take away all of his worries and pain.  Even the fear that he had felt a moment ago faded away.

" I have no name for you, just know I protect you. So if you must call me something call me, Hogosha." her voice sounded like the silkiest melody Naruto had ever heard.  Naruto managed to pull some of his mind forward.

"Pro..tect me?" He asked.  Hogosha smiled.

"Minato has spoken so highly of you to the Tenshi Masters."

Naruto's breath was quickened away. 

_Minato!!_

"How is he!?"  Naruto asked in angst this time.  

"He is training still, and he is doing well."  Hogosha continued, "But I was sent her as a Protector for you.  I truly wish you to find your daughter, as does Minato and all those in the Land of the Tenshi.  You have become a part of us through Minato.  We have seen the path that lies ahead of you and know of how treacherous and dangerous it is.  While I cannot tell you or give you an opinion on where to go,  I will accompany you on your journey."


Naruto looked a bit dumbfounded.

"Journey?  I'm just going to meet the Council?  They're going to hear my case and then they will order the retrieval of Setsuna!"  Naruto spoke assuredly.  Hogosha's smile waned.

"Naruto... there is much your council doesn't tell you." she spoke softly.

"What do you mean?"  

Hogosha crossed her arms, as if she were cradling herself in pain.

"Your Council is tainted.  There is at least one the works for the Brannin Order.  That is all I am allowed to say to you.  The rest you _must_ figure out on your own."

"Tainted..."  Naruto stood in disbelief.

"You mean the Council has a traitor?" Naruto spoke the words but they seemed to be coming from some other entity.  Surely Naruto couldn't believe such things, Hogosha must be mistaken.  He is going to go to the coucil, plead his case, and they are going to order the retrieval of Setsuna.  He is the Hokage, it has to be done!

"Yes, Naruto... a traitor." the words sliced through every fiber of his being.  He felt his breathing stop as a turmoil of emotion erupted in him.

to be cont..


----------



## Violence (Nov 8, 2011)

wooow i'm strating reading the first parts and i'm so amazed! plz continue making more!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome chaps. Good to see you back on, Teller.


----------



## Teller1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!  It's good to be back! ​


----------



## Teller1 (Nov 9, 2011)

**New Update**
​
*Spoiler*: __ 





Chapter Three:  The Order of theHunt.



-------

Naruto entered the chambers were the meeting was to be held.  The Feudal Lord sat in the middle, where Naruto would of normally sat.  His traditional hat sat in front of him, he hadn't been one to follow tradition since he became the youngest Feudal Lord in Fire Nation history.  Naruto had already had a few altercations with him.  His arrogant smile set underneath a neatly trimmed blonde beard that seemed only a slightly darker shade than his carefully close cut blonde hair.  He was only a few years older than Naruto and frequently reminded him of his superiority.  

"Ah, Lord Hokage." came his baritone voice, the unnatural deepness only added to his superior mentality. Naruto felt the words of Hogosha ring in his mind.  _Someone is a traitor._  Naruto couldn't help but hope that the Feudal Lord was him.  Naruto often imagined punching him in his mouth.

"Hello again, Daimyo Senshu." Naruto spoke as a parent to a child. The Feudal Lord took note of the tone, not seeming to thrilled with it.  To his right sat the council woman, Kokuzoku.  Her gray streaked black hair was pulled back tightly into a bun.  Age shown slightly around her dark eyes where her tan skin wrinkled in bags. To his left sat councilman, Heki whose bald head gleaned in the light from the sunroof of the room.  His green eyes examined the room almost as eagerly as Naruto's.   Former Hokage, Tsunade sat to Heki's left. To Kokuzoku's right sat Enma, who as normal sat with her entire body covered in a black garm, even her eyes shaded by a gray vale.  Behind them stood each of their assistants and advisors.  Each one standing astutely as if examining every detail of the reports they had in hand.

_The work of politics is never done_, Naruto thought as he took a step into the circular podium that stood in the middle of the room before the Council Row.  Naruto had seen many of men and woman stand in the podium and give there testimonies for different cases.  It didn't thrill Naruto to be in such a place now.  Begging for the aide of his village and nation.  It didn't seem right to have to after everything he had done and sacrificed for them.  He was never one to keep score of such trivial things, but this was concerning his daughter, his only child.  He wouldn't let his sacrifices be forgotten.  

As a few more minor representatives made their way into the chamber hall, Naruto felt himself become restless.  Senshu was discussing what seemed to be some important matters with one of his advisors, the discussion looked to be somewhat heated, but Naruto was never good at hearing whispers or reading lips.  Although when he was younger he would of made up the words they were saying and laughed at the idiocy of it all.  Today he didn't feel much like laughing. 

He bowed his head and smoothed out a wrinkle in his pants.  Again, not something he typically worried with, but the monotony of waiting , no matter the length of time, was working on his nerves.  He desperately was trying to calm himself.  Hogosha's words kept rushing through his mind.  Someone standing before him was a traitor.  Naruto only trusted Tsunade.

The chamber mediator walked in and sat behind a desk, preparing to record the minutes of the meeting.   He folded out some papers and then looked toward the Feudal Lord and nodded.  Senshu smiled and nodded back to him.

"Ok... this meeting is officially called to order." Senshu said as he motioned for the back doors to be shut by the shinobi on guard.

"We will hear your opening statements, Hokage."  Heki spoke firmly.  Naruto stood silent for a moment.  Not sure of the exact way he wanted to speak.  He carefully combed over the words in his mind till he gathered the ones he wanted.

"...As Hokage."  Naruto coughed.

"I order you all to sign into act the needed authority to rescue my daughter."

Senshu's eyes narrowed at the Hokage.

"You order us?"   Senshu pointed a finger to Naruto, " Who do you think you are to order us?"

"I am the man who has rescued this village and nation more than once from destruction. "  Naruto said with his head lowered.  He raised it up, with a fire burning in his eyes.

"Who are you to deny my request?  My daughter was kidnapped by three ninja.  Preliminary reports came back that it was some organization like Akatsuki." Naruto said with the anger still burning inside him.   Senshu began to speak but Kokuzoku interrupted.

"And what organization is that?"  She asked with the ever so hint of kindness in her voice.  

"Some wannabe group known as, the Brannin Order."

The room fell quiet.  The whites of even Enma's eyes seemed visible.  Naruto realized he had hit something much deeper than a wannabe clan.  He looked to Tsunade hoping to get a response from her, the only one he trusted.   Hers were the only eyes that stayed straightened with no emotion.  Either she didnt know as much as the others, or she knew more.  Senshu seemed more perturbed at the quietness.

"Your ignorance is astounding, Hokage.  The Brannin Order are mythological.  You expect us to send our ninja out after a ghost group?"  Senshu taunted.  Naruto slammed a fist on the table.

"Then _who_ kidnapped her? That is the only explanation I have.  The shinobi I faced off against was definitely not of the Alliance.  Who took may daughter, if not the Order?  The man i faced said-"  

"It is obvious you were under some genjuts-"

"You find me so ignorant not to know when I am being held in genjutsu.  I am sorry Daimyo but your moronic unintelligence is the only thing astounding in this room."

"You'd do well Hokage to learn your place.  You are not a tyrant that can make orders and see them pass at the expense of everyone in the village.  When it comes to something like this diplomacy has its place.  If you allowed me to finish you would of heard my response." Senshu was desperately trying to remain unmoved.  

"We believe your daughter may of been kidnapped by someone in the village who doesn't necessarily share your views on diplomacy with the Sand village..."

Naruto seemed shocked.

"What does Suna have to do with anything?"  He questioned.

"Ever since you have formed the treaty with them after the Great War, many jounin and elder people are not happy with it.  They find them a threat and in turn find you a threat."  Senshu's words didn't make sense to Naruto.  They seemed to be a falling mans grasp at a strand of rope.

"That makes no sense!"  Senshu stood to his feet in obvious defiance to Naruto's persistence.

"_Naruto_, the Council is mostly unanimous in this explanation.  We have met and discussed this matter in detail trying to decide the best plan of action for us as a nation to take.  The Fire Nation cannot risk having our forces stretched on a whim.  It is rare that such a council is even required to overthrow a Hokage's decision.  That in itself shows the immaturity of your decisions and lack of leadership that you have shown Konoha.  We could care less of what a imaginary ninja said about your daughter being a match or protected.  If you choose to continue to chase after this matter than you will not do so as the Hokage.  And even then we order you as your superiors to submit yourself to our wisdom and allow diplomacy to bring back your daughter."

Naruto stared into the eyes of all the representatives in the room.  The elders, the Feudal Lord, and Tsunade also.  All but Tsunade where smiling in agreement.  Naruto couldn't understand why she wasn't speaking on his behalf.  Not that it mattered anymore, he knew what he needed to know.  He turned and looked Senshu in the eyes.

"To hell with your diplomacy, and to hell with all of you."

With that, Naruto vanished.

to be concluded.


----------



## Teller1 (Nov 9, 2011)

**New Update**
​
*Spoiler*: __ 





Chapter Three:  The Order of theHunt.



--------
Naruto appeared in his office, walking immediately to his closet, he opened the door.  _ To think that the entire council_ Naruto thought to himself as he pulled a drawer open from inside the closet.  He reached inside and removed a scroll container from it. _Would deny me my daughter. .. this doesnt even make sense._  Naruto placed the scroll under his jacket in a black belted pouch.  He began to rummage through some more odd and end things.  _They'll be here soon, and a few things I can't risk in the *move*._

Naruto placed a few kunai and separate scrolls in hidden compartments throughout his clothing.  He heard footsteps ringing from the downstairs.  _ Hmmm... no doubt they are coming to ensure I don't take any privileged items._ He walked to the middle of the room and formed a seal, as he did the doors erupted open in a cloud of smoke.  

----

Four armed, masked men dashed into the room. Their swords were raised, ready for a battle with the Sixth Hokage of the Hidden Leaf village.  The man who aided in defeat of the great threats: Pain, Shinratsu, Madara and countless others.   These four men were sent to disarm and if needed arrest the Hokage.  The Feudal Lord had given his orders, along with the rest of the Elders and representatives.  Naruto was to emotional to allow to maintain his rank, regardless of power.

" _Sixth Hokage, Uzumaki Naruto.  Surrender!_" yelled the one leading the front.  The smoke still hung thick in the room, but there was no sound.

"_Sixth Hokage, Uzumaki Naruto! Surrender!_ yelled the voice again.  The thick haze began to lighten in the room as the men tightened their grips on their swords.  They knew he was dangerous, but they were equally as dangerous on most levels.  As the dusk cleared more out of the open windows of the room the men saw the mahogany walls and floors clearly.  Shining and sparkling with finish of oils. The room was immaculately kept and was a room any official would be proud to call their own.  But that is all it was, because everything else was gone. Everything.

----

Naruto stood in a new room now where everything was completely identical to his office in the Tower.  He had planned this out long ago, in case another attack, like the one on Konoha two years back, were to happen.  He took a few minutes and went through a quick inventory of everything he had in the room.   Nothing seemed to be lost, all was accounted for.  

No one in a thousand years would be able to find this place.  It was so well hidden and kept such as secret that Naruto did all the work himself. No one knew of its existence.  It would some day become known as the greatest secret of any Hokage.  The Sixth's Secret Room.  

Naruto had strategically moved every vital secret of the villages to this place of the past.  In reality the only thing that was in his office was decorations.  Aside from the few items in his closet that he had retrieved, everything else was a facade.  Much like the council.  Much like Gomu Senshu, the Feudal Lord.  

Naruto formed a seal and a clone appeared, immediately it disappeared.  _  Please let me have the time to let Hinata know what I am doing._ Naruto said to himself as he removed a pack from the _true_ closet he had in his _secret room_. 

Naruto felt a presence come into the room, immediatley to he turned, swirling a kunai into his hand.  _ How could anyone find me?_ He worried that his secret was all for not.  This couldn't be happening!  A light erupted from the corner and a figure stepped through.  Naruto held his ground readying for an attack.  As the light dimmed, Naruto relaxed.

"Hogosha..."  the relief was evident in his voice.  The slender angelic form walked towards Naruto.

"Naruto." She smiled. Naruto gave her a questioning look.

"How did you find my super secret hidden room?" he asked.  Hogosha gave him a puzzling look.

"I don't know what you mean?" she looked genuinely confused.  Naruto became even more annoyed.

"How did you know where I was?" he asked again.  Hogosha smiled, finally understanding his meaning.

"I don't know where you are." she answered, her eyes shut tight and her smile erupted even wider.  Naruto's mouth dropped in confusion.  

"I am simply with you."  she tried to explain at seeing his confusion. 

"I know no more where you are, than you know from where I come. I am linked with you, so at anytime I wish, I can simply be _with_ you." 

Naruto did not understand how such a thing could be.  But then again, she wasn't of a world he comprehended.  This was far beyond his realm of knowledge.  He smiled.

"Okay, I completely understand!" He lied.  Hogosha's smile faded.

"No you don't... But not to worry soon you will." she said as she pressed a hand over her chest, which was glowing white.  The light surrounding her faded and her wings crossed her front, covering her entire figure.  The glow continued to diminish until it was gone.  In its place stood a woman of Naruto's height.  Her hair pulled back into by a rubber-band and her figure covered with a white gi that was buckled with a long black katana swaying from her side.

"What are you doing?" Naruto asked.

"If I am to join you on your journey, I cannot stay in my Tenshi form.  That will drain my power to quickly in this world.  As a messenger I am to join you in a _normal_ form, but don't worry I am still powerful in this state.  I will protect you." Hogosha answered.

"I see." He looked at her for a moment, "and what makes you think I will need your help? You will probably just get in my way!"  
Hogosha wasn't budged, "I will not get in your way."

"It has been seen that I am to aide you.  I am to help you.  Without me, you will not be successful in this mission."  

Naruto was a bit depressed in what she had just said.  Was this really going to become that treacherous?  He scolded himself.  Of course it was, especially after what he was about to do next.  There was no coming back from it, but he had no choice.  They had given him no choice.

"So then you know what I am about to do?" He asked.

"Nothing in this journey has been unseen.  Nothing you will do, I do not already know." Naruto smiled.

"Then let's go."  Hogosha returned his smile.

"The hunt is on." 

 End of Chapter.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 9, 2011)

I wished that the manga would actually defy Naruto like the council did. Would've added more realism; no one in their right minds would submit to a 16yr old, no matter how powerful. but it is a shounen so suspension of beleif is nesseccary, which I get.

Anyway, good work with this and it is getting more interesting.


----------



## Teller1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Itachi!  Glad to see you are enjoying it!  I've thought out some big plans for this storyline.  Hope it isn't ALL to predictable !
**New Update**
​
*Spoiler*: __ 





Chapter Four:  The Truth of theMatter.



Senshu and his entourage turned from the Hokage tower and began their decent through the street. Senshu's anger was like an aura around him.  Tangible and visible with each weighted step.  He had changed since the meeting, he was now wearing a very formal black suit, accented with a bright floral designed blue tie.  

"How could he have taken _everything_ with him?"  He steamed.  One of the advisors spoke up with timidity in his voice.

"Uhhh. .. Sah...sir.  Rokudaime Hokage, Uzumaki Naruto is very proficient in his teleportation techniques."  The man spoke knowledge Senshu already knew and hated.  He turned quickly and backhanded the advisor.  Blood erupted from his nose, spraying into the thick humid air.  

"Don't assume to tell me things I already know, Kiota."  Senshu took a cloth from his pocket and cleaned his fist.  The remaining men around Senshu didn't seem fazed by the Feudal Lord's actions.   He turned quickly and continued his walk through Konoha.  

"We have to go to his house and see if he left any hint or trace there of his location."  

"Sir, Senshu..." another advisor spoke up.  Senshu continued walking only giving a nod for the man to speak.

"Lady Hinata... well she was said to have interviewed the only supposed kidnapper, before he ultimately died from the internal injuries he sustained in fighting her. Maybe we can get to the bottom of the matter with this 'inside job' and the Hokage will return everything?"  

Senshu walked a few moments in silence.

"That isn't a bad idea...finding out what Lady Hinata knows, I mean... As far as the other goes... Naruto is no longer Hokage... Do not give him such honor again."  Senshu said the last through gritted teeth.

As he made the last turn for Naruto's house he heard a commotion behind him.  He didn't pay it much mind, probably just an idiot child in the road playing ball.  Senshu didn't give such trivial things the esteemed honor of his gaze.  After all he is the Feudal Lord of the Fire Country. 

He heard another awkward movement.  Anger rose inside of him.  He quickly turned to see what was happening and why his... nothing was there.  Better yet, no one was there.  His pulse raised in a panic.  He turned back to his destination.  Standing in front of him was an average man about his size.  His blonde tuffed hair said neatly behind a Leaf Village forehead protector that was sewn on black cloth.  His black trench seemed a tad out of character, but the red flames that rose from the bottom of the trench spoke only too well of _this_ mans capability.  His eyes were shaded by the receding sun, but Senshu could tell that they were closed. 

"Former Hokage." Senshu spoke in authority, "What exactly do you think you are doing?"

Naruto opened his eyes, his golden irises stood out immediately as his black oval pupil focused on Senshu.  A fire seemed to be burning in the awkwardly eyes.

"I didn't say anything about a match."  Naruto said angrily. Senshu looked at him confusingly.

"What are you talking ab--"  Naruto interrupted him abruptly with a kick across his left cheek.  The force sent Senshu colliding into a nearby wall. Before he could fall to the ground from the impact Naruto had him by his throat, squeezing.

"You said you didn't care if Setsuna was a match... But, I never said anything about her being a match for anything.  I never told you that _he_ told me that."  Naruto's anger burned.  Senshu struggled for air.

It all made sense now.

--------------

"So you see Naruto..."  tears swelled in Hinata's eyes, "We've been betrayed."  

Naruto's clone swept her into an embrace.  Hinata knew this was a clone, but still, it comforted her.  Being in his arms, even sharing in the torment of this pain.  Knowing that the village had betrayed them, after everything they had done, after everything Naruto had done. The tears flowed from Hinata in unrecognizable sobs.  

"They--They betrayed us."  She stammered between cries, "They took out daughter."

Naruto tried to comfort her.  He could feel the torment inside of him. Everything that Hinata had just told him seemed to only further the knife already plunged into his back.  Confusion welled inside of him. He pulled away from Hinata.

"Hinata, I have to go. I am heading out to find the ones who have our daughter!"  Naruto spoke reassuringly.  Hinata sputtered a few incoherent words before reaching in pocket.  She pulled out a ring and held it to Naruto. She took a moment to catch her breath.  

"I found this on his hand and took it from him."  She said still trying to calm herself.

"He didn't seem to happy that I took it." Tears began to fall again.

"Naruto....please bring back our daughter!"

Naruto hugged Hinata close again, placing the ring in his pocket.  While still holding her he kissed her lips gently.

"Don't worry I will."

And with that, he disappeared.


to be continued.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 22, 2011)

I like your fanfiction! Please post another chapter soon!


----------



## Teller1 (Nov 22, 2011)

**New Update**
​
*Spoiler*: __ 





Chapter Four:  The Truth of theMatter.



The clone appeared beside Naruto, who still held Senshu in his death grip against the wall.  Naruto looked to his clone who held out the ring. Naruto, with his free hand reached for the ring. Its golden circular shape cape to oval on top of the ring.  Inside the oval sat a bright blue stone in the shape of a triangle. 

 It's color was nothing like Naruto had ever seen.  He had been able to see some beautiful stones in his day, but nothing matched the color of this one.  It was as if the blue of the stone was the culmination of all things that were blue.  As if the very color of blue itself began with this stone. He looked back up to his clone, who immediately dispersed.  All that Hinata had told him flooded Naruto's mind.

He wasn't as angry as he had expected to be.  Really because he had already began to have his doubts since the meeting with the elders.  He knew after what Hogosha said, that they were betrayed.  He focused his attention back to Senshu, whose eyes were focused on the ring now in Naruto's hands.

"You have--cckk--no idea--what you're dealing with, boy!"  Senshu struggled under Naruto's sage tech strength.   Naruto's eyes furrowed.  In a flash of movement Naruto threw Senshu into the opposite wall, across the street.  Some people had began to wander into the streets.  Naruto looked at them all and smiled.

"Have no worries folks. We are just working out our differences through diplomacy."  Naruto smiled.  He walked to Senshu's side.  Senshu tried to escape Naruto's reach, but his speed was too fast.  Before he could blink he was no longer standing in Konoha, but was standing in the midst of a canyon.  He scrambled to his feet.

"Where are we!?" He gasped, as his equilibrium tried to balance itself out.  Naruto stood, stone faced before him.

"We are at the final battle site, of where I fought Shinratsu." Naruto paused.

"He was the last man to try and hurt my family." He pointed to a pile of dirt underneath Senshu.

"That is all that remains of that man." The whites in Senshu's eyes widened. Naruto wasn't sure that it really was the remains, but the illustration just needed to be recognized.

"Are you threatening the Feudal Lord of the Fire Country?" Senshu jumped to his feet in anger. Naruto, in a wind of speed, appeared in front of him. Senshu jumped.

"No... I am simply telling you the fate of anyone that hurts my family!"

Senshu formed a quick seal, lightning erupted from his body and shot towards Naruto.  Naruto's speed allowed him the ability to dodge the attack.  Senshu quickly countered forming another seal.

"Lightning Release: Storms Haven" Lightning erupted from all around Senshu, forming a barrier.  Naruto didn't even grimace.  He dashed towards Senshu, clutching a palm to his side. A bright blue sphere erupted from his hand.  

"RASENGAN!" Naruto yelled thrusting the ball against the barrier.  The after explosion sent Senshu flying backwards into the wall of the canyon. He struggled to his feet, trying to gather himself for the fight.  He peered up to see Naruto closing the gap between them in a dead run.  When Naruto was within range Senshu quickly threw a punch towards his abdomen. His hand seemed to disappear into the after image of Naruto. As soon as Naruto's image had disappeared, it solidified again. Naruto crouched and leapt into the stomach of the Feudal Lord with this elbow.

Senshu's pupils seemed to vanish as life escaped him for a moment.  Saliva escaped from his mouth with the sound of a gasp.  He fell backwards onto the ground clutching his stomach, struggling to restart his diaphragm. Naruto stood over him, his face still emotionless.

"Now tell me how you knew about the Order's plans." Naruto sounded blank. Senshu's breathing finally returned. 

"As...if... I would tell you." he struggled through labored breathing, as he climbed onto his palms and knees.  Naruto squatted down and lifted the man's face to meet his eyes.  The Sage pupils had been replaced with something more sinister.  Anger filled his eyes as his pupils took on the fox-esque appearance of the nine tails. The pure evil look that it gave made him quiver.

"Oh you will tell me... EVERYTHING I want to know!" Naruto's once emotionless face steamed with anger now as he lifted Senshu to his feet.  A red bubble erupted from the ground around Naruto's feet.  The last thing Senshu remembered was seeing the bubble at eye level as it busted.  Then....blackness.
to be continued.[/CENTER]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 27, 2011)

I found this better than the last chapter. Not sure why though....


----------



## Dat Uchiha Itachi (Jun 26, 2012)

This is the best fanfic I've ever read and I beg you please continue with it
I also read The Night when Konoha stood still it's awesome


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jul 6, 2012)

Only 12 pages? Tf? It was getting good


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jul 23, 2012)

He never finished


----------

